# Official Oklahoma hunting report thread!



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Ok boys we have one week left how is the scouting going? Any bucks on a hit list? Acorns dropping yet? Stands set yet? Food Plots in?


----------



## mr_evans2u (Feb 27, 2007)

Hunting Public land, but stands are out, cameras out, does showing up on cam, a couple of small bucks, but no shooters. Ready to drop a doe!


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

I have a few good bucks I'm after. This one I shot in the shoulder last year and he is back. Only deer I shot hard that lived to tell about it so I have a beef with him.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

It also looks like we will have a SE wind so I won't get to go after him opening weekend but first north wind we get I will be after him.


----------



## toddboy23 (Sep 11, 2008)

SE wind couldnt be more perfect for me opening morning. Going after this guy:


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice buck Todd!

I'm very excited about this year. Just joined a 4,000 acre lease that only has 20 members. Not hunting it opening weekend but plan on camping up there the next weekend(3 day weekend for me).

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Not really seeing allot of bucks on cameras. Tons of does. There hungry. 

Food source should be an issue this year. Be an interesting year in my opinion. 
DB


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Awesome bucks, Timberhawk. Have you got pics of the 12+ pt with hard horns? So far I'm getting 2 and 3 yr olds at my feeder. We'll see. 8 days and counting.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

yokelokie said:


> Awesome bucks, Timberhawk. Have you got pics of the 12+ pt with hard horns? So far I'm getting 2 and 3 yr olds at my feeder. We'll see. 8 days and counting.


Sorry... The 10 banger is beautiful, Timberhawk. Todd, that 12+ is a stud!!!


----------



## jsh.jacobson (May 29, 2011)

Looks like you all are having better luck than I am! Those are some brutes. Had corn out for about 2 months and pictures were very slow through the summer heat but seem to be steadily increasing in number. Planted plots about 3-4 weeks ago ( a little early) and i am hoping the good rain we just got has got that stuff jump started. Im going out sunday to get everything finalized so ill update you if my plots are taking. Had several young bucks, spikes, forks. SO jacked for saturday! good luck everyone!


----------



## okdeerslayer (Jun 14, 2010)

looking good up my way small track im hunting this year has 7-8 pretty decent bucks coming through every morning an evening an about 25 does bedding all around the property best of all there now man shy can get within about 40 yards of them just walking up to them


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

*A few deer but food plots coming in*

East of Norman. One group of 3 bucks to 3 yrs old. Nothing special and some does. Planted my food plots on the Sept 15 & 18 and they are popping up nicely. Hoping nobody around me got theirs in so I will be the only game in my area. 

Going to Corpus Christi saltwater fishing the whole first week of season.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

I should have some pics in the next day or so. What's crazy is the last time I checked I had a ton of black bear pics on the camera. I hunt in the S.E. part of the state, so it's not out of the norm. However, when I'm walking to my stand in the pitch black I always have the ruger super blackhawk 44 mag in hand with my xbow slung over my back.. .just in case. 

October 1st can't get here fast enough. I will try to find the black bear pics and some buck pics to throw on here a little later.


----------



## blazeC2 (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice bucks, everyone. I was a more than a little disappointed with the pictures I was getting before I checked my camera yesterday. Still only three bucks on the camera, but I have two good (as far as I'm concerned) bucks coming in at just the right times. Still lots of does.


----------



## blazeC2 (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh and the neighbor to the north has started getting a lot of pigs on his camera..:angry:. none on mine so far but i'm expecting them any day


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow those look like some monster! Good luck!


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

(the deer on the right) This is who i'm after. We call him 'Wicked' b/c he has such a strange set of horns.


----------



## chev17 (Sep 6, 2005)

Robbcaymen your not the only one with bears. I've had bears move in on 2 feeders and deer pics have really dropped off.


----------



## chev17 (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## SCWA (Oct 2, 2009)

I can't wait for season to start.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Great bucks boys! Checked a few cameras and one was broke it got wet. And the other had doe and small bucks. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

These are the boys I am after hope they stick around one more week...And one really good up and comer with double double main beams...


----------



## muzzyguy16 (Jul 28, 2007)

the double double main beems is awesome. Think hell keep them next year?


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Checked on food plots this weekend, and after one week in the ground and a few drops of rain, they look really promising. Well it looks like the weather is going to cooperate a little. Weatherman is talking like a high in the upper 70's low 80's for Saturday, with a low in the lower 50's. I can handle that. Getting some good buck on camera as of right now, some are coming out as early as 6:00. On one camera pic I have 4 bucks in the frame, but all in the middle of the night. 5 days til the opener, I am not going to be worth a darn this week...


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

I put my teenaged girls in the stand Friday evening with a camera. They got these pics of some VERY poorly nourished deer. I'm near Durant. It's been dry for 3 years now and this summer was unbearable. I don't see how these deer will make the winter, but they sure don't look good to eat. The plan is for my kids and wife to take them with bows if possible.


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

I sure hope he does keep them cause he is getting a pass this year...



muzzyguy16 said:


> the double double main beems is awesome. Think hell keep them next year?


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Here are few in the southeastern part that I have got my eye on this year for my boy and I.


----------



## HISCRAMENESS (Sep 27, 2010)

I just pulled my card for the first time in a new location. This could end up being my first archery buck........


----------



## jblackburn (Aug 5, 2011)

Food plot in. Planted a mix of ryegrass, oats and turnips. Also threw out some clover/alfalfa mix I had to see if it grew. Need more rain, but so far so good. Unfortunately, the prospect bucks I had on cam from last year have been ghosts, but I have a couple of does on the hit list.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Seems like Saturday can't get here soon enough....sad thing is, won't get to hunt opening day. Going after these two...


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Great bucks fellas! Good luck with them all. Here's a batchelor group that I had on camera a few weeks ago.


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

Looks good fellas. I cant wait for opening day. Have a small plot in and with the rain it is coming along nicely. Have some corn piles and they are getting hit hard.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

Best of luck to everyone. I hope the weather plays nice on Saturday.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

DirtyD, looks like we could get a cold front coming in on friday. temps in the upper 70's and lows in lower 50's. now if the wind will come out of the northwest or west it could get very ideal for me this weekend.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Buckhavoc said:


> DirtyD, looks like we could get a cold front coming in on friday. temps in the upper 70's and lows in lower 50's. now if the wind will come out of the northwest or west it could get very ideal for me this weekend.


Haha, I guess one man's pleasure is another man's poison... I need anything but a west wind!


----------



## Hemi (Feb 13, 2005)

The deer are pushing the cows out of the way to eat and drink. Hitting the feeders hard on my places. Acorns are the size of a pea. Good Luck Saturday...


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

bigracklover said:


> Haha, I guess one man's pleasure is another man's poison... I need anything but a west wind!


:wink: And I NEED a west wind in my main stand.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Guys it looks like we are getting a NE wind.


----------



## blazeC2 (Jan 11, 2010)

Timber Hawk said:


> Guys it looks like we are getting a NE wind.


I really hope you are serious! Ideal!! Could not be better for me


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Timber Hawk said:


> Guys it looks like we are getting a NE wind.


Says South wind on Sat and SE on Sunday. 
DB


----------



## blazeC2 (Jan 11, 2010)

Daniel Boone said:


> Says South wind on Sat and SE on Sunday.
> DB


That's what I'm seeing too DB. Bummer


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

As long as the wind is somewhat out of the East I am good I would prefer a NE wind but SE will work ok as well. My stand is more of a stay scent free and use cover scent type of stand cause they are gonna get downwind at some point no matter what not ideal but it was the only way to get on the deer so that is where I am and we will find out Saturday how it works out...


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

I am seeing a S/SE wind for Saturday as well. Cant wait to get in the stand. 2 days 68 hours 4064 minutes till 6:30 Saturday Morning


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

We were pretty dry, but as as extreme as some parts of OK. 30 min West of Tulsa. There are persimmons and they are falling, but seems like coyotes eat them more than deer around here. There are acorns on the edges of fields and along fence rows, but I haven't seen any falling, still greenish. If you walk into the woods where they compete with other trees I didn't see any acorns at all. So keep on eye on the edges. The post oaks are actually decent sized.


----------



## mr_evans2u (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm seeing East wind on Sat. and SE wind on Sun. for my area. Both work well for my stand location.


----------



## blown_n_on_fire (Jan 30, 2009)

Ready for the weekend.. I dont have a definate hit list yet.. but I have a couple on cam that I wouldn't mind seeing from the stand..
My feeder malfunctioned in 2 of the pics and dumped all the corn on the ground. Saw a lot of pics for a few days lol


----------



## blown_n_on_fire (Jan 30, 2009)

Got this 10 on cam also.. I'd like to pass on him and see what he looks like next year but he appears to have a little bit of a belly to me.. He may be too old to get any better?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

spcfoor said:


> I am seeing a S/SE wind for Saturday as well. Cant wait to get in the stand. 2 days 68 hours 4064 minutes till 6:30 Saturday Morning



Open day like Chirstmas day as kids. Not much sleep Friday night. Cant wait to see what shows up Sat morning.
Sure hoping more than what been on trail cameras.
DB


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice bucks guys looks to be an east wind opening morning.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

i'm ready. just have to wash up my clothes. i'm goin gto my stand at 230am. i usually have a 45 minute time frame. but this year what im seeing is that they are at my feeder all night. so i hope by getting there early, any deer i spook off will be back by first light.


----------



## Ranger Danger (Jan 7, 2011)

mr_evans2u said:


> I'm seeing East wind on Sat. and SE wind on Sun. for my area. Both work well for my stand location.


I had to go in yesterday and hang a stand for an east wind. Doesn't seem like we ever have consistent east winds so I don't usually plan for them. Hoping I didn't make too much racket because I had to trim a lot.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Got my clothes washed last night, filled the truck up with a $100 of diesel and it's backed up to the campin' trailer ready to head west in a few nights. :thumbs_up 

BTW, Atwoods has a pretty decent Moultrie tripod feeder on sale for $88 (regular $119) if anyone's in the market for one.


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Has anyone had problems gettign rice bran?


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

fx4hauler said:


> Has anyone had problems gettign rice bran?


Got mine at the local feed store for $11 / 50 lb.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

fx4hauler said:


> Has anyone had problems gettign rice bran?


I called every feed store from Dallas on 75 up to Atoka. The Dallas stores were out but sell it for 40-50 per bag, and it was sold out until i got to Atoka. Atoka Feed store sells it for 10 bucks a bag. 

this will be my first year using it, what are some tips, thoughts, stories, and help about Rice Bran?


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

DirtyD said:


> I called every feed store from Dallas on 75 up to Atoka. The Dallas stores were out but sell it for 40-50 per bag, and it was sold out until i got to Atoka. Atoka Feed store sells it for 10 bucks a bag.
> 
> this will be my first year using it, what are some tips, thoughts, stories, and help about Rice Bran?


I just pour it on the ground. Deer love it. Not much to it. Been thinking about tring rice bran pellets.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Rice Bran is the next best thing since slice bread. Just poor it out on the ground and watch them come in. I like to mix it with sweet feed as well.


DirtyD said:


> I called every feed store from Dallas on 75 up to Atoka. The Dallas stores were out but sell it for 40-50 per bag, and it was sold out until i got to Atoka. Atoka Feed store sells it for 10 bucks a bag.
> 
> this will be my first year using it, what are some tips, thoughts, stories, and help about Rice Bran?


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

oh yeah just 2 more days boys. DB, I'm not getting any sleep right now! I am pumped boys.


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Weather looks good, gas (diesel) prices going down. Life is good.


----------



## tslabaugh (May 29, 2011)

I'm excited as can be...but I was ready for a hard south wind here and it looks like it is going to be out of the NE down here. Gonna have to try some different stands!


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

I am out of deer meat. Will have to go shopping in a couple of days. I here Wallywoods has got a twofer for the price of a Magumn Stinger. :wink:


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

tslabaugh said:


> I'm excited as can be...but I was ready for a hard south wind here and it looks like it is going to be out of the NE down here. Gonna have to try some different stands!


NE wind will be JUST RIGHT!!! Bring it on.

Got camo washed and ready for myself, wife, and 2 daughters. Got 4 bows sighted in from treestand height with broadheads. Got camera batteries charged. Need to sharpen a couple broadheads. Saturday morning at about 7:00, we are waging war on the whitetails. Life is GREAT!!!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

1 work day left fellow hunters, time is at a stand still for me!!!! Dang I cant wait. My weather report says its going to be low 80's now and wind 4 miles out of the south. if is would only switch to the southwest like its suppose to this time of year.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

We got a couple good rains here, but it dried up FAST. Ponds should still be hot.


----------



## okdeerslayer (Jun 14, 2010)

its just right around the corner ladies an gents whos gettin ancy an having those sleepless nights


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Says South wind on Sat and SE on Sunday.
> DB


DB the Wagoner forecast says ENE on Saturday now but I'm sure it will change.


----------



## mr_evans2u (Feb 27, 2007)

fx4hauler said:


> I am out of deer meat. Will have to go shopping in a couple of days. I here Wallywoods has got a twofer for the price of a Magumn Stinger. :wink:
> 
> View attachment 1174340


That is crazy! That's more bucks then we get on cam all year!


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm leaving here in a few hours for the deer woods.

Hunting until Tues. night. 

Good luck and may we all be safe.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

where r u headed Okie X. Good Luck to yall!!


----------



## Dirty45 (Oct 11, 2010)

Leaving in 22 hours for Cimarron County.I'm so jacked, I'm useless today! 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Everything's ready to go, but unfortunately, I have to go to my wife's family reunion on SATURDAY in TEXAS!!!!!!:thumbs_do:angry:ukey:

But, Sunday is my day, and I'm itching to get out there!!


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

Lowlevlflyer said:


> Everything's ready to go, but unfortunately, I have to go to my wife's family reunion on SATURDAY in TEXAS!!!!!!:thumbs_do:angry:ukey:
> 
> But, Sunday is my day, and I'm itching to get out there!!


I'll pass you on the highway and hunt for you Lowlevflyer. I'm in North Dallas. Anything I kill I'll let you know so you can use your tag. :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Lowlevlflyer said:


> Everything's ready to go, but unfortunately, I have to go to my wife's family reunion on SATURDAY in TEXAS!!!!!!:thumbs_do:angry:ukey:
> 
> But, Sunday is my day, and I'm itching to get out there!!


I feel your pain, lowlevl... My wife's family has a reunion the first saturday in october every year. Luckily, it is only about 40 minutes away from where we hunt. We will hunt a couple hours SAturday morning, then change clothes and go to the reunion. Joy, Joy.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Timber Hawk said:


> DB the Wagoner forecast says ENE on Saturday now but I'm sure it will change.



Accu Weather

http://www.accuweather.com/us/ok/muskogee/74401/forecast-details.asp?fday=3


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

You should really look at the hourly for your location, like on weather.com. http://www.weather.com/weather/hourbyhour/74119?begHour=3&begDay=274

ENE in the morning, ESE in the PM, but very light, basically no wind. I would hunt anywhere you want in the morning.

accuweather says SSE all day for muskogee


----------



## okbowman (Mar 19, 2007)

Dirty45 said:


> Leaving in 22 hours for Cimarron County.I'm so jacked, I'm useless today!
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Dirty are you gona be chasing antelope or deer in Cimarron county? I'm headed out there Sunday to chase the antelope. Good luck to you. Might see you on the road somewhere.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

TailChaser said:


> You should really look at the hourly for your location, like on weather.com. http://www.weather.com/weather/hourbyhour/74119?begHour=3&begDay=274
> 
> ENE in the morning, ESE in the PM, but very light, basically no wind. I would hunt anywhere you want in the morning.
> 
> accuweather says SSE all day for muskogee


This is the site I use.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

okbowman said:


> Dirty are you gona be chasing antelope or deer in Cimarron county? I'm headed out there Sunday to chase the antelope. Good luck to you. Might see you on the road somewhere.


Good luck and take some pictures. 
DB


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

I trust NOAA for weather forecasts and that is about it.

oh yeah and 2 wake ups from sitting in a tree stand


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Let's do this!! I told my boss I'm leaving at 3:00 to make the 3 hour drive to my hunting cabin tucked in the hills of S.E. Oklahoma!!! There's going to be 5 guys total and I'm just so stoked for this. Good luck, fellas.


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Ive been jacked up for a month...and then...

1. I lost permission on my best piece of property last friday
2. Wife had gall bladder surgery Monday, still not feeling very well
3. Friends wife checks into the ER Monday with gall bladder issues on Monday. Has it removed Tuesday, but her pancreas is inflamed and she now has pneumonia
4. Tuesday, the string on my primary bow gave up the ghost
5. Backup bow needs a new string, has major cam lean and spraying shots over 30 yds. Down to my 3rd bow...
6. Weds, I go to retrieve my cam, only to find that neighboring property now has No Trespassing signs posted everywhere. I have/had permission on the land, but now I dont know. The guy is in VA, so Ive got to get ahold of him tomorrow to see what is going on.
7. Our little girl comes home sick today and has been throwing up all night.

Hopefully not a foreshadowing of the rest of the season..........Last season was crap, hope this one isnt the same...


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Dang Von I was jacked until I read this! Best of Turn it Around Luck to ya. 



VonH said:


> Ive been jacked up for a month...and then...
> 
> 1. I lost permission on my best piece of property last friday
> 2. Wife had gall bladder surgery Monday, still not feeling very well
> ...


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Ladies and Gents, the count down is OVER!!!! been up since 3:30, can't sleep, thinking about the wind, which stand, don't forget this don't forget that, hoping everything goes like clockwork....... You know what time it is...OKlahoma BowSeason!!!!! DANG ITS HERE!!!!


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Only one more wake up away, unless of course you decide to take a nap today, lol. I know I won't be able to getting all the Lil things ready all afternoon, stoked


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh.....getting ready for 9 much needed days off...will be chasing Antelope and Whitetail here in OK.....good luck to all my fellow Okie bowhunters!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Im packed and ready and took one final shot before packing the bow. Come on Saturday morning.

I need some time in the woods.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

robbcayman said:


> Let's do this!! I told my boss I'm leaving at 3:00 to make the 3 hour drive to my hunting cabin tucked in the hills of S.E. Oklahoma!!! There's going to be 5 guys total and I'm just so stoked for this. Good luck, fellas.


That's where I'll be as well. East side of Push county.

Can't wait!


----------



## AaronMell (Sep 15, 2009)

By the end of the day, I will be down in Mcalister making final preperations on things for this weekend! Bet I don't sleep well tonight, thats for sure!


----------



## jsh.jacobson (May 29, 2011)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

good luck, sleepless night here.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Finally got everything lined out, now I'll try to fall asleep with visions of big bucks in my head! 

Good luck fellas!


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

I just heard the starter pistol cocking back!

God Bless everyone! Kill a giant!


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

38 degrees in the stand for 45 minutes now, definately grabbing the warmer camo tomorrow!


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

^^^^agreed


----------



## okdeerslayer (Jun 14, 2010)

It is chilly this morning no movment after daylight yet had a few move through befor daylight

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## SCWA (Oct 2, 2009)

Southwest Blanchard checking in. 48 degrees no wind and loving every bit of it. Good luck everyone!


----------



## SCWA (Oct 2, 2009)

Every type of wildlife around except the deer.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

I've seen 5, 3 and then 2 an hour later, out there right now, and I'm not really watching much, still at the house. At a corn feeder in the field.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Doe down and recovered, happy hunting everybody. I'm going to make venison and eggs.


----------



## SCWA (Oct 2, 2009)

Congrats nice doe!


----------



## jglynn (Jul 24, 2009)

had pretty good luck, just nothing real big. the east wind was hurting me so i left.lol


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Man, looks an awful lot like a doe I have on trail cam. Where you hunting? j/k  Congrats.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Good job on the doe :thumbs_up Wish one of them would have walked in front of me. Had a dorky forky at 8 yds but he got a free pass. Got a camera set up at another stand location and it texted me a few pics this morning, just doe's.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Lots of does and two *****. Big buck was in there around 3:20 am. Had does in and out all morning.

Great to be in the stand.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Wind was from SW early this morning. Hunted a stand that was perfect for a NE wind which is what I was expecting. Needless to say, I got skunked. One busted me to the NE at around 7:15, though.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm hunting Caddo County and am in a transition area between bedding and food. I expected some deer coming off the beans at daylight but didn't see anything until 10:30. At 12:05 I shot a big doe and had her in the truck by 1. I'll post some pics later.

---heading back to the woods with one cleaned and in the freezer already!


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Congrats on the does!! I saw everything but a deer this morning. I'm back in the stand hoping my luck will turn around!


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

I didn't go this morning, headed out for a little PM hunt at a pond.

I walked around a field some today with a lot of tree patches. There are gonna be lots of acorns on the trees on the very edge. You get in the woods and there's nothing. One tree was loaded up huge with nice acorns. Along fence row, etc. Be sure and look and see if it's like that at your place. I've never seen anything quite like it. Still green and not falling yet.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Whacked another big ol' slickhead this evening. The T3 left the deer as fast as it went in. If it hadn't been for the nocturnal, I wouldve never found that arrow. It was 75 yards behind where I shot the deer! When she spun to run off she was already spewing blood. I'm enjoying these heads so far!

Pics when I get home.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

Had a Bobcat prowling around me all evening. Neither my son or I saw any deer though today in the stand. Neighbor was gathering cattle all day so they were driving around in trucks "whooping" up a storm. 

Of course walking back to the house in the dark 3 does were 40 yards off my back porch, go figure. Have not seen a deer there all year, lol.


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

got skunked today. deer sign everywhere but no deer today


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Had these three and others under me. Button buck bedded down close. **** was right under the tree at first light. Then another one came in! 

Video

http://s194.photobucket.com/albums/...er season/?action=view&current=Picture037.mp4


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Saw three bucks and 7 doe this PM. Sister in law saw 2 bucks and a doe. They moved really late.....


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Shot this buck tonight had a bunch of trailcam pics of him and figured he was 4.5 and was not gonna get much bigger. Had a bigger 8pt and a bigger ten I could have shot as well but they were younger deer so they got a pass this year. The double double main beam buck was in the field as well had him broadside at 20yds but all I could think was how big he could be in a couple years so I could not make myself shoot him. He dressed at 167lbs so I think my age guess was correct.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Day two and I got a full day in the woods today and cant sleep. 3:00am. Hunting can be too addicting.
DB


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Agreed db, I was freezing yesterday so i grabbed my long johns and well forgot toput em on this morning, dang it. So I'm cold again .


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Good morning to be in the stand, but no movement. Evenings have been better for movement around here so I'm still holding out for a harvest on opening weekend.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Pretty slow morning for myself. Not one deer sighted.

Hopefully the evenings will be better.
DB


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Had 2, then 3 then 1 in the shooting lanes this morning. Does, fawns, and 2 little scrub bucks. All between 830 and 930. They were all tempting but were fortunate becuase I'm still tired from dragging deer yesterday. I think I got some cool pics from my stand though. We'll see when I get home and can blow them up.

Setting in a new spot where I watched a decent buck last night. Don't have the wind perfect because of limited cover but we'll try it. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm itching to get out there!!! Wife came down with strep throat Friday, so I'm doing the good husband thing and staying home with her this weekend! Good luck fellas, and congrats to those who have already scored!


----------



## mr_evans2u (Feb 27, 2007)

Took an adult doe yesterday evening. The morning was a complete waste of time, finally started seeing movement after 6:00 PM.


----------



## okbradley (Mar 23, 2010)

Well had a good opening weekend in Craig county. Had a slick head down by 7:15 on sat. Also had a few decent bucks on the trail cams


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

Opening day was 11 does all in bow range. 4 in the morning and 7 at night. They all got a pass (for now :wink: ) No bucks in person , but have some on the camera, mostly nocturnal though.


----------



## dustin862 (Aug 7, 2011)

Just got back in from a lil business trip and can't wait to hit the stand Wednesday. Anybody from the northeast seeing good deer movement?


----------



## mr_evans2u (Feb 27, 2007)

dustin862 said:


> Just got back in from a lil business trip and can't wait to hit the stand Wednesday. Anybody from the northeast seeing good deer movement?


mostly in the evening is what I'm seeing


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Great job you guys I cannot wait to get out.


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

Sitting in my stand right now outside of Cashion. It's 6:02 and haven't seen a thing yet, buy it early. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm meant but it's early. Damn iPhones.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

less than 10 mins into sitting in my pop up blind i decided to pull a practice draw to make sure I had enough room. I did, and when i slowly released the tension back the lower cam grabbed my jacket. Uknowngly and in pitch dark I felt the pull on my jacket. I had no clue and it popped my string off. So there I sat 80 miles from home with no bow. 

Hopefully I'll get it fixed at a shop this week and be back out there.


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

that sucks DirtyD


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Similar thing happened to my wife last year, she drew her bow before daylight and when she let down, a skinny limb got sucked into the cam, rolling the string off the idler wheel.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Well, This Saturday seen 4 deer 3 does one butt on stand + 1 yote ...no shots ...tried to lip sqeak the yote in ..no luck ..I would rather shoot him then a doe..going back out Monday morning..Good luck to all you guys


----------



## tslabaugh (May 29, 2011)

Yesterday evening, had 5 does eating out of range. Then had 4 young bucks come within range...all were 4 point or smaller. Sat at another spot this afternoon and had a coyote stroll by but never offered a shot. No deer seen today!


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Well got two in the freezer this weekend and now thanks to work I probably won't get back out til november. I've got 11th thru the 27th off in november and I'll be making up for lost time.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

tmorelli said:


> Whacked another big ol' slickhead this evening. The T3 left the deer as fast as it went in. If it hadn't been for the nocturnal, I wouldve never found that arrow. It was 75 yards behind where I shot the deer! When she spun to run off she was already spewing blood. I'm enjoying these heads so far!
> 
> Pics when I get home.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


Here are some pics from this weekend.

















#2









Sunday morning: passed a handful of does, fawns and scrub bucks. Took a few pictures of this little buck. Look close. I had him and 3 other directly under my tree.










And then there's me;


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Good job guys :thumbs_up


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice job, tmorelli. How do you like your bow?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

yokelokie said:


> Nice job, tmorelli. How do you like your bow?


I love it. I just finished telling a friend of mine that this D-350 is probably my favorite bow of all time (20 years anyway).


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

tmorelli said:


> I love it. I just finished telling a friend of mine that this D-350 is probably my favorite bow of all time (20 years anyway).


I just got a Diamond Iceman about 3 weeks ago. I'm loving it. Congratulations on the venison. We didn't bring any meet home this time, but we had a good hunt. Best wishes.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

tmorelli said:


> I love it. I just finished telling a friend of mine that this D-350 is probably my favorite bow of all time (20 years anyway).




Here's a thread you might enjoy. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1587732


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

What a weekend in Oklahoma! It was great to get back in the woods. Saw several young bucks and around 10-15 does all weekend. Shot me a few **** to practice on the bowshooting skills. I had however a great encounter with a bachelor group of bucks that all three would have been shooters. I have a stand that I knew I could only hunt with a west wind, but with the northeastern on saturday afternoon, and the direction that the buck I was after coming in from the north I thought I could ease in a might get lucky. Well Luck in my thoughts was the only luck I had, 15 minutes in the stand at 3:30 and the 3 bucks came stolling by about 50 yrds coming right through my funnel area... only problem, they were coming from the southwest side. closing the distance fast, they stopped at about 35 yds and started geting my wind. 10 minutes later after a stand still, they bolted, CRAP!!!! I got out that stand and went to another about 5 miles from there. The ole bucks didn't blow and they didn't see me, do ya think that he will be back in there or do ya think he isn'tcoming back? I have many does frequenting this spot as well. I sure hope so, would love to harvest this animal and show yaa pic of him.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Buckhavoc said:


> What a weekend in Oklahoma! It was great to get back in the woods. Saw several young bucks and around 10-15 does all weekend. Shot me a few **** to practice on the bowshooting skills. I had however a great encounter with a bachelor group of bucks that all three would have been shooters. I have a stand that I knew I could only hunt with a west wind, but with the northeastern on saturday afternoon, and the direction that the buck I was after coming in from the north I thought I could ease in a might get lucky. Well Luck in my thoughts was the only luck I had, 15 minutes in the stand at 3:30 and the 3 bucks came stolling by about 50 yrds coming right through my funnel area... only problem, they were coming from the southwest side. closing the distance fast, they stopped at about 35 yds and started geting my wind. 10 minutes later after a stand still, they bolted, CRAP!!!! I got out that stand and went to another about 5 miles from there. The ole bucks didn't blow and they didn't see me, do ya think that he will be back in there or do ya think he isn'tcoming back? I have many does frequenting this spot as well. I sure hope so, would love to harvest this animal and show yaa pic of him.


Buddy sent me some pictures from around that area. He got some darn sure nice bucks on game camera. Good luck this fall.
DB


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

tmorelli, sweet bow and congrats on the doe!!


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

**** season isnt open yet i dont think it is anyways



Buckhavoc said:


> What a weekend in Oklahoma! It was great to get back in the woods. Saw several young bucks and around 10-15 does all weekend. Shot me a few **** to practice on the bowshooting skills. I had however a great encounter with a bachelor group of bucks that all three would have been shooters. I have a stand that I knew I could only hunt with a west wind, but with the northeastern on saturday afternoon, and the direction that the buck I was after coming in from the north I thought I could ease in a might get lucky. Well Luck in my thoughts was the only luck I had, 15 minutes in the stand at 3:30 and the 3 bucks came stolling by about 50 yrds coming right through my funnel area... only problem, they were coming from the southwest side. closing the distance fast, they stopped at about 35 yds and started geting my wind. 10 minutes later after a stand still, they bolted, CRAP!!!! I got out that stand and went to another about 5 miles from there. The ole bucks didn't blow and they didn't see me, do ya think that he will be back in there or do ya think he isn'tcoming back? I have many does frequenting this spot as well. I sure hope so, would love to harvest this animal and show yaa pic of him.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

cattrapper said:


> **** season isnt open yet i dont think it is anyways


I thought ***** were legal to harvest year round? Consider a nuisance.

Couldnt find a season for them.

http://www.wildlifedepartment.com/hunting/seasons.htm


----------



## tslabaugh (May 29, 2011)

Nope its not... lol

They are in the furbearer season.


Not deemed a nuisance unless they are eating your chickens or getting in your trash. I guess, you could argue and say your deer corn was a nuisance?


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, if it has to be open season to hunt ***** then I just broke the law this weekend. I have pics of 8 ***** under my stand at one time. I have a different perspective on that. So someone report me, but I deem them a costly nuisance...lol. I was hoping to get an opinion of the buck situation! thanks for the heads up on the **** situation but I don't care.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

dirty D I sure hate to hear that, that must have made ya sick. Well there are better things to come this season, so best of better luck forthe future man.



DirtyD said:


> less than 10 mins into sitting in my pop up blind i decided to pull a practice draw to make sure I had enough room. I did, and when i slowly released the tension back the lower cam grabbed my jacket. Uknowngly and in pitch dark I felt the pull on my jacket. I had no clue and it popped my string off. So there I sat 80 miles from home with no bow.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get it fixed at a shop this week and be back out there.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

I wouldn't go back to the same tree probably, but they'll still be around and moving in the daylight for a little while. One little incident in early season, first of the year, won't have a big effect on a bachelor group.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Where there is does bucks will soon start following. Had lots of pics with bucks sparring and scent checking already. Good luck to ya.


Daniel Boone said:


> Lots of does and two *****. Big buck was in there around 3:20 am. Had does in and out all morning.
> 
> Great to be in the stand.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Facebook, on the Oklahoma bowhunter page it had several good bucks harvested this weekend. Looking like agreat start to this season. Beter enjoy, next yr wont be so promising.


----------



## younghoytlover (Dec 5, 2005)

I got a nice buck down i found the other day.... heres the story http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1593512


----------



## katcop (Nov 19, 2009)

Shot my first deer with a bow Sunday night. She got to about 10 yards before i nailed her through the heart.


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

Good shot katcop. What is the deal with the e to se winds?


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

spcfoor said:


> Good shot katcop. What is the deal with the e to se winds?


I'm in extreme Southeast Oklahoma and E to SE winds are the norm around here for early season. I check weather.com and wunderground.com regularly.

Once winter sets in, the winds switch to predominately North.


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

a straight south wind i can deal with but when they come out of the east its what kills me


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Congrats on your first bow kill sis and nice buck younghoyt :thumbs_up


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

katcop said:


> View attachment 1178215
> View attachment 1178217
> 
> Shot my first deer with a bow Sunday night. She got to about 10 yards before i nailed her through the heart.


A Stinger through the blood pumper will knock em down!!!

BTW, she is my sis in law and wouldnt let me set in my area!! HA HA  Something about wanting to shoot a deer!!  

She even drug it out by herself!! Couldnt be more proud!!


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

I gots me a doe opening morning and seen several nice bucks. Couldn't get a shot at any of them but I will be back.......


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Awesome job, Katcop. I'm taking my wife this weekend trying to get her first archery deer. Great pics. Thanks


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Hot weather sucks. Sure looking forward to temps dropping. 
DB


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

I couldnt agree more DB


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

saw several deer opening weekend all does and fawns. was fortunate enough to listen and watch a doe push off her yearling, at least that what it looked like, loudest racket i have ever heard. these 2 deer were talking back and forth, standing up on hind legs batting each other, the momma doe was doing most of the smacking and the yearling was doing most of the talking. this went on for 10-15 minutes. everything settled down, the momma doe walked away with a fawn and the yearling followed behind them about 80 yards. stayed this was till all were out of sight. see some of the best shows nature has to offer when sitting in a tree. 
DB-colder weather suppossed to move in late next week from alaska and canada.


----------



## hogshooter (Aug 7, 2009)

hey there catcop
congrats on that doe and a great shot. looks like a chip off the ole block lol. are ya going to tan her hide? 
i remember when your dad his first compound bow and was at my house sighting it in , he killed one of our lawn chairs , lol right through the aluminum frame it was pretty funny at the time. i'm thinking you really put the pressure on vonh ,just show him that bloody arrow every evening before he goes hunting an ask if he is ever going to get one lol.
have a good one an congrates again on job well done.
your truly
hogshooter ( roger barbee)


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

We put out Rice Bran at two feeders and it really seemed to have more buck pictures on our cameras. This was our first year trying (and hearing) about rice bran. I think until we get a feeder for it we are only going to use it pre season and after season when there isn't a lot to eat. We've had so many buck pictures at night eating this, so thank you to all who helped me find a new attractant.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm Jon and I live in NE Oklahoma. I'm new to this site, figured I'd say hi. I killed a Doe first evening (saturday) and haven't been out since. What are we thinking tonight is going to be like?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

jonshaff said:


> Hey guys, I'm Jon and I live in NE Oklahoma. I'm new to this site, figured I'd say hi. I killed a Doe first evening (saturday) and haven't been out since. What are we thinking tonight is going to be like?


Welcome to AT!

As for tonight, hot and windy!


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

jonshaff said:


> Hey guys, I'm Jon and I live in NE Oklahoma. I'm new to this site, figured I'd say hi. I killed a Doe first evening (saturday) and haven't been out since. What are we thinking tonight is going to be like?


Hello, Jon. Glad you joined us. Pretty cool place to hang out. Congratulations on your hunting success. Best wishes.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

yokelokie said:


> Hello, Jon. Glad you joined us. Pretty cool place to hang out. Congratulations on your hunting success. Best wishes.


Hey thanks a lot. I'm glad I've found this place. Good luck to everyone this year!


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

DirtyD said:


> We put out Rice Bran at two feeders and it really seemed to have more buck pictures on our cameras. This was our first year trying (and hearing) about rice bran. I think until we get a feeder for it we are only going to use it pre season and after season when there isn't a lot to eat. We've had so many buck pictures at night eating this, so thank you to all who helped me find a new attractant.


I've been using powder rice bran about 3 or 4 years now. Great stuff. One of the things I like about it is not having to use a feeder. Just got tired of messing with them. Having said that, I tried rice pellets this past weekend, poured a pile of powder rb and next to in put a pile of pellet rb, and the deer seemed to like the pellets the same as the powder. Thinking of firing up one of my old feeders and trying the pellets to see how it works. I hunt on a working cattle ranch and I'm wanting to see if spreading out the pellet rb might attract just the deer and not the cattle. May be wishfull thinking, but it's worth a try. I think.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

DirtyD, how is the bow? I have been using Rice Bran for the last three years now and the one thing i noticed about it is that I do have more buck pix than I do with my corn feeders. Good Luck with it and send us a pic of those bucks munching on RB


DirtyD said:


> We put out Rice Bran at two feeders and it really seemed to have more buck pictures on our cameras. This was our first year trying (and hearing) about rice bran. I think until we get a feeder for it we are only going to use it pre season and after season when there isn't a lot to eat. We've had so many buck pictures at night eating this, so thank you to all who helped me find a new attractant.


Hey Jon, welcome to the the website, It is a very cool place to hang when your not hunting and even during the lul hours when you are. Well good luck to ya and congrats on the doe.


jonshaff said:


> Hey guys, I'm Jon and I live in NE Oklahoma. I'm new to this site, figured I'd say hi. I killed a Doe first evening (saturday) and haven't been out since. What are we thinking tonight is going to be like?


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

Buckhavoc said:


> DirtyD, how is the bow? I have been using Rice Bran for the last three years now and the one thing i noticed about it is that I do have more buck pix than I do with my corn feeders. Good Luck with it and send us a pic of those bucks munching on RB


Got the bow back and running yesterday at bass pro. Hyped. Not going to hunt till next weekend for different reasons. Here are some pictures of a few bucks we have. If someone asks why we have fences around feeders it's because the owner let out a zebra last year. It's helped keep the zebra, 1 pony, 3 donkeys, and 1 mule away from all of our feeders. Just something you have to deal with. The owner is a wonderful guy. He lets us do what we want basically so I'm not complaining. It's just life. 









My buck who i'm going after we call Wicked...








Zebra. Mean as hell.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Dirty,,,, LOL, looks like you have some exotics on your hunting grounds... nice pix man


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

DirtyD said:


> Got the bow back and running yesterday at bass pro. Hyped. Not going to hunt till next weekend for different reasons. Here are some pictures of a few bucks we have. If someone asks why we have fences around feeders it's because the owner let out a zebra last year. It's helped keep the zebra, 1 pony, 3 donkeys, and 1 mule away from all of our feeders. Just something you have to deal with. The owner is a wonderful guy. He lets us do what we want basically so I'm not complaining. It's just life.
> 
> View attachment 1179600
> 
> ...


Got three donkeys and there corn eating fools.
DB


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Got three donkeys and there corn eating fools.
> DB


Dude we are on a quarry of limestone so some places there are no places to even drive a stake 4 inches into the ground. You'll see in one of my pictures that one side of the fence is held up by pvc pipe. This is the only way to keep them from coming in on all of our feeders. Man we've put the hours on these stupid fences this year.


----------



## Dirty45 (Oct 11, 2010)

Our group just returned from hunting goats in cimarron county (Rita Blanca). We saw a lot of goats, but they were extremely skittish since the rifle seasons just ended. I only was able to get within 100 yards twice. Missed a doe at 65-67 yds. Had her ranged at 52 and she spooked and spun when I drew. Guessed her at 60 at full draw and shot right under her belly. It was an amazing trip (first time hunting goats) and we had probably 250+ sightings. I can't wait to go back next year, but I'm taking a cow decoy to hunt behind....

I'll post up some pics when I get them downloaded. Off to the whitetail woods tomorrow!


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

LOL if a donkey walked up under my stand I could see that but if a zebra ever did that would be wild especially if you didnt know they were there. I have thought about tying a nanny goat out in front of my buddies stand before unknown to him just to see what he would do, but I havent got around to it yet.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

okbow68 said:


> LOL if a donkey walked up under my stand I could see that but if a zebra ever did that would be wild especially if you didnt know they were there. I have thought about tying a nanny goat out in front of my buddies stand before unknown to him just to see what he would do, but I havent got around to it yet.


In college we stole a goat, put panties on it and then left it in the quad. put some on before you do it, it's even more of a shock.


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

Going out tomorrow again. Taking my 8 year old daughter for her first tree stand hunt. I wonder how many does she spooks by not being very still. :angel: This year she is graduating from ground blinds to tree stands!


----------



## cash7bear (Jun 17, 2011)

> Our group just returned from hunting goats in cimarron county (Rita Blanca)
> 
> 
> > i probly saw you there!!!


----------



## Dirty45 (Oct 11, 2010)

cash7bear said:


> > Our group just returned from hunting goats in cimarron county (Rita Blanca)
> >
> >
> > > i probly saw you there!!!
> > ...


----------



## Dirty45 (Oct 11, 2010)

Just saw this in the General Section. Bow found outside of Boise City, OK on Monday. Here's the link: 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1594815


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

DirtyD said:


> Got the bow back and running yesterday at bass pro. Hyped. Not going to hunt till next weekend for different reasons. Here are some pictures of a few bucks we have. If someone asks why we have fences around feeders it's because the owner let out a zebra last year. It's helped keep the zebra, 1 pony, 3 donkeys, and 1 mule away from all of our feeders. Just something you have to deal with. The owner is a wonderful guy. He lets us do what we want basically so I'm not complaining. It's just life.
> 
> View attachment 1179600
> 
> ...


Not every day you see a Zebra at your feeder in Oklahoma lol


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

okbow68 said:


> LOL if a donkey walked up under my stand I could see that but if a zebra ever did that would be wild especially if you didnt know they were there. I have thought about tying a nanny goat out in front of my buddies stand before unknown to him just to see what he would do, but I havent got around to it yet.


Three or four years ago there was a cow buffalo roaming free in my area East of Durant. I never saw it, but the land owner did several times. I always thought that would be cool to see a buff from the stand. I think of Gus and PeaEye (Lonesome Dove) chasing those buffalo just because they would be some of the last people with the opportunity to do so.


----------



## smokeater553 (Feb 9, 2009)

Nothing surprises me in OK any more. My cousin and grandpa and I were out checking trot lines early one morning when we thought we saw the biggest freakin crane ever. Turned out to be a young ostrich stuck in the river mud. We caught it and took it home and tried to find the owner. But my family is a bunch of animal nuts, we had 2 lions and a jaguar, and still have deer and an emu. We actually babysat 8 of Safari Joe's cats for a couple months when I was a kid while he built a bigger sanctuary. Never found the owner of the ostrich though...


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

smokeater553 said:


> Never found the owner of the ostrich though...


they probably didn't want it back. We have them running loose in the woods down here in McCurtain Co.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

yokelokie said:


> they probably didn't want it back. We have them running loose in the woods down here in McCurtain Co.


You are the first person I have heard say that. If you're from McCurtain County then you know that if there were any ostriches running loose, poachers would've done got a hold of them! LOL


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

I hunted Antelope in Texas Co...had a great hunt and saw a bunch of goats including some very nice bucks, it was near impossible to get any within 100 yds, since the state of OK pushed the season back 2 weeks it was past the rut and the bucks just wouldn't respond to decoys...there was also a group of poachers running amuck shooting antelope with a rifle...this didn't help out at all.

As a bonus I descovered that the hurricane that blew all day yesterday destroyed one of my ground blinds...now its on to deer hunting and I have an itchy trigger finger so I may not end up as selective as I would like to be.........good luck Okies!!


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

My father just texted from the ranch. He pulled the chip off of my camera and there are 806 pictures in 5 days. That has to be a record for us. I'm a believer in this Rice Bran. I normally will just get 180-350 in a week.


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

My brother and i just bought some rice bran a few days ago... i'm anxious to see what the deer think about it.


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

I just picked some rice bran up today, gonna make a rice bran/corn salad for them and see how they like it.


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Not going hunting this weekend (to hot and windy). Set up an old feeder this past week to see how rice bran pellets would work in it. The feeder has been outside not in use for about 10 years not in very good shape but it still worked. After reducing the gap between the cone and spinner the pellets would spin out but only about 3 or 4 feet outside the feeder. I think because the pellets are so light. I'm going build a new feeder this weekend and take it to the lease next weekend. The goal is to try and find a bait that is used mostly by deer. Not hogs, cattle, or houses. I'm very optomistic. Maybe to much to hope for hogs not eating it. We'll see.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

fx4hauler said:


> The goal is to try and find a bait that is used mostly by deer. Not hogs, cattle, or houses.


When you find a bait that houses like let me know, I work in real estate.    jk.

I don't think there will be a feed that the deer eat that the stupid animals will stay away from.


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

DirtyD said:


> When you find a bait that houses like let me know, I work in real estate.    jk.
> 
> I don't think there will be a feed that the deer eat that the stupid animals will stay away from.


The hopes is that broadcasting the pellets because they are so small that domestic animals can't eat but deer can.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

fx4hauler said:


> Not going hunting this weekend (to hot and windy). Set up an old feeder this past week to see how rice bran pellets would work in it. The feeder has been outside not in use for about 10 years not in very good shape but it still worked. After reducing the gap between the cone and spinner the pellets would spin out but only about 3 or 4 feet outside the feeder. I think because the pellets are so light. I'm going build a new feeder this weekend and take it to the lease next weekend. The goal is to try and find a bait that is used mostly by deer. Not hogs, cattle, or houses. I'm very optomistic. Maybe to much to hope for hogs not eating it. We'll see.


Man I've been twice this week in the heat and wind and I've seen over a dozen deer...give it a chance! Lol


----------



## chev17 (Sep 6, 2005)

I got out this morning and saw several doe but passed. It was also nice to see a logging crew setup about 75 yards from one of my feeders. I'll be moving it tomorrow!
For you guys talking about rice bran try mixing in some dry molasses. It really brings the bucks in where I hunt


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

"For you guys talking about rice bran try mixing in some dry molasses."

Chev where do you get dry molasses?


"Man I've been twice this week in the heat and wind and I've seen over a dozen deer...give it a chance! Lol"

jonshaff I've hunt in the heat and wind lots and lots anf lots of times, just not fun for me. I'll be out there next weekend with two of my grandkids on the youth hunt regardless of the weather. Hopefully it will be a little cooler.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Got one doe Monday Morning ..Seen 12 no bucks ...Going to give it a try in the Morning ....before the rain comes in ,I hope...best of luck to all of you..


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

I am just teasin...it is uncomfortable...I'm thinkin it will be another two weeks before it cools off...


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

Just got in from gutting a nice 8 pointer my buddy shot. He has only been shooting a bow for 2 weeks and this is his 4th time in a stand! I will get up some pics tomorrow. I had a slew of does on me but no bucks. He had a few does and one lone shooter! Wait till I post the wound pics! Being new, he ignored my advice and didn't check to see his arrow cleared edge of the blind window and shot through the blind! The T3 opened going through the blind, planed to the left and hit the deer in the throat! Cut both jugulars and the windpipe deer went maybe 70 yards with a massive blood trail. God loves this guy and grants him favor! Better to be blessed than good I guess!


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Beginners luck... Lol


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

Wicked was back this week. Hopefully he will step out this next weekend. 


















Drew


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

He's a nice for sure, hope you kill him


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice buck dirty. Can we please get a north wind!!!!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Boy is it HOOOOTTTT!

Saw 3 does last night but no shots.

Nothing this morning but wind, sweat and mosquitos.


----------



## dustin862 (Aug 7, 2011)

yokelokie said:


> they probably didn't want it back. We have them running loose in the woods down here in McCurtain Co.


We have ostriches in my area also. It's around lake tenkiller on a families property. Scared me the first time I saw one hunting.


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

Here is my buddys back taken Friday night. He shot the blind and still got the buck! :thumbs_up


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

nice buck


----------



## chev17 (Sep 6, 2005)

fx4hauler said:


> "For you guys talking about rice bran try mixing in some dry molasses."
> 
> Chev where do you get dry molasses?
> 
> I get it at a local farm and ranch feed store


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

85 deg tonight, windy but calmed down and clouded up the last hour. 

Saw at least 9 deer within range, I was just on the ground. If you have any big post oaks out in the middle of a field where they actually have acorns, they are hitting them like mad even though still green. Huge acorns, loaded up heavy. Once you're in the woods there are no acorns here. There are several of them in an opening where I was at this evening and they just went around to all the trees, couldn't believe no bucks. Might go back there in a week and hunt a morning.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Last two days it just been way to hot. Looked at trail cameras and the deer are really feeding all night long.

I did spot a good buck walking out. Kinda looked like his regular routine. Plan to set up a stand there tommmorrw and hunt him a few evenings. Hot windy weather has made hunting rough.

DB


----------



## tslabaugh (May 29, 2011)

Much needed rain that we are getting...but I kinda wish it would be moved out by sunrise. I am ready to go get some seat time in the blind.


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Scouted a piece of land I havent hunted in a few years. Found (not exaggerating) over 30 rubs in a 2 acre or so area. White oaks dropping good numbers of acorns. Not much sign except buck sign, so Im hopeful it might be worth checking out. Ive not seen much on this property in the past, but never hunted it in the AM. Good bucks and good genetics all around it....so maybe just maybe a shooter will make a visit.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

well looks like rain may be outta here tomorrrow night? who thinks a few deer will hit the ground tomorrow night?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Just couldnt make myself get up and go in this heat this morning. Rare thing for me to not go. Hard east wind swirling just killing me the last two days. Rest up and get out there this evening. Deer just aint doing allot of daytime movement right now.

Look forward to when I can see me trail cam pictures at the house and there affordable.
DB


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

*Opening morning doe.*

This doe and two others snuck up behind me. There were so many squirrels running around I didn't even hear them. Stood up to stretch at 9am and there they were....5 yds behind me. 

Waited for them to come out front and shot the biggest one. She was about 3 ft out from the base of my tree. Shot was almost straight down. Cut the windpipe, a piece of lung and center punched the heart. She ran less than 35 yds.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Okie X said:


> This doe and two others snuck up behind me. There were so many squirrels running around I didn't even hear them. Stood up to stretch at 9am and there they were....5 yds behind me.
> 
> Waited for them to come out front and shot the biggest one. She was about 3 ft out from the base of my tree. Shot was almost straight down. Cut the windpipe, a piece of lung and center punched the heart. She ran less than 35 yds.


Nice tenderloins there. Congrats.
DB


----------



## jsh.jacobson (May 29, 2011)

Went this morning in the rain. No deer movement at all...glad for the rain though! Good luck


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Okie X said:


> This doe and two others snuck up behind me. There were so many squirrels running around I didn't even hear them. Stood up to stretch at 9am and there they were....5 yds behind me.
> 
> Waited for them to come out front and shot the biggest one. She was about 3 ft out from the base of my tree. Shot was almost straight down. Cut the windpipe, a piece of lung and center punched the heart. She ran less than 35 yds.


Nice doe!! What bow is that?


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Congrads..on the Doe Okie X ,,I got one monday Morning had 12 Doe come In ...I went this Morning as well ,,light rain off and on here ,,Did not see a thing but, scouted a few new spots and found some sign ..Thinking about going back this afternoon ...


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Just couldnt make myself get up and go in this heat this morning. Rare thing for me to not go. Hard east wind swirling just killing me the last two days. Rest up and get out there this evening. Deer just aint doing allot of daytime movement right now.
> 
> Look forward to when I can see me trail cam pictures at the house and there affordable.
> DB


It was nice and cool in my neck of the woods yesterday and has been all day today. Hopefully the hunting is decent this afternoon.


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

robbcayman said:


> Nice doe!! What bow is that?


2005 Ross CR331. Killing Machine


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

My wife's very first deer ever.

Saturday morning with diamond razor edge at 25 yd. video link http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1563858791705


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow...good for her! Great buck! Now where's yours....? Lol


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Gotta get one for the 2 teenaged girls next. I'm the camera guy for now. Did the video link work?


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't have facebook so I couldn't view it.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

That is a nice buck ,,Tell your wife congrads ...Yoke...Going to try and gey my 14 yr old daughter a deer on the up coming youth hunt..


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

yokelokie said:


> My wife's very first deer ever.
> 
> Saturday morning with diamond razor edge at 25 yd. video link http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1563858791705
> View attachment 1181606
> View attachment 1181607


Congrats to your wife. That is a really nice buck!!!


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Sweet but the video link isnt working. I sat in the rain all this evening and saw nothing. Where from in SE OK did she shoot that nice buck.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Okbow you wasn't the only one out there ..I thought mybe they would move before the heavy rain came in ,I thought wrong ,,


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

great buck. thats a stud. sure would like to see the vid


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

fishfurlife said:


> It was nice and cool in my neck of the woods yesterday and has been all day today. Hopefully the hunting is decent this afternoon.


Well I did get to see the buck I saw the evening before. But it was right before dark and not the shooter I thought he might be. He is a three year old eight pointer. First year he was a button buck and then a small rack eight pointer. Now he a decent eight and next year should be a shooter. It was windy but cooler and sure felt better sitting in the stand.
DB


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

teamorion22 said:


> great buck. thats a stud. sure would like to see the vid


Trying to upload video. It's a 5+ minute video and it's been loading for about 10 minutes now. Not sure if I'll get it up or not.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Congrats to your wife!


----------



## gnoble12 (Sep 29, 2011)

Awesome video yokelokie. "Watch out Lakosky, Kreuter, Kisky..." ya gotta love hearing that from your wife! 

Just wondering if any of y'all know someone near Stillwater who might let me do some bowhunting or if they might know of someone, even if it's just to do some doe management. I would be more than glad to do some work for them in exchange and even share the venison (I make some mean jerky lol). I'm going to school at OSU and I'd really like to find somewhere to hunt up here because the gas to drive home is getting expensive for this poor college kid! I thought about trying out the Heyburn or Keystone WMAs, but I'm not familiar with either of those and they're still a good ways away. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice buck there yokelokie, your wife was pretty pumped about it. My son got a small 8 pt sunday morning. As for my hunt, well I stayed in Saturday morning to catch gameday on ESPN and watched the Sooners kill texas. Went out about 3 o'clock with my scent lok in my backpack, walked in with shorts and tshirt, 200 yrds into the walk i was sweating, so I turned back around, went to the house and played cards with my wife. Sunday morning was just as hot, son harvested his buck around 7:15 and we had to scramble to get it butchered up, it was too hot to be out. Oh and very little rain last night. Southeastern Oklahoma is hurting for rain.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Got a little rain last night... settled the dust. Was hoping for more, but forcast not too promising. Need a miracle.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

gnoble12 said:


> Awesome video yokelokie. "Watch out Lakosky, Kreuter, Kisky..." ya gotta love hearing that from your wife!
> 
> Just wondering if any of y'all know someone near Stillwater who might let me do some bowhunting or if they might know of someone, even if it's just to do some doe management. I would be more than glad to do some work for them in exchange and even share the venison (I make some mean jerky lol). I'm going to school at OSU and I'd really like to find somewhere to hunt up here because the gas to drive home is getting expensive for this poor college kid! I thought about trying out the Heyburn or Keystone WMAs, but I'm not familiar with either of those and they're still a good ways away. Thanks for any help!


Hey I rabbit hunt at heyburn and I could probably get u into a very nice spot


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Breaking news: The rut starts in 3 weeks.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

So didn;t hunt this weekend, had to much to do, coulda gone once i was told, but decided to stay home with the wife. and the rain didn;t help, figured they wouldnt be moving due to the down pours we were having. Well i was wrong, deer in morning and night all weekend. bucks in the am and does in PM. wil be hitting it very hard in the next few days.


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Hunted saturday morning, had a spike and button come by at first light. After that it was really slow till 10am when had a deer walk by at about 60 yards. Couldnt tell what it was, could only see four legs walking. Lots of leaves dropping and the wind was strong all weekend up here. Hoping last nights rain and a little cooler weather bring them out in the daylight more.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

My son took this 8pt buck. he harvested on a humid sunday morning at 7:17. Shot it with the HoytHavoc set at 62 lbs using a 2 blade rage broadhead. It was broadside at 32 yds and it dropped about 50-60 yds from him. He smoked this buck with an excellent shot.

http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z442/buckhavoc1/20111009083945.jpg


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Tell him nice job bud :thumbs_up


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Buckhavoc said:


> My son took this 8pt buck. he harvested on a humid sunday morning at 7:17. Shot it with the HoytHavoc set at 62 lbs using a 2 blade rage broadhead. It was broadside at 32 yds and it dropped about 50-60 yds from him. He smoked this buck with an excellent shot.
> 
> http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z442/buckhavoc1/20111009083945.jpg



Awesome. Congrats to your son.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Thank Goodness for this much needed rain in the NE. There hauling water to some ponds here.
DB


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Awesome great buck!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

We got about 2 tenths of a inch of rain down here DB. We sure needed some more, my food plot is a waste. Think I will try to replant it but gonna have to have some additional rain in the forecast b4 doing so.


----------



## Porkrind (Jun 1, 2010)

congrats to your son on a good job.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

Buckhavoc said:


> My son took this 8pt buck. he harvested on a humid sunday morning at 7:17. Shot it with the HoytHavoc set at 62 lbs using a 2 blade rage broadhead. It was broadside at 32 yds and it dropped about 50-60 yds from him. He smoked this buck with an excellent shot.
> 
> http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z442/buckhavoc1/20111009083945.jpg


Congrats on the buck, congrats on doing with your son. My little guy wont put my hat down. He thinks it's his. 










We got pounded in rain in North Dallas. I am hoping some of you in the SE of Oklahoma got hit with rain too.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow yokel that is awesome especially in this weather!! congrats!!


----------



## boomersooner23 (Mar 17, 2008)

Got in my stand before daylight Saturday morning at 7:30 had a doe and yearling come in around 8:00 had 3 more does come in but no bucks. The wind was 15 to 30 deer were a little nervous. Hope the rain and cooler temps. help. We got 41/2 inches of rain in south central Okla. Thank you lord.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Cooler weather got my neck swollen. Ill be in the stand this evening hopfelly with no sweat. Just myself and the great outdoors. 

Light winds also is a plus. Maybe they will move a little earlier this evening with the cooler weather.
DB


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Tke_bowhunter said:


> So didn;t hunt this weekend, had to much to do, coulda gone once i was told, but decided to stay home with the wife. and the rain didn;t help, figured they wouldnt be moving due to the down pours we were having. Well i was wrong, deer in morning and night all weekend. bucks in the am and does in PM. wil be hitting it very hard in the next few days.


Wish we had some downpours!!!! Wow. It's so dry here, I caught a fish the other day that was covered in ticks. The Baptists have gone to sprinkling, the Methodists are using wet wipes, the Presbyterians are taking rain checks, and the Catholics are trying to turn the wine back into water.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Buckhavoc said:


> My son took this 8pt buck. he harvested on a humid sunday morning at 7:17. Shot it with the HoytHavoc set at 62 lbs using a 2 blade rage broadhead. It was broadside at 32 yds and it dropped about 50-60 yds from him. He smoked this buck with an excellent shot.
> 
> Great shot and beautiful buck!!! Congratulations. Good picture.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

weather looks hot again for this weekend.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Anyone else taking their kids hunting this weekend? It's youth gun season friday-sunday. I'll be taking my 14 and 16 yr old daughters. If they score early, I'll get to bow hunt for the first time this season. So far, I have guided the kids and the wife. That's always fun, but I am about ready to carry my bow.


----------



## okdeerslayer (Jun 14, 2010)

good luck all my okie brothers an sisters hitting the woods this week an weekend.. not sure when i will be able to get back in the stand got hurt the other night at work an have to see a orthapedic specialest on my knee thursday an see what exactly i have done to it hope its just somthing minor such as a pull or strain an nothing torn


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Full Moon and hot weather doesnt make for the best hunting. Check three trail cameras last night and not one deer was in anyone of them before dark in the evenings. Few does during daylight. Typical Oklahoma Oct. But seeing some prarring from bucks and bucks harrassing does at night. So there getting it on the mind. Also starting to see more bucks showing up.
DB

Had a doe under me after dark and she just watched me climb down and walk away. I dropped my seat cushion and tried to run her off.


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> Full Moon and hot weather doesnt make for the best hunting. Check three trail cameras last night and not one deer was in anyone of them before dark in the evenings. Few does during daylight. Typical Oklahoma Oct. But seeing some prarring from bucks and bucks harrassing does at night. So there getting it on the mind. Also starting to see more bucks showing up.
> DB
> 
> Had a doe under me after dark and she just watched me climb down and walk away. I dropped my seat cushion and tried to run her off.


Ditto here....been seeing some younger bucks sparring and chasing a few does around, the bigger deer just arent moving until after dark.

I will be taking my son for the youth rifle hunt this coming weekend....cant wait..we always have a blast on this hunt.


----------



## mr_evans2u (Feb 27, 2007)

I saw 1 forky sat. morning about 7:30ish then had 2 does & a fawn come in around 8:30. Going out tomorrow morning, hopefully with the scattered showers they will be up and moving


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

MidFlight said:


> Ditto here....been seeing some younger bucks sparring and chasing a few does around, the bigger deer just arent moving until after dark.
> 
> I will be taking my son for the youth rifle hunt this coming weekend....cant wait..we always have a blast on this hunt.


Good luck to you and your son. I dont permit youth gun season on are lease. Members just pay to much to allow that and there plenty of days to take a youth if they want. It would count against there buck limit as well. Look forward to seeing the pictures. Believe with this hot weather and full moon the hunting will be tough.
DB


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> Good luck to you and your son. I dont permit youth gun season on are lease. Members just pay to much to allow that and there plenty of days to take a youth if they want. It would count against there buck limit as well. Look forward to seeing the pictures. Believe with this hot weather and full moon the hunting will be tough.
> DB


Always is this time of year...honestly we never really get into the deer good do tot he weather but have fun. My son is worse than me...he will eat tag soup every year...he is notorious for passing up deer...


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

MidFlight said:


> Always is this time of year...honestly we never really get into the deer good do tot he weather but have fun. My son is worse than me...he will eat tag soup every year...he is notorious for passing up deer...


That's funny that he'll pass up deer. I hunted for 10 years before passing up a leagal deer, but my kids will pass them. They've watched too many hunting videos where there is a 200 inch Iowa bruiser behind every bush. But we have more deer where we hunt now than I had in my situation 25 years ago when I got started. It's easier to pass them when you're seeing a few. In the early days, I would go many days and not see any deer. That rarely happens where we hunt now.


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

yokelokie said:


> That's funny that he'll pass up deer. I hunted for 10 years before passing up a leagal deer, but my kids will pass them. They've watched too many hunting videos where there is a 200 inch Iowa bruiser behind every bush. But we have more deer where we hunt now than I had in my situation 25 years ago when I got started. It's easier to pass them when you're seeing a few. In the early days, I would go many days and not see any deer. That rarely happens where we hunt now.


I hear ya....when I was young if it was brown it was down!! went many seasons without seeing a deer....I killed my first buck with a bow when I was 15 (a spike) and thought I had a new P&Y record....still proud of that deer...I put a bunch of work into getting that one.

My son killed his first with a rifle when he was 9...now he passes on just about everything.....I do enjoy spending the time with him of course....I get the feeling these days that is his biggest part of our hunts as well...just getting to spend some time together...which of course is fine with me, I have taken enuff deer in my life to hold me over....realized some time ago that it is about the expierience.....


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

MidFlight said:


> I hear ya....when I was young if it was brown it was down!! went many seasons without seeing a deer....I killed my first buck with a bow when I was 15 (a spike) and thought I had a new P&Y record....still proud of that deer...I put a bunch of work into getting that one.
> 
> My son killed his first with a rifle when he was 9...now he passes on just about everything.....I do enjoy spending the time with him of course....I get the feeling these days that is his biggest part of our hunts as well...just getting to spend some time together...which of course is fine with me, I have taken enuff deer in my life to hold me over....realized some time ago that it is about the expierience.....


You got it right. I like that new Trace Atkins song, "She thinks we're just fishin'." One of my favorite quotes by Steve Farrar, Author of Point Man "Quality time always happens within the context of quantity time. My oldest daughter is away at college now. I haven't seen her since August... won't see her till Thanksgiving. We shared many wonderful hours in the stand together. That was time well-spent. She's too busy to hunt now, but we have lots of memories, skull mounts, and hunt video. These kids grow up way too fast. My other 2 daughters will be gone within 4 years. It'll just be me and maw left. Man, life is short.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

MidFlight said:


> Always is this time of year...honestly we never really get into the deer good do tot he weather but have fun. My son is worse than me...he will eat tag soup every year...he is notorious for passing up deer...


My son if it had horns when he was young it was going down. Best hunts of my life though.
DB


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

life is short...my son turns 16 next month...I cannot begin to gather where the time has went.

To everyone reading this...have a great season, build those memories and enjoy each precious moment....


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> My son if it had horns when he was young it was going down. Best hunts of my life though.
> DB


Nothing wrong with that DB........


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

MidFlight said:


> life is short...my son turns 16 next month...I cannot begin to gather where the time has went.
> 
> To everyone reading this...have a great season, build those memories and enjoy each precious moment....


Being 28 I see now that being able to hunt with my dad for years has allowed our relationship to grow to amazing heights. I'm 10% of a the hunter my father has. For years he has given me great equipment and puts me in great spots to kill deer. You have a lot of years ahead of hunting with your son. Best of luck to you guys this year.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Well my son is in his sr. yr of high school. It almost brings me to tears to see him growing up so fast. We have had so wonderful memories in the woods, he told me the other day as we were walking back toward the 4wheelers how much he misses doing things like this. Time flies boys, he is here right now and so I will enjoy it while I can. I know that I am blessed to have him wanting to spend time with me in the woods, he is my hunting buddy! 

On a much lighter note, he has harvested a few bucks in his time all with a bow, and not one has he thought he should have shot after the fact. Not even the big 8 he shot when he was 14 with his bow which was his first bow buck. He drives me crazy! I told him I would have loved to killed those bucks back in my high school days with a bow or a rifle...lol. He is spoiled! I keep telling him that you always need to be appreciative of the harvest, and for the most part he is. He is a good young man! 

and lighter than that. I am probably hunting friday evening and saturday morning and may not go back out until sunday afternoon. we have temps here in the mid to upper 80's. ouch come on cooler weather lets get rolling.


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

yokelokie said:


> Anyone else taking their kids hunting this weekend? It's youth gun season friday-sunday. I'll be taking my 14 and 16 yr old daughters. If they score early, I'll get to bow hunt for the first time this season. So far, I have guided the kids and the wife. That's always fun, but I am about ready to carry my bow.


I'll be taking my two grandson. They are 13 and 15.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm back in PA for work this week but my wife just sent me a text that the high for OKC next Tuesday is forecasted at 58 degrees...........just in time for me to get home and slip out of the office!

If the wind gets right, I've got a date with a big deer...........well, I'll show up so hopefully he will too.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

tmorelli said:


> I'm back in PA for work this week but my wife just sent me a text that the high for OKC next Tuesday is forecasted at 58 degrees...........just in time for me to get home and slip out of the office!
> 
> If the wind gets right, I've got a date with a big deer...........well, I'll show up so hopefully he will too.


That's good. Our school starts Fall break that day, so I will get to hunt 4-5 days if I want to. Then my team starts basketball season Oct 29th, so I need to get in the woods while I can.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

MidFlight said:


> Ditto here....been seeing some younger bucks sparring and chasing a few does around, the bigger deer just arent moving until after dark.
> 
> I will be taking my son for the youth rifle hunt this coming weekend....cant wait..we always have a blast on this hunt.


A good friend harvested a mature buck Sunday afternoon at 3 while he was trying to get situated in the stand. Hadn't been there 5 minutes. He was with 3 other mature bucks. Yesterday he and I went out and hunted a piece of public ground. He shot another mature buck at about 6:00 PM. Both bucks were 8 points that would score between 130-135. Deer 1 was shot withing 20 minutes of the rain quitting on Sunday. Deer 2, we were both set up on the front and back door of the bedroom and the buck headed his way.

For about 2 seconds he was second guessing burning his second tag so quick, then he quickly realized that he made the right choice.


----------



## Ranger Danger (Jan 7, 2011)

Cold front moving in next Tuesday/Wednesday. Highs in the low 70's, lows in the 40's. The moon should be a little darker then too.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Ranger Danger said:


> Cold front moving in next Tuesday/Wednesday. Highs in the low 70's, lows in the 40's. The moon should be a little darker then too.


Thats what Im talking about.
DB


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

fishfurlife said:


> A good friend harvested a mature buck Sunday afternoon at 3 while he was trying to get situated in the stand. Hadn't been there 5 minutes. He was with 3 other mature bucks. Yesterday he and I went out and hunted a piece of public ground. He shot another mature buck at about 6:00 PM. Both bucks were 8 points that would score between 130-135. Deer 1 was shot withing 20 minutes of the rain quitting on Sunday. Deer 2, we were both set up on the front and back door of the bedroom and the buck headed his way.
> 
> For about 2 seconds he was second guessing burning his second tag so quick, then he quickly realized that he made the right choice.


That's awesome! Congrats to your friend! Got any pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

gr8whitehunter said:


> That's awesome! Congrats to your friend! Got any pics?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I took a bunch of pictures with his camera last night and he had pictures on his camera of the first buck. If he kicks them to me then I will add them for viewing pleasures.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

well rain tonight, will be in stand or probably blind tomorrow morn. hopefully will get deer moving.


----------



## gnoble12 (Sep 29, 2011)

jonshaff said:


> Hey I rabbit hunt at heyburn and I could probably get u into a very nice spot


jonshaff, I would really appreciate that. I have to go home this weekend because I mow yards and I'm finally finishing up my last mowings of the season, but I might just try out Heyburn the next weekend.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Sitting here getting ready for work and can hear thunder. Looks like we're going to get a little rain. 

Took my 8 year old son to sight in his CVA Scout .243. Didn't know if he could handle the kick/noise at his age, but he sure did. After sighting it in for him, I drew a blue circle about the size of a coffee cup on a white sheet of paper and told him to take his time. Let him shoot 3 time and 2 shots were in the blue and the first one was 1/4 inch out. 

Where we're sitting this weekend, he won't have any shots over 80 so he's good to go! Can't wait! This will be his first time in a stand hunting for himself. He's been with me when I've harvested two deer and he could barely contain his excitement then.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

gnoble12 said:


> jonshaff, I would really appreciate that. I have to go home this weekend because I mow yards and I'm finally finishing up my last mowings of the season, but I might just try out Heyburn the next weekend.


Cool man, just let me know.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Getting good rain showers here. Thank you, God!!!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

well getting good rain here in talihina, however, my hunting property in daisy didn't receive but a few drops. How in the heck is that happening. Got less than an 1/8 of an inch sunday night and now. We are way to dry in this area. only have recieved in my gestimates around 4 inches since august. that is not an exaggeration.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Buckhavoc said:


> well getting good rain here in talihina, however, my hunting property in daisy didn't receive but a few drops. How in the heck is that happening. Got less than an 1/8 of an inch sunday night and now. We are way to dry in this area. only have recieved in my gestimates around 4 inches since august. that is not an exaggeration.


I hunt near Durant. AS of 2 wks ago, someone said that weather channel had reported .102 inches of rain in Durant since January. All I know is that the weeds aren't even green over there. The wildlife and livestock are starving. Very bad. Hope they are getting some rain today.


----------



## Robbie Thompson (Jul 2, 2004)

Wanted to show a unique looking doe from last weekend, but can't get pics to load. They have loaded ok on other sites, but not here. Can someone help?


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Robbie Thompson said:


> Wanted to show a unique looking doe from last weekend, but can't get pics to load. They have loaded ok on other sites, but not here. Can someone help?


Do you need to resize the pics smaller? My small pics upload OK here, but I could never get a 5 minute video to load... tried for 25 minutes with no luck. Ebay recommends picture sizes of width= 1000 pixels.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

fishfurlife said:


> A good friend harvested a mature buck Sunday afternoon at 3 while he was trying to get situated in the stand. Hadn't been there 5 minutes. He was with 3 other mature bucks. Yesterday he and I went out and hunted a piece of public ground. He shot another mature buck at about 6:00 PM. Both bucks were 8 points that would score between 130-135. Deer 1 was shot withing 20 minutes of the rain quitting on Sunday. Deer 2, we were both set up on the front and back door of the bedroom and the buck headed his way.
> 
> For about 2 seconds he was second guessing burning his second tag so quick, then he quickly realized that he made the right choice.


Wow that is impressive!!


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

If we had 4 inches of rain since August here in Durant, we might have a party. I put a plot in about 2 weeks ago. We got a small shower Sunday night. Hoping that it germinates, and that we have more rain on the way to help it out. Right now, it's a bust!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Has anyone seen the buck that was taken from arcadia lake? It is freaking nice? Will try to post a pic. Saw it in Oklahoma Bowhunter on facebook!


----------



## okfire (Aug 23, 2006)

Needing some help. I was drawn in to MCAAP this year. I will be hunting Deer Creek, Oct 21-23. This will be my first time to hunt there and any info is greatly appreciated. I have been trying to gather as much as I can, Looking at maps, forums, etc... Thanks in advance for you help. Pm me or my email is [email protected].


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Did you guys see this deer? He came from Arcadia Lake...........I got this pic of FB on the Oklahoma Bowhunter page.

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...52987348_100001776947313_450223_1675781_n.jpg

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...12607943.10057.100001776947313&type=1&theater


hmmm.......I can't get a direct link to work for some reason.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Awesome buck! What part of the state is Arcadia Lake located?


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Central, right to the east of Edmond.


----------



## Robbie Thompson (Jul 2, 2004)

*Old Doe*

Took this old doe last weekend. Camera pics of her led me to think she was a piebald, so I got permission from Wildlife Dept. to take her. She was actually classified as a "White deer". Anyhoo, she looks to be around 10-12. just a couple bottom teeth, but nothing else. No molars or anything. Just a unique old "granny doe". She will make a pretty mount.
Thanks, Drew!


----------



## Robbie Thompson (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks alot Drew for help with the pics! I hunt close to McAlester. Over by Scipio.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

Robbie Thompson said:


> Thanks alot Drew for help with the pics! I hunt close to McAlester. Over by Scipio.


Anytime! Glad I could help. 

I'll be headed up to bow hunt tomorrow guys. I sure hope the weather is cool enough for me to walk around. Best of luck to everyone this weekend. Everyone be safe and look out for snakes.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

Robbie Thompson said:


> Took this old doe last weekend. Camera pics of her led me to think she was a piebald, so I got permission from Wildlife Dept. to take her. She was actually classified as a "White deer". Anyhoo, she looks to be around 10-12. just a couple bottom teeth, but nothing else. No molars or anything. Just a unique old "granny doe". She will make a pretty mount.
> Thanks, Drew!
> View attachment 1184420
> View attachment 1184421
> View attachment 1184423


very interesting doe. I wonder how old she is. Never seen a doe that old, but man she is pretty. Did you get to see her in the field much? I would love to have seen that granny walk around and see how different she acted being that old.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Robbie Thompson said:


> Took this old doe last weekend. Camera pics of her led me to think she was a piebald, so I got permission from Wildlife Dept. to take her. She was actually classified as a "White deer". Anyhoo, she looks to be around 10-12. just a couple bottom teeth, but nothing else. No molars or anything. Just a unique old "granny doe". She will make a pretty mount.
> Thanks, Drew!
> View attachment 1184420
> View attachment 1184421
> View attachment 1184423



Nice doe buddy. Ted Nugent arrows! 
DB


----------



## Robbie Thompson (Jul 2, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Nice doe buddy. Ted Nugent arrows!
> DB


You know me! I just gotta be different!!!!!! Camera pics of her earlier.


----------



## want-it-2 (Aug 9, 2007)

I too am hunting McAlester AAP the first weekend in November, Deer Creek area. Any information or advise please drop me a PM or e-mail [email protected].

THANKS!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Robbie Thompson said:


> [You know me! I just gotta be different!!!!!! Camera pics of her earlier.


Sweet Robbie, she does look like a piebald or albino deer. That is too cool , definately a unique doe.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Well got that west wind here in southeastern oklahoma. Perfect for the big boy tonight coming from the west. I just hope he is still around! gonna hunt only evening this weekend and see how it goes! good luck to all those taking their kids out this weekend.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

My little man killed his 1st deer yesterday!


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

Timber Hawk said:


> My little man killed his 1st deer yesterday!


Congrats!


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

What a tough tough weekend. Anyone else do any good? Saw many a doe, hardly any bucks a moving.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

I know this is an archery forum, but I gotta brag on my girls. Both took nice bucks on Friday with rifles during the Oklahoma Youth Gun season. I really appreciate the opportunity.


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

I finally got a buck with my bow. Had 3 other bucks in front of me this morning and this was the biggest and he actually came within 12 yards and i stuck him, he ran about 40 yards and gave out. He's not a monster but i sure am proud of him.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Tuesday is going to be prime!


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats everyone that got a deer this weekend! Esp. Slick and your daughters yokelokie


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

yokelokie said:


> I know this is an archery forum, but I gotta brag on my girls. Both took nice bucks on Friday with rifles during the Oklahoma Youth Gun season. I really appreciate the opportunity.
> View attachment 1186914
> View attachment 1186913


I would brag as well....Double High Fives.....that's awesome.

Some really nice kills, guys and gals.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Good job guys (and girls)!


----------



## Robbie Thompson (Jul 2, 2004)

Yokel, it's great you get your kids involved! Congrats to both of them. Slick, that's a good deer in anybody's book! Congrats to you too!


----------



## ckrich (Oct 14, 2009)

Glad to see some success from this weekend! Congrats


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Keep the success pix rolling!!! It is great to see the youngsters getting involved, nicely done Yokel, and Nice bow buck slick16. its always a trophy when you are able to drag something out of the woods!


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Slick, that is a super nice buck! Looks like you put a great shot on him. Great job!!! Hope you have much more success.


----------



## mr_evans2u (Feb 27, 2007)

yokelokie said:


> I know this is an archery forum, but I gotta brag on my girls. Both took nice bucks on Friday with rifles during the Oklahoma Youth Gun season. I really appreciate the opportunity.
> View attachment 1186914
> View attachment 1186913


congrats to your girls!


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Cold front moving in. I will be in the stand Wed. morning, should be about 39 degrees, hopefully they are moving around a little bit.


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

Congrats on the early sucess. I will be taking my seven year old with me on saturday. This will be her first time in the woods. Hopefully can get one down for her.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Timber Hawk said:


> My little man killed his 1st deer yesterday!


That's a happy boy!!!! Great job Dad!!! Isn't it great!!! Love that Trace Atkins song, "She thinks we're just fishin'." Taking your kid hunting is one of life's greatest joys in my oppinion. Last friday evening, I was skinning my 14 yr old daughter's deer. She was standing by to help, singing a happy tune. I heard her say under her breath, "Thank you God for..... well, thank you God for.... well for all this!!!" Man you did good when you helped that boy get a deer. You've probably created a monster, you know.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

yokelokie said:


> That's a happy boy!!!! Great job Dad!!! Isn't it great!!! Love that Trace Atkins song, "She thinks we're just fishin'." Taking your kid hunting is one of life's greatest joys in my oppinion. Last friday evening, I was skinning my 14 yr old daughter's deer. She was standing by to help, singing a happy tune. I heard her say under her breath, "Thank you God for..... well, thank you God for.... well for all this!!!" Man you did good when you helped that boy get a deer. You've probably created a monster, you know.


Thanks and congrats to your daughters too!! I tried to get my oldest son on one also but the heat killed us. Boy the next three days are going to be good! I'm Going to a spot where I have a bigg'n on camera and I have not hunted him yet, I've been waiting for a north wind. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Congrats to everyone. I sat twice this weekend and only saw one doe. I checked the trail cam pics and they only had night movement. I really think this heat is slowing down their day movement. It's supposed to start cooling down, so we will see what happens.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

[ I'm Going to a spot where I have a bigg'n on camera and I have not hunted him yet, I've been waiting for a north wind. I'll keep you posted.[/QUOTE]

Hope you get a crack at him. I hunted personally for myself for the first time last saturday morning. Busted one deer in the dark 20 yds from stand... didn't see anything all morning. There's one 4 yr old 7 point (missing browtine) in there that I haven't seen in 2 weeks... Hope he's still around. Going after him or a yearling this weekend with the wife... Kids are out of town this weekend. 

We want to see pics of the big one when you get him.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Put a doe down tonight. In the stand at 5:15 and shot her at 6:20. This cool wind is a nice feeling and I needed the N wind to make it happen. Sat at home watching the news to make sure the front was really coming. Hunted east of Norman. When I felt the front come thru at my house I headed east. 

This was the only deer I saw but I got down and drug her out 10 minutes after the shot and got out of the area. She was quartering away at 16 yds and put it just behind the shoulder. She ran about a 60 yd loop and I heard her kick out. Maybe 20 seconds of life after the hit. 

No pics, hunting alone.


----------



## tslabaugh (May 29, 2011)

I had a younger buck wandering around on a new spot I hunt last night... Never got close enough to see his headgear through the brush. He ate pecans about 50 yards from my stand.


----------



## Justin Wyrick (Jul 13, 2011)

Fall break starts for me Thursday. This will be the guy I'm after till Sunday night. Can not wait.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

GoDoe said:


> Put a doe down tonight. In the stand at 5:15 and shot her at 6:20. This cool wind is a nice feeling and I needed the N wind to make it happen. Sat at home watching the news to make sure the front was really coming. Hunted east of Norman. When I felt the front come thru at my house I headed east.
> 
> This was the only deer I saw but I got down and drug her out 10 minutes after the shot and got out of the area. She was quartering away at 16 yds and put it just behind the shoulder. She ran about a 60 yd loop and I heard her kick out. Maybe 20 seconds of life after the hit.
> 
> No pics, hunting alone.


Great!!! That's what it's all about.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

This weekend should be decent but next weekend is when it should start getting serious. :thumbs_up


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

great job to all that have taken deer. will give a big thumbs up to all who have been fortunate enough to a child with them. can tell from the smiles in those pics these are memories they will have for a life time.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Heading out right after work tonight to a new spot I have access to about 10 minutes from here, to see what I can see. This weekend should see things start getting much better, but next weekend for sure! We are heading out to 325ac we have access to over by Anadarko, and spending the weekend... should be a successful trip, we hope!!


----------



## fryar34 (Sep 24, 2008)

*oklahoma thread*

I got drew into Mcalester the 2nd week of nov. to Boggy, can anyone give me some pointers on where to go? This will be my first time down there.. Thanks guys, PM me if you have any suggestions..


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Taking off Thursday to take advantage of the mid 30 temps! And then its off to the hills for opening of blackpowder. I'll have my bow in my hand but it will be nice to share a camp again!


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

I saw a young buck dead on the interstate. Seems there's a few early one's coming in to heat from some reports around the midwest. This should get them going hopefully. I'm taking off Thursday AM too, man that's going to feel cold after this summer lol. Hope to see my first buck of the year.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

Guys the weather is feeling good so lets hope some females want to be laid. (does that is) I'm ready to get out and muzzle hunt this weekend. I got a new T/C and i'm ready to use it. 

And i'll bring my bow for back up.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

lol/.......


DirtyD said:


> Guys the weather is feeling good so lets hope some females want to be laid. (does that is) I'm ready to get out and muzzle hunt this weekend. I got a new T/C and i'm ready to use it.
> 
> And i'll bring my bow for back up.


Boys packing nothing but the bow this weekend. Got fallbreak starting thursday and the temps are looking quite promising. Expecting first frost tomorrow morning (thursday) and light fog, could get a big boy cruising by for some morning action. might stay in stand all day tomorrow. good luck to all.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

going this evening, dang it why does it have to be windy with the 1st october cold front!


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

Woodward County Buck.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

For the first time in as long as I can remember, I am not taking my muzzleloader on opening weekend. I may regret it, but I'm just taking my bow. We'll see about next weekend. I always spend hours prepping and shooting my smoke pole before season,,, then hours cleaning and storing it after season. Hope the biggest deer ever doesn't come in just out of bow range. Oh, well.... gotta make a decision and stick with it.


----------



## TTUBowhntr (Dec 3, 2008)

yokelokie said:


> Hope the biggest deer ever doesn't come in just out of bow range. Oh, well.... gotta make a decision and stick with it.


Why? that's the 2nd best thing that could happen - then you would have a challenge on your hands of trying to kill that buck with your bow. Or you could pick up the smokepole and shoot him with little to no effort.

bow only! :thumbs_up


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

MidFlight said:


> Woodward County Buck.


Nice buck, Midflight... How wide? How heavy body?


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

yokelokie said:


> Nice buck, Midflight... How wide? How heavy body?


21 inch inside spread.....163 lbs dressed.

Thank you.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

MidFlight said:


> 21 inch inside spread.....163 lbs dressed.
> 
> Thank you.


KOOL!!! Congratulations.


----------



## leftyokie (Feb 14, 2008)

No mzl for me this weekend either! This is the 2nd yr with no mzl, but it will be my 1st yr since I was 12 to not hunt with a rifle... I decided this year I am going bow only all year. We havent seen any great deer this year, a few nice ones but all too young. 3 wks of vacation from Nov 7th till the 25th!!! bring it on!!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

well I went without a muzzleloader about 7 yrs ago and just enjoyed my decision ever since. Killed a few nice ones during it, and have had some that i only got a glimpse of in seasons past. Now I don't own a muzzleloader, sold it and looking forward to a great relaxing time inthe bow woods. 

Woodward county buck sure was nice, great job on that harvest.


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

I went bow only for deer in 2007 and never looked back. The only reason I keep track of ML and gun season is so I know when I need to wear a orange hat.


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Saw some scraps this past Sunday and a mature buck bedded with a lone doe. It was around 3 o'clock in the afternoon and 90 degrees when I saw the buck.


----------



## dustin862 (Aug 7, 2011)

Got this one two days ago coming into some rice bran. Missed him at 25 and got him on a second shot at 15. I've seen bucks chasing does and made a few mock scrapes an have bucks clearing them out everyday.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

yokelokie said:


> For the first time in as long as I can remember, I am not taking my muzzleloader on opening weekend. I may regret it, but I'm just taking my bow. We'll see about next weekend. I always spend hours prepping and shooting my smoke pole before season,,, then hours cleaning and storing it after season. Hope the biggest deer ever doesn't come in just out of bow range. Oh, well.... gotta make a decision and stick with it.


Last year, in frustration I broke out the gun, killed the buck I had been after at 7:30 opening morning. Just didn't feel right, so I'll have my bow in hand this weekend. :thumbs_up


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Went out to a new property last night with two of my hunting buddies... 100 ac. that belongs to an elderly man in our church. Only one other guy is allowed to hunt it, and he's not hunting it this year. It's bordered on the South side by about 80 acres (different landowner) of brand new winter wheat that has just come up and is about 3 inches tall. We hadnt been on the place 15 minutes when we spotted 15 deer about 200 yds off into that patch of wheat!! We watched them for a little while, then decide to work back to the North and check out the rest of the place. We spot 6 more deer headed out of the brush, coming our way down a little draw that funnels right over to that wheat field. Long story short, I friggin MISSED a 25 yd shot at a nice doe (not sure how an otherwise competent shooter does that), but there's definitely plenty of activity there... I'll be back on that spot tomorrow evening!


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Lowlevlflyer said:


> Went out to a new property last night with two of my hunting buddies... 100 ac. that belongs to an elderly man in our church. Only one other guy is allowed to hunt it, and he's not hunting it this year. It's bordered on the South side by about 80 acres (different landowner) of brand new winter wheat that has just come up and is about 3 inches tall. We hadnt been on the place 15 minutes when we spotted 15 deer about 200 yds off into that patch of wheat!! We watched them for a little while, then decide to work back to the North and check out the rest of the place. We spot 6 more deer headed out of the brush, coming our way down a little draw that funnels right over to that wheat field. Long story short, I friggin MISSED a 25 yd shot at a nice doe (not sure how an otherwise competent shooter does that), but there's definitely plenty of activity there... I'll be back on that spot tomorrow evening!


Was it very windy there yesterday evening?


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Lowlevlflyer said:


> (not sure how an otherwise competent shooter does that),
> 
> 
> I'm perfecting a theory that the presence of a living whitetail somehow warps the space-time continuem... resulting in altered arrow flight. Stand by for the complete academic thesis.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

dustin862 said:


> Got this one two days ago coming into some rice bran. Missed him at 25 and got him on a second shot at 15. I've seen bucks chasing does and made a few mock scrapes an have bucks clearing them out everyday.


Good going, Dustin862. Congratulations


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Timber Hawk said:


> Was it very windy there yesterday evening?


It was... 18-25mph out of the North.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

yokelokie said:


> Lowlevlflyer said:
> 
> 
> > (not sure how an otherwise competent shooter does that),
> ...


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Lowlevlflyer said:


> It was... 18-25mph out of the North.


Thanks!


----------



## jglynn (Jul 24, 2009)

welp, i guess its time to catch them doing the deed!!!! got this today when i checked cams.

[/ATTACH]






also had 9 new bucks to the list we have never seen!!!!


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Hunted this evening from 5 to dark near Tribbey (western Pottowatomie Country). Small food plot looks good and yet nothing. Nothing in my bigger food plot on the way out either. Maybe I just don't have many deer. Chinqupin acorns laying on the ground for a few days and they are a descent size. Usually the deer love these white oak acorns. 

Saw one big boar pig when I was walking out. Not too much sign of deer or pigs around.


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Taking the wife out this weekend with the Muzzle loader and hoping she gets one of the big ones we have on cam. Might even break out the decoy and see what kind of action we can get with the rattling antlers hopefully the cold this week will get them excited. I went bow only for 8 years and then my wife started gun hunting and got me back into it a little going with her but usually I just do some doe management and have the gun along if she misses a really big one.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

I can't get out today, lets hear some updates from you guys. ttt


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Fawn at my feeder right at sun up, nothing better than a live decoy! Stuck around 30 minutes or so, and haven't seen anything since.


----------



## eokiebowhuntin (Sep 2, 2011)

Long time lurker, first time poster. Hunted yesterday evening (muskogee county) and saw a couple of shooters trailing a few does and pushing them around, (no fawns in sight). Never could get them to come closer than 75 yds. One was a big ten and the other a smaller eight. I'll be right in the same spot this evening, maybe I can make something happen. Is it safe to say that action is going to really pickup with the next cold snap we have after this weekend?


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

okiehunt said:


> Taking the wife out this weekend with the Muzzle loader and hoping she gets one of the big ones we have on cam. Might even break out the decoy and see what kind of action we can get with the rattling antlers hopefully the cold this week will get them excited. I went bow only for 8 years and then my wife started gun hunting and got me back into it a little going with her but usually I just do some doe management and have the gun along if she misses a really big one.


We can use a decoy in OK?


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

yokelokie said:


> Lowlevlflyer said:
> 
> 
> > (not sure how an otherwise competent shooter does that),
> ...


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

OK guys who hunts the panhandle and has some info you would be willing to share with an Okie from the otherside of the state. Just pm me no need in telling everyone.

Thanks Sam


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

DirtyD said:


> We can use a decoy in OK?


yes


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

GoDoe said:


> Hunted this evening from 5 to dark near Tribbey (western Pottowatomie Country). Small food plot looks good and yet nothing. Nothing in my bigger food plot on the way out either. Maybe I just don't have many deer. Chinqupin acorns laying on the ground for a few days and they are a descent size. Usually the deer love these white oak acorns.
> 
> Saw one big boar pig when I was walking out. Not too much sign of deer or pigs around.


I feel the same way. Plots look awesome but when I pulled the card from the trail camera nothing but small bucks and several doe. I think they are hitting the acorns hard in my area.


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Yes you can use a decoy in Oklahoma at least on private land. I am not sure about using one on public land or even if I would be willing to try on public land if it was legal could be very dangerous...



DirtyD said:


> We can use a decoy in OK?


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh man i've never even thought about using a decoy. I thought it was Illegal. Anyone have any quick good pointers?

Looks like a 30% chance of rain where i'm at on Saturday. If so the deer will be moving a lot after it stops.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Gonna be up around Arnett shattuck area this weekend, Hows it looking up there?


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

Just went in and asked the boss if i could have tomorrow off. I'll be bow hunting in 24 hours boys! (and girls)


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Headed out in the morrning to Pushmataha for the boy's draw in youth hunt.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

fx4hauler said:


> yokelokie said:
> 
> 
> > The space-time continuem warp maybe influenced the intense energy of the deer caused by the deer consistence state of wariness coupled with the hunters excitement (also intense energy) knowing that a non-hormone, righteous backstrap may soon be table fare. Along with potato and vegetables of course. ( lite on the vegetable).
> ...


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

My view. I have a nice red oak grove about 50 yrds to the east that the tree rats are tearing up. Expect the deer to start showing up at any time.


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Just stuck a doe I'm pretty sure I heard her go down.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

fx4---that just ain't right reporting from the tree.:wink: I am not nearly so technological.

I hunted east Norman this morning until 9:30. Saw nothing from my stand. Drove a loop of back roads home and saw 2 does standing under a big oak tree munching acorns. U turned and drove past them 2 more times. On my way back into Norman on Hwy 9 I saw 3 does run across Hwy 9 at 9:45.

If they keep moving I will catch up with them!!!!


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Found her tried to send a pic but couldn't will try again later.


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Getting ready to clean this deer and hearing turkeys fly up Life is grand!!!!!


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Sweet great job!


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Had 8 does come in about 6:20 and right behind them was a small bucking trying to push the one in the back. Big Mama ran him off and he stood about 50 yards away and watched them from a distance (thinking dirty thoughts I would imagine)

Another cold front coming in next Tuesday night and Wed/Thur is the new moon. Things could get heated up around that time.


----------



## okdeerslayer (Jun 14, 2010)

Got to the lease late this morning on the way in jumped I don't know how many from the start of the tree line all the way to my stand deer were around sat til 11 didn't see anything tonight right befor dark 12 does an 2 small bucks come through but outa range ill be back at it in the am have til Monday to hunt then knee surgery

Sent from the slayer of deer VIA tapatalk


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Overall it's been fairly slow for me this week. I've hunted every day and have seen small bucks each morning and evening but our farm has been vacated by the does since ??? (we put cameras out in early August and have barely had any which is highly unusual). I will say that we are seeing new bucks and they seem to be cruising. Two new shooters showed up this week out of no where so that was a good surprise.

I got access to a new 160 this week and I scouted it without jumping any deer which kind of surprised me because there is lots of sign and it looks great. I found a central location at the head of a couple good funnels with lots of acorns too and hung a stand. I hunted it this morning til 11 with no sightings and from 4 til dark tonight with only one yearling doe sighted. Not what I'd hoped for..........


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Love the live posts fx, Congrats on the doe!

Sinko, good luck, there's usually some nice bucks taken during the youth hunt down there.


----------



## jblackburn (Aug 5, 2011)

Congrats on the doe!

I have not seen a deer on my place in a while! They are hitting my plot at night and I am hunting acorns, but no luck yet.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Deer are off my plots. Saw very few pics they must be hitting the acorns hard or they all decided to take a vacation on another piece of land.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Just checked our cameras. Two of our big boys showed up this week but both around midnight to 3 am. 

Me and one other guy hunted this morning on different properties out here and both saw nothing..........back at it in a couple of hours.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

tmorelli said:


> Just checked our cameras. Two of our big boys showed up this week but both around midnight to 3 am.
> 
> Me and one other guy hunted this morning on different properties out here and both saw nothing..........back at it in a couple of hours.


Good luck.


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

i got a few comin in just havent had time to hunt them yet. really tearing the corn up


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

another 1


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Here are a couple good Oklahoma bucks. These are not on my property, but from a place my buddy hunts. I'm trying to bribe him into letting me hunt his spot.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

wow. zero sightings again tonight. 

First time this year........had to happen sometime I guess. Back at it in the morning.....maybe the mzldr guys will have them running around.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

I hunted again tonight by Tribbey (central OK). Only saw one deer at 7:05 pm. Forky and way too far away. Acorns are falling every 10 seconds. Food plots looking great except for the lack of _deers_. At 11:30 this morning I had a doe and a fawn walk out right in the middle of 120the NE, North of Lake Thunderbird. She just stood in the middle of the pavement waiting on her fawn then they both walked thru the bar ditch and into the edge of the woods. I drove slowly up to even with them and they stared at me like "what do you want". Seems the deer might be moving later in the mornings than I would have thought. This is two days I have seen deer moving between 9:45 and 11:30am.


----------



## tslabaugh (May 29, 2011)

Those are some nice deer on cams! I'm headed out to Eastern Caddo county in the morning. Game plan is to be sitting north of bedding area and off of a trail overlooking a field. I'll have a binocular view of a small group of white oaks with a ditch running through them to see if they are hitting the acorns, if they are...I'll be in the oaks for the evening!


----------



## cleatus2506 (Jan 1, 2010)

I killed my buck Oct. 1 about 1.5 hours before dark. Shot him at about 8 feet from the bottom of the tree with a Montec/Flatline combo. Deer ran about 60-70 yards and was down for the count. He had 13 scorable points and green scored 151 5/8 and was my best buck to date. The 9 pointer in the pic was killed the same evening and scored right at the 130" mark. We were hunting with EliteSportsmen Outfitters, an outstanding operation and class act group of people.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Off all next week due to friend coming to hunt. Usually a good week but with this 80 degree temps I'm saying going to be tough hunting.

Seeing scraps and rubs but betting those are getting done during night time. I'm not getting bucks on camera except at night. 

Maybe pop a few does! Please let November have plenty of cooler weather.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

cleatus2506 said:


> I killed my buck Oct. 1 about 1.5 hours before dark. Shot him at about 8 feet from the bottom of the tree with a Montec/Flatline combo. Deer ran about 60-70 yards and was down for the count. He had 13 scorable points and green scored 151 5/8 and was my best buck to date. The 9 pointer in the pic was killed the same evening and scored right at the 130" mark. We were hunting with EliteSportsmen Outfitters, an outstanding operation and class act group of people.



Congrats on some fine bucks.
DB


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

cleatus2506 said:


> I killed my buck Oct. 1 about 1.5 hours before dark. Shot him at about 8 feet from the bottom of the tree with a Montec/Flatline combo. Deer ran about 60-70 yards and was down for the count. He had 13 scorable points and green scored 151 5/8 and was my best buck to date. The 9 pointer in the pic was killed the same evening and scored right at the 130" mark. We were hunting with EliteSportsmen Outfitters, an outstanding operation and class act group of people.


Did you re-paint and put new camo on for pics the next morning?


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

jbsoonerfan said:


> Did you re-paint and put new camo on for pics the next morning?


Ha ha ha. Good observance.

I made it out this evening and was fortunate enough to tag a pretty nice buck on some public ground. I plan to take a few pics in the morning wen it is light. Until then, he hangs and chills. Movement the past two evenings has been pretty early. I shot him at 6:15


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

fishfurlife said:


> Ha ha ha. Good observance.
> 
> I made it out this evening and was fortunate enough to tag a pretty nice buck on some public ground. I plan to take a few pics in the morning wen it is light. Until then, he hangs and chills. Movement the past two evenings has been pretty early. I shot him at 6:15


I wasn't trying to be a smart alec. I normally hunt evenings and I have always thought about what I would do if I killed on and didn't find it till after dark.


----------



## cleatus2506 (Jan 1, 2010)

If you read the post, I shot and recovered the deer bout an hour and a half before dark and the daylight pics were at the sight of the recovery. The pic with the 9 pointer was later that same evening back at the lodge and I had taken off the scentlok jacket and was just wearing the t-shirt that I had on under the scentlok jacket.


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

Here is my latest "please come by my stand while its daylight" buck. He is walking by an old feeder the hogs destroyed last year.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Just shot a coyote


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Felt really good to be able to tip this one over right before muzzy season. Was tough to get some good pictures with hunters buzzing up and down the road this morning.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

That's a nice one bud


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice buck


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

Went out this morning and saw some does, no bucks yet, but starting to find some rubs and scrapes


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bigracklover said:


> Just shot a coyote


Nice little trophy. Kill them all, you just5 saved allot of fawns.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

fishfurlife said:


> Felt really good to be able to tip this one over right before muzzy season. Was tough to get some good pictures with hunters buzzing up and down the road this morning.


Nice public land buck. Congrats.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Had quite a few does this morning and one eight pointer hanging around pestering them. There getting it on there mind.
DB


----------



## tslabaugh (May 29, 2011)

Didn't see squat!


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Nice little trophy. Kill them all, you just5 saved allot of fawns.
> DB


Thanks, they're thick as thieves out here.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Well I was in the hospital welcoming a new boy, so thanks for the updates. I sure hate I missed the first frost of the year hunt, I imagine I would have finally seen some horns, but sounds like it wasn't too crazy out there. Bout time to get back after it  Come on rut 2011!


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Got chased out of my stand this evening by all the lightning got out of there just before it started pouring...


----------



## tslabaugh (May 29, 2011)

Congrats on the kiddo, tailchaser!

Yeah, I am ready for a little prerut action to start showing in my area. I guess I am gonna have to hunker down in the Oaks or find a waterhole.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Question. I know you can't take a mulie doe during gun season, but can you right now during ML season?


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

I am reading the regs right now and they say "no mulie does during youth deer gun, deer gun and holiday antlerless" so you are fine during muzzel loader.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

GoDoe said:


> I am reading the regs right now and they say "no mulie does during youth deer gun, deer gun and holiday antlerless" so you are fine during muzzel loader.


Sweet thanks alot


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Decent movement this weekend in the NW. Saw some young bucks trailing does. Older bucks showing up on camera real close to daylight hours. Next weekend ought to be pretty good


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Had two does and a button bed down at thirty yards this morning about 9:30. There wasn't a lot going on and I didn't find any rubs or scrapes. Had a buddy shoot a nice eight this morning


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

I did not carry a muzzleloader this weekend... first time in over 25 years. I hunted with my bow Friday morning, passed on a young buck. Took a mature doe Friday evening. Slept in late with the wife at camp Saturday morning. After working around camp all day, we decided to go sit Saturday evening at the last minute. Hadn't showered, etc. but she was able to take a juicy yearling anyway at 20 yds... heart shot. Deer was down in 12 sec.

Here's a link to the video.

http://www.facebook.com/stevelesterokla/posts/126404104133071?notif_t=share_comment


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Might have put the wrong link in post above.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1585158284179


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Back out east of Norman for me this afternoon and saw nothing. Too nice of a day I guess.


----------



## davs2601 (Feb 6, 2008)

Same here. Out at Thunderbird from sunup till 1pm. Nothin but tree rats. Great foggy morning


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Saw 5 doe tonight moving around about 6:00pm


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Payne: Deer def. Out and about this morning. I'm at work unfortunatly, but so far this morning I've seen 13 does, 3 younger bucks, and 1 decent 8 that is prolly 3.5 yrs old. None of them appeared to be chasing or nothing. Just like they forgot what the sun was and are late to bed, lol.
Hope Yall in a tree getting the same kinda action.


----------



## greg31 (Jul 14, 2010)

My baby girl scores!! This buck and another big buck came out at 6:40 last night and she let the air out of this one. Proud dad. She is 13yrs old and this was her first deer to shoot sitting by herself and only the second time she has sat alone. The bucks are starting to move. This buck made a scrape 40 yards from her before she took him.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

greg31 said:


> My baby girl scores!! This buck and another big buck came out at 6:40 last night and she let the air out of this one. Proud dad. She is 13yrs old and this was her first deer to shoot sitting by herself and only the second time she has sat alone. The bucks are starting to move. This buck made a scrape 40 yards from her before she took him.
> View attachment 1191891


Super AWESOME, Greg. That girl took a really nice buck. Tell her that we are proud!!!


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

congrats to your daughter, great deer.


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

greg31 said:


> My baby girl scores!! This buck and another big buck came out at 6:40 last night and she let the air out of this one. Proud dad. She is 13yrs old and this was her first deer to shoot sitting by herself and only the second time she has sat alone. The bucks are starting to move. This buck made a scrape 40 yards from her before she took him.
> View attachment 1191891


That is Awesome!!

Deer movement was slow over the weekend here in Western OK over the weekend.....we need some weather to move in and get things going.


----------



## mr_evans2u (Feb 27, 2007)

greg31 said:


> My baby girl scores!! This buck and another big buck came out at 6:40 last night and she let the air out of this one. Proud dad. She is 13yrs old and this was her first deer to shoot sitting by herself and only the second time she has sat alone. The bucks are starting to move. This buck made a scrape 40 yards from her before she took him.
> View attachment 1191891


Very nice! It's good to see someone seeing deer.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

nice buck greg31, congrat to you and your daughter.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Awesome Greg!! congrats to your daughter!


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Congrats. Your daughter's deer makes me look like a "little girl hunter". Bow or Muzzle loader? What part of the state?


----------



## Ranger Danger (Jan 7, 2011)

MidFlight said:


> That is Awesome!!
> 
> Deer movement was slow over the weekend here in Western OK over the weekend.....we need some weather to move in and get things going.


Just wait two more days. If the winds die down Wednesday then Thursday should be pretty good.


----------



## Dirty45 (Oct 11, 2010)

No luck this weekend as far as deer go...but I did connect on something! Deer movement slow up on the KS border (fog sucked), but the turkey were out in full force. Almost had a chance at a large hen, but cows spooked her off.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Weekend sucked here, too. Sat in the stand from 5:00am until about noon on Saturday morning, and never saw a thing. Didnt get to go out yesterday, but one of the guys I hunt with did go in the evening and took a fairly nice little 6 point. Now it's MY turn, daggummit!!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

well DirtyD, I got a hold of your bad fortune this weekend. As you all know i bowhunt through the muzzleloader season, well i pulled my alphamax32 back saturday evening as i got into the stand and once i saw everything was A-okay i let it down in which my string fell off the cam... igot in to a big hurry to let off of it and tweeked my arm just a tad bit and the string slid off. WEEK END was ruined for me. Well I hope it doesn't set me back to long. Gotta get around and make my way to archery shop now. Nice pix by all fortunate hunters tis week. will post a pic of sons Arkansas public land buck when he gets home tonight.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Slow weekend, hunted up around arnett. Saw deer every morning, but nothing at night. Saw a ton of coyotes, took one last night with ML. Don't have any pics, cuz he showed up right at last light, and didn't have a flash camera. May take a weekend off after gun season and do some varmit hunting.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

Buckhavoc said:


> well DirtyD, I got a hold of your bad fortune this weekend. As you all know i bowhunt through the muzzleloader season, well i pulled my alphamax32 back saturday evening as i got into the stand and once i saw everything was A-okay i let it down in which my string fell off the cam... igot in to a big hurry to let off of it and tweeked my arm just a tad bit and the string slid off. WEEK END was ruined for me. Well I hope it doesn't set me back to long. Gotta get around and make my way to archery shop now. Nice pix by all fortunate hunters tis week. will post a pic of sons Arkansas public land buck when he gets home tonight.


OH NO! Man i'm sorry my luck went to you. Everyone else drink a glass ofwater upside down, say ''hail drew'' five times, and spin around three times and it wont happen to you. 

Bucks this weekend were staying put eating in their ranges. Jumped a hoss while I was riding a four wheeler. Saw one rub on my way out of town yesterday so I hope the deer start to wonder around looking for some ladies this weekend.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

*My son and I with his Arkansas Public Land buck!*

That ole Hoyt Havoc has struck bone again!


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

took 1 out yesterday morning


----------



## greg31 (Jul 14, 2010)

She killed it with a muzzle loader. SE Oklahoma near Boswell.


----------



## Koby (Feb 20, 2011)

Long time lurker here, very few posts. Hunt Love Co. Haven't sat much this year, watched a bruiser push a few does last Thursday night but nothing crazy. Friday morning I stuck a cull buck at 7:30 am. Saw a mature doe followed by a mature buck at first light leaving the oaks and headed to bed. Dow and yearlings were feeding in a pecan grove until my old man came around the corner to pick me/deer up at 8:30 am.

First deer with a bow in 9 years!


----------



## Justin Wyrick (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice buck cattrapper


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

thank you justin


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Congratulations to your son, havoc... Nice buck. 

Cattrapper, awesome buck!!!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Koby, Love county is a great area, hunted that area when I was teaching and coaching at thackerville. Shot a nice 10 pt that grossed 151 about 5 yrs ago down there with a coaching buddy out at Turner. I love Love County, fishing in the summer toms in the spring and wild hogs and big bucks in the fall. Think I might have to move back toward that area!!! Welcome to Archery talk.... The facebook for hunters!


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

It's nice that everyone is keeping us posted with the deer movement in their area!


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

Tke_bowhunter said:


> Slow weekend, hunted up around arnett. Saw deer every morning, but nothing at night. Saw a ton of coyotes, took one last night with ML. Don't have any pics, cuz he showed up right at last light, and didn't have a flash camera. May take a weekend off after gun season and do some varmit hunting.


Coyote's are thick as theives this year....they are everywhere, I will be putting my 220 swift to work when the deer hunting winds down.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

These pics were taken today under one tree on a 5 acre parcel in SE OKC. All these acorns have fallen in 1 week. Maybe this is why the deer aren't moving too much. They don't have to. Find a tree dropping and set up there. My corn feeder is not even being hit lately.


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

Took my daughter out for her first time on Saturday. Hunting in a blind that doesnt offer any bow shots so took the muzzleloader. Ended up taking a nice doe.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

good job spcfoor!

I may drag my 6 yr old along for an evening hunt this weekend. It's still pretty tough with him...he has the attention span of a lab puppy!


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks t. She is seven good thing we got her early. Only in the blind an hour. Her ties were getting cold but other than that she was good.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

spcfoor, great job man, love the smile on both faces. there isnt anything like that man.!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Heard lots of primitive shots tonight. Quest visiting with me shot a big doe. Not seeing allot of daytime activity with bucks in the hot weather. Hopefully the next few days of cool will help.
DB


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Looking forward to getting out this evening and tomorrow. Hoping this weather change gets them back up and moving.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Thursday the weather is supposed to get good down here in the Southeast corner. Daytime highs in the 60's with chance of drizzles.

Still planning on taking my vacation November 11th thru 21st, but I sure would like to see some more activity before I make it official.


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

thanks


yokelokie said:


> Congratulations to your son, havoc... Nice buck.
> 
> Cattrapper, awesome buck!!!


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

I will give y'all a report this evening.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Well, I'm glad I didn't waste a vacation day today.

Since Wednesday AM of last week, I've seen one doe. I'm hunting new ground that has not been pressured. I can't believe nothing moved for me this morning. But it turned off like a light switch for me. Prior to last Wed. I was seeing bucks regularly on two farms and does regularly on another. Oh well, I'm still on stand.....planning to stay til about 2, sneak out and cover a little work and then slip back in right before dark.

I'm more ready for the rut than the 1.5 yr old bucks are!


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

just getting settled in, in the mood to kill today....


----------



## arkieblackice (Jan 2, 2011)

This is the one I am going after this weekend. It is on my son's place. I think he would look good on my wall


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

First time out in a week. Saw a group of does, 4 or 5. Going to a field with feeder. Nothing chasing them around. I also watch several doe groups out the window in the evening and haven't seen anything harassing them.

Little bucks should be on the move though, with the occasional big buck. Only about a week till chase phase starts, should be seeking hard this weekend. Trail cam photo's should be getting good, will be interesting to see what all came by.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I got skunked again tonight........this is getting ridiculous and discouraging. I'm going back to public land until the rut.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Nothing tonight.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Ton of movement today...creek county


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

A nice buck showed up on camera tonight at 8:30. It's the first pic I've got of this particular buck, means the big ones are beginning to move outside of their home area. :thumbs_up


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Why is it the best days to hunt are the days I must be at work!!!???? Would Love for a front to move in on a Weekend Sometime before Rifle season!!!!Hopefully they will still be moving tomorrow night and Saturday! 

Has anyone seen the buck harvested around the Crowder area? Saw a pic of it yesterday, and was pretty impressed.


----------



## tslabaugh (May 29, 2011)

I took off today to go hang a couple stands on some new spots I have found...wake up and pouring down rain! I guess I'm gonna get wet!


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Unreal buck killed around James Collins. This pic was sent to me.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

He scored 179"


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Yep that is the one!! Where is james Collins?


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

between krebbs and quinton


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

Still very little daytime movement north of tulsa by the border. Lots of bucks on film between 8 and 2 in the morning though still in their groups.


----------



## ASeriousHunter (Mar 16, 2007)

Took off and hunted all day yesterday. Saw no movement in the morning and little at dark. Saw some does and fawns at dark with no fellas.


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

Daytime movement is still slow in Western OK....this cold front should be the ticket to get things going. I am starting to see new bucks and mature bucks show up on my cameras in the last few days.......should get better by the day.


----------



## okdeerslayer (Jun 14, 2010)

been out of the woods for the last couple days having otherthings to do but ill be back at it in the morning an all weekend seeing a few small buck tailing on cams not any big bucks showing yet


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

need some advice, is it too early to make a moc scrape? And if so when should I? I'm in SE OK.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Nope, go for it.


----------



## davs2601 (Feb 6, 2008)

I sat last night out at Thunderbird. No movement noted, but a dog was coming up the trail when i got there. I should have went to another area, but it was a nice cool day outdoors and i loved it anyway


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Skunked this morning in Caddo County! I sat in a blind on our food plot (too big of a sissy to really sit in the rain) and saw nothing.

It sures seems like this afternoon is "the time" to be there when this rain breaks and it starts to clear up. I can't hunt this eve but I'll be back on stand tomorrow all day and then for a while Saturday morning........before taking the kids trick-or-treating Sat night and the ol' church house on Sunday. I've got a business trip next week for 4-5 days. So, I'll be rested (for deer hunting) and primed for some rut activity to kick in. 

I'm really expecting the scrapes to get hot between the 8th-12th and then the real chasing to be best from about then til the 18-19th........hope I get mine before the rifle season kicks in. I heard a couple of disheartening muzzleloader shots come out of his core area last night right at dark!


----------



## Porkrind (Jun 1, 2010)

Yep I heard shots @ 8:30 lastnight not to far from my place. I was pretty upset.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Saw about 10 deer this morning. Rain broke pretty early here. One 6 point, mostly feeding, watched him for an hour at 30 yards eating acorns, right alongside some does. He did go over and rub some bushes for about 5 minutes.

Those are about the only trees around, 5-6 big post-oaks out in a field, that have edible acorns, so the deer are flocking to 'em.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Still raining here in the PV area... supposed to camp out all weekend on our lease down by Millcreek... seriously hoping we can GET IN there as wet as it is right now. Might have to "piss ant" everything in on foot!!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

The object of my obsession!!!!!!!!!!!









This buck is going to cost me my job........but there is one more roaming around here that I would end my season over too....maybe two more actually.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

I will be in the stand about 4:30 this afternoon.....Hope they are on their feet and moving by then.


----------



## dalejbrass (Oct 24, 2003)

Thought this morning was going to be spectacular!! Well, had a doe and a fawn and that was it. Very little deer on their feet in my neck of the woods. Made a big loop around the ranch on the way back to the lodge.....jumped several does, but no big horned deer. It's got to get better SOON!!??!!


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

tmorelli said:


> The object of my obsession!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! Good luck with him!


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

dalejbrass said:


> Thought this morning was going to be spectacular!! Well, had a doe and a fawn and that was it. Very little deer on their feet in my neck of the woods. Made a big loop around the ranch on the way back to the lodge.....jumped several does, but no big horned deer.* It's got to get better SOON!!??!!*


you'd think so!


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

That's a REAL nice buck Morelli


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Just sent a AT member back to Texas. Rain cut are hunt short. He had a good time, I only lost him once off the back of fourwheeler LOL Shot two does. Saw lots of deer.
Bucks are getting it on there mind. Have not seen a chase scene. Lot of butt sniffing. Seeing the fighting activity on trail cameras.

Buddy did get an interesting picture, he shot a doe right in front of camera, you can see him in the treestand. Now two pictures but one you can see a big push in the fur where he shot her. Both of us agree that got to be the broadhead. Sure wish it would have cut through and wouldnt that be interesting. We had a great time and he went home with plenty of venison and some Okie Jerky. Its all about having fun.

One thing for sure he doesnt stink as much as me. Put him in stand I was getting busted and with his scentloc he saw lots of deer.
I just cant wear mine until it gets colder. Stuff works.
DB


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Here is the other one that I don't think I can pass on......










You can't tell very good from this pic but he's crab-claw'd on both sides so he's a main-frame 10 with at least two scoreable kickers. You can see one in the pic.

PS- DB, I want to see those pics.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

man tmorelli, those are complete studs!


----------



## Porkrind (Jun 1, 2010)

Finally seen a young buck chasing tonight. Getting excited for the days to come


----------



## jglynn (Jul 24, 2009)

tonite was awesome at my stand. saw 15. 2 bucks. one small and one about 125 inch 8 point with a 4 inch sticker off his brow tine. had him at 20 yards for about 10 minutes. let him live another day/year. just not the one i have pictured in my head. cant wait til the morning!!!


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Sat 2.5 hours in the rain and saw 2 does. Will be back at it tomorrow evening.


----------



## jblackburn (Aug 5, 2011)

Well, I should have taken the bow tonight, not the muzzleloader! I finally saw a good buck, if I was in my climber with my bow I would have had a 15 yard shot. But I took the gun and sat in the blind across the field and MISSED him at 120! I scoured for blood, but nothing. I'm glad I missed and did not wound him. Hopefully he will come back and you can bet I will have the bow and be in the climber!


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Sitting with my bow this evening. Much anticipation.

Taking Dad with the smoke pole tomorrow. Will film. Looking forward to some "Dad time."


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

tmorelli, those are some fine bucks, and maybe worth losing the job over...lol. Good luck with both of them when you take them down. sure hate that for you jblackburn, hope you get another crack at him. Taking my mother on her first ever bow hunt tonight. Bought her a crossbow and at 57 she is very pumped about it. i am hoping for good luck tonight for her.

good luck, yokie!


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

ttt. i drew a blank this morning . conditions were good though. it happens. lets get some updates


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Buddy just text me and ask if Im hunting tonight and said he got four does under him at 3:45pm this evening. 

Off three days starting tommorrow. Hunting should be prime.
DB


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Feels great here in Sapulpa/kellyville...seen little six chasing around a Doe @ 11am.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Leery about using my grunt tube...any suggestions?


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Timber Hawk said:


> Unreal buck killed around James Collins. This pic was sent to me.


This was a stud of a buck and even bigger in person 16" g2s and he said it wasnt the big one


----------



## jglynn (Jul 24, 2009)

hstubblefield said:


> This was a stud of a buck and even bigger in person 16" g2s and he said it wasnt the big one


im sure you have seen pics of the big one havent you?? 2 words........ oh my freaking goodness!!!!!


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Deer moving this evening, went ahead and decided to put some meat in the freezer. I usually try not to shoot any does after Halloween till about the first of December just to make sure there isn't a big boy somewhere around watching them. Haven't killed one yet this year, so it was time.










Entry wound










Exit wound


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Good job jb!


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Saw 3 bucks tonight two of them were still running together. My wife is really mad at me right now cause I was hunting with her tonight and made her pass what we call the double main beam buck. He is only a 2year old and is gonna be a giant hopefully she will get over it and get a bigger one but the bucks at least were on their feet tonight...Good luck to yall...


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Timber Hawk said:


> Good job jb!


Thank you Sir...


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Congrats JB. 

Headed out this morning with the smokepole. Wind really messed me up last night...enough to make me wanna put the bow up for one hunt.....will probably regret it but going into a new setup that I wouldn't take a bow in anyway.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Well done, jb. What bow is that?


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

teamorion22 said:


> ttt. i drew a blank this morning . conditions were good though. it happens. lets get some updates


x2, perfect morning yesterday, I was over a plot with a timed feeder, I watch deer out there all the time. Didn't see a thing. Couldn't believe it. There were some out there in the evening though.

Decided I'm going to just still hunt around a bit this morning, see if there are any breeding parties. Might have better luck this time of year, all the movement could be concentrated around the 1 hot doe. Plus I'm about to go to MO for a week and a half so if I spook a few it should be alright.


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Kill this doe about 8:30 this morning. Saw her tip over. Field dressed her. Now back in the blind.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

great job jb and fx, that backstrap will be fine eating. I gt winded by deer last night and its totally crazy. been winded more this year than ever. So i stayed home this morning and hung clothes out on the line and started a small fire in my charcoal grill. Gonna try smoking them and head out tonight! What a great morning too! Don't ya just love Oklahoma fall weather.


----------



## SIG44 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Bucks Movin*

I was out yesterday morning on stand at 0500 in Osage Co, 6 miles west of Turley. By 0815 I had seen 6 does. They were definitely cautious, and aware of their surroundings. The past 2 years, on the same last friday in October I've seen a buck cruising after 0900. Yesterday would be no different apparently. I decided to get out of the stand at 0905 and slowly walked a trail back toward my fourwheeler. I saw a scrape on the ground that I hadnt seen on the way in about 60 yards from my stand. I stopped to analize it for a minute, it was fresh. I thought I'd stand there a moment and just look for a minute for movement. Not 20 seconds later, I heard something coming from my left to my right. I saw horns moving through the brush at 30 yards and closing. I took a knee right in the middle of the trail. he kept coming and broke the treeline. I had the draw on him at 15 yards expecting him to to continue perpendicular to me giving me a perfect broadside shot. Instead he turned to face me. I fixed my top pin center mass of his chest. He paused when he saw that something in his path didnt look right, but it was too late for him, before he realized he was in trouble my arrow was on target and closing. I hit him low in the neck passing inbetween the ribcage, my 125gr Grizztrick sliced his jugular on the way in, and burried itself deep into his vitals. The blood trail looked like a scene from a Terrentino film. He piled up 45 yards away. He's a tight basketed 10 point. I'm having trouble getting pics up, I'm going to try to upload them again. I took that shot at 0918 yesterday. When I dropped him off at Mike's Deer Barn in Ramona at 1230, the guy that checked him said "I guess the bucks are moving this morning" as he raised the garage door to his processing shop to reveal 6 other bucks taken in the area that morning. He had a big 12pt and a big 9pt laying there. 

Be on the lookout they're cruising, at least in the NE part of the state. Good luck guys...and gals!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Had does under me all morning. One spike came grunting through. Stayed in stand tell eleven when the doe left.

Dead calm. Im wore out from sitting perfectly still.

DB


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Man, I made a big round this morning and didn't even see a scrape. Well, there were several doe in the field with no bucks around. Not seeing many bucks this year....yet...


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

robbcayman said:


> Well done, jb. What bow is that?


Thanks, it is a Bowtech D340


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

My buddy saw a decent buck chasing a doe. Wife saw a forky trailing a doe. I didn't see anything.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

I was able to shoot a doe last night with the bow amidst a bunch of public muzzy hunters. She was the only deer I saw on the evening. 

While I was dressing her, there were a couple bucks nearby that were flat out trying to kick each others rear. They went at it for nearly 4 minutes. It sounded like the place was going to fall down from all the commotion they were making. It was dark so I never saw them to size them up. This was in the NW part of the state. It made me excited for the weeks to come.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Great story sig congrats!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Sig nice story. Got a pic to go with being in the right spot at the right time. I'm in the stand right now. So far 2 ***** and tht is it!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Sig nice story. Got a pic to go with being in the right spot at the right time. I'm in the stand right now. So far 2 ***** and tht is it!


----------



## longbeard2212 (Nov 23, 2009)

10-22-11 Shot a 130lb 8pt after he rubbed a Tee post for about 3 solid mintues, really worked it over.
10-29-11 Took my nephew hunting, saw a 4pt, and several doe w fawn sightings.


----------



## tslabaugh (May 29, 2011)

Was in the stand this morning, NE Caddo county... had about 6 does come walking through about 8:30. I was getting ready to draw on one and they all trotted off. I was fairly confident that I didn't get busted and I was right. A little 4-5 point, 2 year old buck came stumbling through. He hung out under my stand for awhile and left. After awhile I let out a few young buck grunts and he comes trotting back in looking for a fight. I picked on him a bit with some more grunts, he demolished a little sappling tree and went on his way. Got out of the stand at noon.

I haven't seen a nice looking buck since 4th of July weekend, I feel myself getting into the "lull". I'm ready for some intense pre-rut and rut action!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Friend talked me into taking the blackpowder rifle this morning and I had my first doe in bow range. Wind has been swirling lately, so we hunted a thinned out plantation.

Saw three deer all morning, including the doe. All within 60 yards.

Going back in the morning and taking the bow.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

2 of us hunted Tribbey area, central OK, last night til dark and again this morning. Nice food plots and only one doe spotted between the 2 of us and she wasn't in the food plot. Saw her this morning, I supposed headed back to bed, at 8:45am.

Got a report from a buddy down by Chickasha he was watching a nice buck in the woods and everytime a doe would come onto the wheat pasture the buck would come out and run her aroud for a minute and then back into the woods.

We will see on Sunday.................


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Buddy on my lease shot this one tonight. Look where he missed it last week.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Very nice, you guys obviously do a nice job of managing that lease.


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

I got my biggest buck to date on friday evening with the muzzleloader. He's a 10 point and weighed 205 field dressed. Killed him on my families land in Porter.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Slick16 said:


> I got my biggest buck to date on friday evening with the muzzleloader. He's a 10 point and weighed 205 field dressed. Killed him on my families land in Porter.
> 
> View attachment 1196067
> View attachment 1196068
> ...


Really nice bucks especially from around Porter area. Congrats.
DB


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

both those bucks are studs!! good job


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Congrats on the bucks guys!

Went this morning and saw only one 3 point. Put my buddy in my honey hole and he saw 5. Got a shot at an 8 point but missed. 

Headed back out tonight.


----------



## longbeard2212 (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is the buck I got 0n 10-22-11, 8pt, 130lbs


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

longbeard2212 said:


> View attachment 1196382
> 
> Here is the buck I got 0n 10-22-11, 8pt, 130lbs


Very nice! Congrats!

Looks like someone else is proud too! That's great!


----------



## gnoble12 (Sep 29, 2011)

It's been an interesting weekend for me...I got a chance to come home to hunt this weekend and on my way home from Stillwater last night, my bowstring somehow snapped in half inside my bow case. I wax the string every time I shoot so I have no clue how that happened. I was so frustrated but thank goodness my neighbor has a crossbow that he's letting me borrow; so the weekend isn't completely wasted. Anyways, when I was walking to the stand this afternoon I saw two huge scrapes that looked to be very fresh and the tracks in it are definitely from a big buck. Hoping he shows up this evening!


----------



## OStateDrenalin89 (Sep 23, 2009)

The deer were moving very good on the 28th of October. I've been hunting hard with a bow all season and have not put one down yet. I was happy to take out the smoke pole and it paid dividends. Sitting in my favorite rifle spot right at light I had doe's working the creek beneath me and soon after some smaller bucks showed up this guy tears through and chase doe's. I swear he beat the piss out of every tree near him coming in. It was neat and there was not enough light to really judge him. 30 minutes go by before he pushes the doe's back my direction only to get a running glance of him in the scope. I knew he was mature, and possibly a shooter. 10 more minutes past since last sighting and he's there working his way back up the creek towards me. Quick and easy shot, clean kill. He's my first deer with a muzzleloader. Dressed 183 lbs, green grossed 143-1/4", 4.5 year old but taxidermist says 5.5 judging by the teeth/jaw. BACK to the bow now and looking forward to filling the remainder of my tags this Fall.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Grant county... Saw 5 different young bucks and 9 does this morning. Little ones are sure wanting the does to cooperate. We're a week away from real good activity, IMO, least I hope so cuz that's what week I have off.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Not seeing alot of buck activity. Lots and lots of does. Shot one tonight. Sit nine hours in the stand today and was ready to kill something. Donate this one to needy family.

Check out the cut these Slick Tricks did, WOW! New blades are scarry sharp.


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Had a really good buck come out tonight finally after a week of trying to get my wife a deer. She puts the muzzleloader on the shooting sticks says shes got him I stop him with a grunt and she shoots and all I hear is a click (I about threw up) thought we had forgot to put a primer in at first but then remembered I put one in it myself. Ended up being a dud primer apparently and I am still sick for her about it. It would have been the best buck either of us have ever taken I told her that is why they call it hunting thats all I could think to say. He is still there and was not spooked too bad so hopefully I will get a chance at him with a bow or he will stick around for her during rifle season...Good luck guys


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

good going you guys. I havent been able to connect yet but my dad and my daughter have, me and the boy are still looking for our first this year.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

man ostatedrenlin that's a stud for sure. very nice. 
db those holes the tricks did are better than any holes i've seen an arrow make. very nice


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

teamorion22 said:


> man ostatedrenlin that's a stud for sure. very nice.
> db those holes the tricks did are better than any holes i've seen an arrow make. very nice


I started using them when I took this youth and saw his holes with a 40lb bow and 85grn head. Bad shot in neck and blood every where and deer dropped in it tracks. Been using them for three years now.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, STILL havent got that elusive first deer of the season yet, BUT... I did get my Thanksgiving turkey! 29.7lbs, nice Tom. Went to take a picture, and my cell phone battery was dead. Gotta get one of those solar chargers for these weekends at deer camp.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice bucks guys!


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Great job guys! Glad they are starting to move more.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Bet she didn't go far, JBsooner. Great shot!!! Congratulations on the meat. I'm gunnin' for a couple yearling does myself.


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

Good bucks are droping...way to go guys!

Last Thursday & Friday activity picked up with the cold snap we had...saw small bucks crusing and a few better bucks checking does...come saturday it was like someone hit a switch and it got very slow all weekend for me....not much movement period.

Another week and some cool weather should kick things into overdrive....I hope.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice Job Hunters, like to see your success pics. I don't know why but my good bucks on camera that i was getting in early October are nonexistant now. Not even getting good pix at night. idk!!!


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Buckhavoc said:


> Nice Job Hunters, like to see your success pics. I don't know why but my good bucks on camera that i was getting in early October are nonexistant now. Not even getting good pix at night. idk!!!


You are not alone. They are crusing and checking all the doe groups now so who knows where they will be but new ones should move in.


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Got one Sunday morning.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats to everyone who has been getting some deer. I saw 32 deer Saturday morning from 7-10. Not one decent buck out of the bunch. I did however get a good picture of one and found a rub line 20 yards back from where this shot was taken. I moved a camera on the rub line but dont quite know what to do. Never really hunted a line before. 

Wont be able to get out for 2 weeks, and it's going to be a long two weeks.


----------



## corbinlee (Mar 7, 2008)

My dad and I doubled on Friday with our MZ, I shot mine the one on the left at about 2:20 and dad shot his about 6:30.

We thought the weekend was going to be great for deer movement but for some reason they were not moving much at all.

SE corner of the state (choctaw county)


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Haven't seen didley. I've seen more cows under my stand this year thAn deer


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

I've seen no buck movement. A few scraps and rubs but that's it. Maybe something will happen by this weekend.


----------



## monsterbuck2006 (Jul 29, 2007)

Seen some decent bucks on the trail cameras. Finally have a new scrape under one stand. Sat till 1035 this morning north of Luther but nothing moving around me. Got to hate it when the deer tracks are over the foot prints you leave walking in. At least they are moving.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Started seeing small buck movement last weekend in the morning...then nothing this weekend in the a.m. watched a 4point and 6 point spar for a minute or so on Friday evening...all my does disappeared!


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

DirtyD said:


> Congrats to everyone who has been getting some deer. I saw 32 deer Saturday morning from 7-10. Not one decent buck out of the bunch. I did however get a good picture of one and found a rub line 20 yards back from where this shot was taken. I moved a camera on the rub line but dont quite know what to do. Never really hunted a line before.
> 
> Wont be able to get out for 2 weeks, and it's going to be a long two weeks.
> 
> View attachment 1196892


How did you see 32 deer in three hours?


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

Timber Hawk said:


> How did you see 32 deer in three hours?


Sat for two hours and saw 14 different does (one little buck), and became light headed because i didnt eat breakfast and not much the night before. Stupid me also forgot any food to pack that morning. I jumped on my 4 wheeler and took a stroll back to the cabin. Along the way I saw deer after deer after deer. When I grabbed food I then decided to take a stroll around the east property line. At one point 9 does crossed in front of me at about 60 yards. I was shocked.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Good going, Capt'n D and Corbin. Nice work.


----------



## PossumKicker (Jun 8, 2009)

Hunted Friday, Saturday, and Sunday in Pittsburg Co. and saw several young bucks harrassing does and one MONSTER traveling with two does and two yearlings. He was at 30 yards but couldn't get a shot throught the brush. Lots of small bucks out cruising in the middle of the day.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Timber Hawk said:


> How did you see 32 deer in three hours?


Finding that a little hard to believe myself... we havent seen 32 deer all SEASON so far!! lol


----------



## dustin862 (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm from northeast Oklahoma and just had to does trot by with a smaller 8 hot on their tails. Couldn't get him to stop but would have liked to look at him better. The rut looks like its in full swing.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

Lowlevlflyer said:


> Finding that a little hard to believe myself... we havent seen 32 deer all SEASON so far!! lol


32 is a lot. I've seen prob a few more in a day after it rains. That number was just high i think because it was 37 degrees out on Saturday.


----------



## chev17 (Sep 6, 2005)

I hunted my lease in Choctaw county on Sunday. Not much activity early shot a doe at 10:30 then set back up in a new spot about 2:30 and saw 15 from 4:30 till dark. 12 does and 3 small bucks. I've been seeing a ton of doe but no good bucks. The young buck are getting aggressive so it will get better soon. Last Wednesday while setting a cam I had a small 8 charge me. He came up to about 10 ft and stopped then stood there snorting and stomping for a couple minutes before walking off. It was a crazy encounter. Lol


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

DirtyD said:


> 32 is a lot. I've seen prob a few more in a day after it rains. That number was just high i think because it was 37 degrees out on Saturday.


Man you must have a high deer density Dirty. I hunt in kansas each year and can see 1/2 a mile each way and at most see 15 to 20 in a sit. And I have hunted that spot for 5 years.


----------



## muzzyguy16 (Jul 28, 2007)

The past weekend ive hunted in washington County and S Kansas just north of washington county. Rubs lines and scrapes are really starting to pop up everywhere. Ive seen small bucks following does and small bucks sparring. Ive also finally seen a shooter from the stand. One more week and its gonna be on and poppin. Im still seeing does with fawns also. As far as the 32 deer in a sit, I saw 27 Saturday as well, wish they property owner would let me take a couple more does.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Timber Hawk said:


> Man you must have a high deer density Dirty. I hunt in kansas each year and can see 1/2 a mile each way and at most see 15 to 20 in a sit. And I have hunted that spot for 5 years.


I hunted near Boswell, OK two years ago. I was hunting over 2,000 acres. The guy had a food plot that I counted 40 + does on. I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen with my own eyes.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

Timber Hawk said:


> Man you must have a high deer density Dirty. I hunt in kansas each year and can see 1/2 a mile each way and at most see 15 to 20 in a sit. And I have hunted that spot for 5 years.


We really need to get with the state and have them let us take out a lot of does. I know we prob need to take out about 30 at least. 

Drew


----------



## okie-buck (Sep 5, 2009)

Killed him in Woods county Saturday evening. Muzzleloader buck. I was hunting a rye patch he came in with another nice one.


----------



## gnoble12 (Sep 29, 2011)

Went out this morning around 7:15 and saw a real nice buck across a field about 300 yds from me. Unfortunately he saw me before I saw him but he didn't act spooked at all. Set up on the field edge and waited about 30 mins and then tried grunting him in with no luck. Also, checked my trail cam and had over 1100 pics in 2 weeks of young bucks and does all during daylight. Several pics of young bucks sparring. One decent 9 pt on there as well.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

High deer counts are out there. I hunt 2 places, outside of Seiling and S of Chickasha, either place it wouldn't be uncommon to see 25 deer in an afternoon sit. Almost always all does. Landowners need to get into the DMAP program thru the state. I have been on spotlight surveys out NW Oklahoma and in less than a hour we would count 50-75 deer and less than 5 bucks. 

In 8 sits here in Central Ok I haven't seen but 3 deer and I shot of of those, a doe.


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

*Son's first deer with a bow*

Nowata County


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Saw a eight pointer this morning. 3yr old score around 115. let it pass. Saw decent buck about 50 yrds trolling. 

Just cant seem to get the bigger bucks moving during daylight. Hope it gets better.

Lots of does but no bucks.
DB


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

I have no problem believing that some hunters see high numbers of deer at times. I hunt private land that has lots of open hay medows and pastures. I see large numbers of deer often... most of them at a distance. One windy morning during rifle season several years ago, my brother and I hunted by pushing deer out of thickets. I stomped the bedding areas and he watched the escape routes. In lest than 2 hours, we flushed over 40 deer... none of them mature bucks. 

Years ago, I hunted public timber land where cover was heavy and pressure was year-round. I have had entire seasons where I only saw 10 or 15 deer total from October through December. Back in those days, if I saw a legal buck he was toast. It's nice to see enough deer now days that I don't feel pressured to shoot every one I have a chance at.

Awesome ML buck, Dirty D. Cool rack.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

Lkyman said:


> Nowata County
> 
> View attachment 1197265


congrats. Looks like the doe had a C section as of late? is there a fawn running around too? jk people.


----------



## ckrich (Oct 14, 2009)

Got my first bow buck last Wednesday. Alfalfa County


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

Nice buck ckrich!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin Wyrick (Jul 13, 2011)

DB I have yet to see a mature buck during daylight. I've seen four different 8pts that are all close to 110-115 but all the pics we are getting of the big boys are at night.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Justin Wyrick said:


> DB I have yet to see a mature buck during daylight. I've seen four different 8pts that are all close to 110-115 but all the pics we are getting of the big boys are at night.
> View attachment 1197465


All the guys on my lease are seeing the same thing. Hot weather not helping any right now as well. Big buys seem to be doing there thing at night. Primitive there wasn't allot shot or seen on my lease. Of course hunting pressure often dictates bucks feeling free to roam during daytime. Deer processor says he about the same as last year though. Im knida of dissgusted right now. I should be seeing more little bucks roaming the woods right now. Usually those little bucks kick it off.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

ckrich said:


> Got my first bow buck last Wednesday. Alfalfa County
> 
> View attachment 1197459


Thats a dandy first buck. Congrats of one of many in the future.
DB


----------



## outback89 (Aug 1, 2010)

http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii240/brian8903/IMG_0457.jpg*

Not with my bow.. But i did hit this buck on the second day of the season..130 gross, he had some pretty good mass and an ole roman nose.. he came out chasing does right at last iight.. Gave me an 80 yard shot with the smoke pole.. Congrats on all the great oklahoma deer.. Hunting should be great in the next two weeks.. We do need some cooler weather though


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

saw alot of deer this past week on our lease. surprisingly more small bucks than does. did see a nice 6 point that was trailing doe, 2 four points and couple of spikes. buddy saw a big eight and 10 but couldnt get a shot. did find numerous scrapes that were made the past few days. was able to harvest a nice doe on friday after the heavy rains wednesday night and thursday morning. think the rut will hit early so planning on hunting hard the week of 14th


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

ckrich said:


> Got my first bow buck last Wednesday. Alfalfa County
> 
> View attachment 1197459


What a STUD!!! You are the man!!!


----------



## BowhunterMason (Sep 10, 2008)

Haven't hunted Oklahoma yet but I'm headed down to McAAP this weekend to hunt Deer Creek. Hopefully the weather in the 60's and 70's won't bug us too much. I'm hoping the mornings with be cool enough for bucks to be checking out rattling.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

Are we currently in the pre-rut stage? And when do you guys think that the rut will start? I'm not to sure if I believe any of the moon phases, but I surely know that the big boys aren't yet out looking for the ladies yet.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

DirtyD said:


> Are we currently in the pre-rut stage? And when do you guys think that the rut will start? I'm not to sure if I believe any of the moon phases, but I surely know that the big boys aren't yet out looking for the ladies yet.


Rutting activity should start anytime. Usually around the tenth it gets going. I look for signs of does running by themselves. Chase scenes. Right now were seeing the rubs and scrapes and bucks showing dominance. I have yet to see a buck chasing yet.
Db


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

DirtyD said:


> Are we currently in the pre-rut stage? And when do you guys think that the rut will start? I'm not to sure if I believe any of the moon phases, but I surely know that the big boys aren't yet out looking for the ladies yet.


Depends on where you hunt. You just have to read "your" woods to know what phase is going on. What I look for is an increase in scrapes coupled with young bucks chasing does, that tends to mean seeking/chasing by the mature bucks is 7-10 days away. Plus, I go off of trail cam pics, when you start getting daytime pics of mature bucks, I know it's on. For where I hunt in the NW, I think next week will be very good for mature buck movement. I have a week's vacation and that's when I plan to take it. They're calling for thunderstorms next week so I'll be watching that closely.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Rutting activity should start anytime. Usually around the tenth it gets going. I look for signs of does running by themselves. Chase scenes. Right now were seeing the rubs and scrapes and bucks showing dominance. I have yet to see a buck chasing yet.
> Db


That sounds about right. I think they schedule gun season to coincide with the Rut. I believe gun season normally starts around the 17th or so. Here in a few weeks I'm going to bust out some calls and horns.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I saw a bachelor group of 7 bucks with the largest being about 130" yesterday in North Central OK.....this tells me we are still a little while out on any real rut activity.

I know lots of guys don't buy the moon stuff but I do based on experience and I'd expect to see the scrapes get active late next week and the primary chasing phase for about 7-8 days after the full moon (peak 12-18th is my prediction). There will be some limited activity after that for a couple days into rifle season but it will be tapering off and the dominant bucks will be hooked up. Those rifles will remind everything of their nocturnal patterns quickly.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

If rifle starts on the 19th for OK then we are at the tail end of the rut. That's going to really suck. I'm down in SE OK and wont be able till hunt until the 18-28th.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

I lived and hunted in SE OK for many years and it seemed the rut started earlier down there so yeah, by the 18th, it'll be tail end of it but there's still a ton of bruisers killed down there each year during the opening weekend of gun.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

DirtyD said:


> If rifle starts on the 19th for OK then we are at the tail end of the rut. That's going to really suck. I'm down in SE OK and wont be able till hunt until the 18-28th.


On a bigger scale, this really helps OK grow bigger deer.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Everyone I talk to down here in SE Oklahoma is saying that they think the rut will be later this year. This was one of the slowest blackpowders in a while. McCurtain County is normally around 1,000 deer at about now, but the last count I heard was in the 600's.

That being said, I go on vacation the 11th and go back to work on the 21st.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

tmorelli said:


> On a bigger scale, this really helps OK grow bigger deer.


Not disagreeing. But we hunt private land and do a good job on not killing the youngins. However, i can see how this really helps the state. Will OK ever do what Texas does and make a spread limit?


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

is it just me, or has he broken off a brow tine already?


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Not the same deer imho


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

defnantly not same deer.


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

I guess I was so busy looking at the broken tine, I didn't pay close enough attention....


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Timber Hawk said:


> Unreal buck killed around James Collins. This pic was sent to me.


What part of James Collins? One of my leases is on the back side bordering JC. We see really big deer every year and most of them are poched by Chesapeke well checkers. I hunted the far SE part for years until the last few years when I had at least one hunter walk under me every day and had stands and cameras stolen. Now I just stay on our private land that borders it. Just wish all the Wilburton locals would stay off of it.


----------



## gnoble12 (Sep 29, 2011)

tagmaster10 said:


> What part of James Collins? One of my leases is on the back side bordering JC. We see really big deer every year and most of them are poched by Chesapeke well checkers. I hunted the far SE part for years until the last few years when I had at least one hunter walk under me every day and had stands and cameras stolen. Now I just stay on our private land that borders it. Just wish all the Wilburton locals would stay off of it.


Are you from the area? I've got family that live in Blocker just NW of Wilburton and some that live near Featherston and Quinton.


----------



## BowhunterMason (Sep 10, 2008)

shootnrelease said:


> is it just me, or has he broken off a brow tine already?


I shot my buck last year the second weekend of the season October 9th and already had a broken tine.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

No, I live in the OKC area. If I lived down there, I would have time to catch the well checker and his friends poaching.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

tagmaster10 said:


> No, I live in the OKC area. If I lived down there, I would have time to catch the well checker and his friends poaching.


I hunt right near Wilburton and there are a ton of poachers and trespassers. We have had to secure our property better due to all the locals. I was hunting a few bowseasons ago and we ran into a local. FYI: I also live in OKC. Anyways, he said why are you using a bow.. and I replied, because it's bow season. He said shoot, I don't follow that, I always use my rifle and so does everyone else. For that matter, he said I don't even follow the seasons. I said are you being serious.. to which he replied of course. I was floored!!!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Tagmaster, I have heard that it is against the law for any of those well checkers to carry firearms in their trucks. Also heard they can lose their job if they are caught by authorities. I dont know about how much of that is true but it would be worth looking into. 

As for big buck movement, i can only hunt on the weekends and they havent produced the temps i would like to have to get the big boys moving. And yet there has seem to be some tremendous bucks killed all over Oklahoma already, yet I havent seen hide or hair of them. Son killed that nice 8pt 2 weeks ago and since then nothing moving. 

Gonna let my place cool down a week and hunt another place, and I hate to do that being the start of the chasing stage!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

robbcayman said:


> I hunt right near Wilburton and there are a ton of poachers and trespassers. We have had to secure our property better due to all the locals. I was hunting a few bowseasons ago and we ran into a local. FYI: I also live in OKC. Anyways, he said why are you using a bow.. and I replied, because it's bow season. He said shoot, I don't follow that, I always use my rifle and so does everyone else. For that matter, he said I don't even follow the seasons. I said are you being serious.. to which he replied of course. I was floored!!!


You know RobyCayman, I just moved back down to this area... southeastern oklahoma, and the poaching here is really really bad. I am sure there are several great deer taken every year around here that don't go reported. Now the buck at James Collins was a legit bow kill, it is posted somewhere on here in this thread. YOu might have game camera pix of it.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

jonshaff said:


> Not the same deer imho


I agree. Look at the differences in the G2 lengths and how the left main beam sweeps up in the night pic but not the day pick. Also, the left G1 is way different. the daytime buck is a better buck I think.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

robbcayman said:


> I hunt right near Wilburton and there are a ton of poachers and trespassers. We have had to secure our property better due to all the locals. I was hunting a few bowseasons ago and we ran into a local. FYI: I also live in OKC. Anyways, he said why are you using a bow.. and I replied, because it's bow season. He said shoot, I don't follow that, I always use my rifle and so does everyone else. For that matter, he said I don't even follow the seasons. I said are you being serious.. to which he replied of course. I was floored!!!


I live in McCurtain Co.(extreme SE corner). The attitude you just described is the "normal and accepted" mindset of this whole part of the state. I start hearing centerfire rifle shots in September. Every single time I go hunting, I hear rifle shots. Two teen boys live on the adjoining property of where I hunt. Their corale fence is lined with basket racks. It makes me sick. The mindset is this... "If I see a buck deer and don't shoot it, the next guy will... so I'm shooting every buck I see." I honestly believe that if everyone went just 2 or 3 years without shooting a buck younger than 3 yr old we would have nice bucks aplenty for everyone. Fraid it's not going to happen.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

yokelokie said:


> I live in McCurtain Co.(extreme SE corner). The attitude you just described is the "normal and accepted" mindset of this whole part of the state. I start hearing centerfire rifle shots in September. Every single time I go hunting, I hear rifle shots. Two teen boys live on the adjoining property of where I hunt. Their corale fence is lined with basket racks. It makes me sick. The mindset is this... "If I see a buck deer and don't shoot it, the next guy will... so I'm shooting every buck I see." I honestly believe that if everyone went just 2 or 3 years without shooting a buck younger than 3 yr old we would have nice bucks aplenty for everyone. Fraid it's not going to happen.


I'm in the extreme SE portion of McCurtain County and I agree.

Part of the problem is that the game laws aren't enforced down here as they should. Game Wardens for this county are asked to spend most of their time in the Northern part of the county. Mainly because there is more public land(Three Rivers WMA) and they are able to write more tickets(income) to people without Land Access Permits and such.

Another strong misconception down here is that a hunter is judged by how many and how big of deer he kills....not by if he takes it legally. I've heard more than once that a certain individual down here is the best hunter that a person knows. When I ask why they say that, their reply has been: "Well, he's such a good hunter, that he sits in his treestand over a scrape and will sit there until two or three in the morning with his spotlight until he kills the buck making it."


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Caddo county doesn't seem to be over run with deer poachers but it sounds like the wardens are equally overloaded or incompetent- I can't tell the difference.

I watched guys sit in the refuge @ ft. Cobb last year for 3 days straight and then on several other occasions last year and absolutely pound the geese. The first day they were blatantly running limits of geese out in a boat and killing more. We called the wardens at least 3 times that season and never even got a returned call or saw them during duck/goose season. He was down there this year harassing a trot liner for leaving his boat docked and unattended though!



Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

ol'okie said:


> I'm in the extreme SE portion of McCurtain County and I agree.
> 
> Part of the problem is that the game laws aren't enforced down here as they should. Game Wardens for this county are asked to spend most of their time in the Northern part of the county. Mainly because there is more public land(Three Rivers WMA) and they are able to write more tickets(income) to people without Land Access Permits and such.
> 
> Another strong misconception down here is that a hunter is judged by how many and how big of deer he kills....not by if he takes it legally. I've heard more than once that a certain individual down here is the best hunter that a person knows. When I ask why they say that, their reply has been: "Well, he's such a good hunter, that he sits in his treestand over a scrape and will sit there until two or three in the morning with his spotlight until he kills the buck making it."


totally freaking backup with everything ol okie and yokelokie is saying. It has made me sick. We have a custodian here that has done the same thing. I got fed up with it last year that I pinned him down and told him just what I thought about it... i don't hear him bragging about it anymore or atleast when I am around. My boss told me he had someone shoot at midnight the other night just about 100yrds from his house. I ask him why he didn't report it and he said he didn't feel like coming home one night after work and finding his house burned down.... he was serious!!


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Buckhavoc said:


> totally freaking backup with everything ol okie and yokelokie is saying. It has made me sick. We have a custodian here that has done the same thing. I got fed up with it last year that I pinned him down and told him just what I thought about it... i don't hear him bragging about it anymore or atleast when I am around. My boss told me he had someone shoot at midnight the other night just about 100yrds from his house. I ask him why he didn't report it and he said he didn't feel like coming home one night after work and finding his house burned down.... he was serious!!


Yes he was serious.

Last fall I got into a discussion with a man who (with his teenaged son) poaches close to 50 deer each year. Get this... He was mad that the laws now allow people to check deer in online. I asked him why he had an opinion about game laws (since he obviously does not obey them). He said that if people could check deer online then they would be dishonest and too many deer would be taken. I am not making this up. He said and I quote, "Wildlife department doesn't keer (yes that's how he said it) about our deer population." I happen to know the man has a master's degree in education. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

I wanted to think it were only a few scummy hunters. However, I have come to realize that guy was not in the minority. Opening day of bowseason this year it sounded like world war 3 on our big mountain/hill. I don't know what to do. I've thought about contacting the game warden, but I was told by a friend that they have 1 person for each county. I'm sorry, but if that's true then that's a joke. There's no way one guy can watch an entire county. I think this may be the reason that people just don't care about game laws. 

Heck, the S.E. part of the state seems to be a culture that promotes itself on not following game laws. If there is no real enforcement then people are going to take advantage of the situation.


----------



## jglynn (Jul 24, 2009)

Buckhavoc said:


> Tagmaster, I have heard that it is against the law for any of those well checkers to carry firearms in their trucks. Also heard they can lose their job if they are caught by authorities. I dont know about how much of that is true but it would be worth looking into.
> 
> As for big buck movement, i can only hunt on the weekends and they havent produced the temps i would like to have to get the big boys moving. And yet there has seem to be some tremendous bucks killed all over Oklahoma already, yet I havent seen hide or hair of them. Son killed that nice 8pt 2 weeks ago and since then nothing moving.
> 
> Gonna let my place cool down a week and hunt another place, and I hate to do that being the start of the chasing stage!



there is no law singling out gas well pumpers. i check wells for one of the biggest companies in the world, and it is against policy to carry a gun, but before i worked here i contracted wells for myself and carried a gun every day. i know of some companies that dont mind either. you just got to obey the law when carrying it.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

I just explored the backside of our property for the first time this fall and there are trails made by a leaf blower and moving debris...about a half miles worth..

...leading up to a down part of our fence and neighboring property


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Sorry to any LEO or anyone else this may offend. But it has been my experience that most Wardens/Officers don't want to deal with things that they deem as too risky. I know of a guy who was turned in for spotlighting, had deer in his possession that he didn't have tags for. However, the GW wouldn't look in to it. But, that same GW will be out at the lake checking everyone for a fishing license and if they left it in the truck, or don't have one, they are getting a ticket. Seems like that is a lot easier to do. Same goes for the Officers who won't sit outside a known Meth house and wait to bust someone making a deal. They would rather hide behind the local tag office and get people going 43-35. Seems like that is a lot easier to do.

BTW, I have never fished without a license, or have I been pulled over in this particular area. I do know of someone who has had both happen to him. He is a good guy with a job and a family that tries his best to do what is right, and there are people all over who break the law knowingly and nothing is ever done to them.

Just imagine if a dozen or so of these poachers were caught in a particular county. Who knows, it may actually curb the problem if the poachers knew someone was out there watching them.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

jbsoonerfan said:


> Just imagine if a dozen or so of these poachers were caught in a particular county. Who knows, it may actually curb the problem if the poachers knew someone was out there watching them.


Earlier this year, before bow season opened up, a guy was caught speeding in Hochatown, OK. The Highway Patrolman was in the middle of giving him a warning when he happened to glance in the back of the truck. In the back, the guy had a 9 point, an 8 point and a spike. The Patrolman called the game warden and through word of mouth, I've heard that he was stuck with over $10,000 in fines. Not sure if that's the case, but if it is, I would hope that would help deter poachers......but it won't. It's just too hard for them to get caught.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

To the last dozen posts, yes our state sucks when it comes to regs and poaching..... Now back to deer up dates. I'm headed to southern Ks and will let you know what I see. If it is hot there it won't be long TIL it is here.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Timber Hawk said:


> To the last dozen posts, yes our state sucks when it comes to regs and poaching..... Now back to deer up dates. I'm headed to southern Ks and will let you know what I see. If it is hot there it won't be long TIL it is here.


Poaching not limited to Oklahoma. Are game wardens are budgeted hard and only have so many resources to catch poachers. One cent sales tax to all merchandise would go a long way to help provide money for wildlife dept.
DB


----------



## toddboy23 (Sep 11, 2008)

Who's gonna be in the stand tomorrow AM? I'm thinking the weather change and wind change should have them up and moving. Starting to get 2.5 year old bucks on cam between 8 and 9 cruising.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

toddboy23 said:


> Who's gonna be in the stand tomorrow AM? I'm thinking the weather change and wind change should have them up and moving. Starting to get 2.5 year old bucks on cam between 8 and 9 cruising.


I wish! Been wanting a NW wind for special stand. Next two weeks I told them to not be looking for me at work very much. Please be cooler mid nov.
DB


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Won't be hunting in the morning but will be sitting in a stand by afternoon.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Stuck in MN for work until tomorrow night......then there will be a southbound silver streak!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

20+ mph winds forecasted for tomorrow evening....was planning on going for an evening hunt. Will have to see what the weather brings.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Poaching not limited to Oklahoma. Are game wardens are budgeted hard and only have so many resources to catch poachers. One cent sales tax to all merchandise would go a long way to help provide money for wildlife dept.
> DB


Oh I know it happens everywhere


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Driving home today at 3 pm I saw a nice buck grazing in the grass with 2 does near him. I hustled home and went to my spot and in the tree by 4:15. Pretty much right after the front came thru and the little bit of rain we got stopped. Nice night to sit in the woods but no deer moving. I did see a pigmy rattler there, about 5" long. I bet he is cold right now.
East of Norman.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> I wish! Been wanting a NW wind for special stand. Next two weeks I told them to not be looking for me at work very much. Please be cooler mid nov.
> DB


I'm jealous that you can tell your work that. Good luck out there, brother. I hope you knock something in the dirt. I'm hoping this colder weather will make some of these nocturnal bucks start moving.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

Let me know if the deer are moving b/c of this weather guys. I'm hyped to see if anyone is doing some slinging of arrows since this front has moved in.


----------



## gnoble12 (Sep 29, 2011)

tagmaster10 said:


> No, I live in the OKC area. If I lived down there, I would have time to catch the well checker and his friends poaching.


I'm from the OKC area too. Unfortunately all the gas wells in the SE part of the state make it too easy for them. I've got an uncle who is a well checker with his own company there and he sees lots of deer but never hunts them, just enjoys seeing all the deer activity. It sucks that the other well checkers give guys like him a bad rap. Too bad they don't have higher morals. But that's true for a lot of people nowadays.

Anyways, on to deer activity. Not gonna be able to hunt this weekend bc I haven't had the chance to get a new bowstring put on, but the hunting should be good this weekend esp. Sunday with a chance of rain that evening. Chase phase should be ramping up this week or next. Good luck to all ya'll hunting this weekend! BTW, anyone know of a good bow shop in the stillwater area?


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Loaded up and cadillacin' up to south haven, ks. Hope the weather gets them bucks feelin frisky.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm going to hunt our lease south of Little Axe this weekend. I have some really nice bucks on camera there and I am hoping this weather is going to get them in to see the does or atleast come to the feeder during the day. I do wish this NW wind would stay with us though.


----------



## OStateDrenalin89 (Sep 23, 2009)

Timber Hawk said:


> Man you must have a high deer density Dirty. I hunt in kansas each year and can see 1/2 a mile each way and at most see 15 to 20 in a sit. And I have hunted that spot for 5 years.


I film for a buddy South of Coldwater Kansas and it is not uncommon for us to see 50-60 deer in a sit. In NW Oklahoma, seeing 20-30 is fairly average but Kansas is a completely different breed. In El Reno if I sit on the aflalfa or wheat seeing 50 deer is normal if conditions are right... Deer are beginning to be issues in a lot of areas. Where are you hunting in Kansas?


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Moved some stands today I guess that is a necessary evil on a new property. Sat in my normal stand this evening and saw 2 does and a 120" 8 but he was only a 2 year old so he got a pass. They should be kicking it off real soon I can't wait...


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm going to take advantage of the late sunrises the next two days and do some morning hunting, then packing up and headed to Nebraska Wed evening, good luck everyone!


----------



## Sparkkky (Sep 29, 2005)

shootnrelease said:


> I'm going to take advantage of the late sunrises the next two days and do some morning hunting, then packing up and headed to Nebraska Wed evening, good luck everyone!


Iam leaving for NE thursday!


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

Where abouts?


----------



## jvue (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi everyone, havent see trail pix for awhile. If anyone has some recent pix of big bucks, please post. 
You might be wondering why I'll ask this. Well, that's because I don't have my own land to place trail cams on and am limited to Saturday morning hunts only. So I've been trying to statistically patern the deer's movement base on everyone's trail pix. Sounds dumb but I figure once they start moving in your area, they might start in my area as well, and if I've done my analysis correctly, the time might be on too.


----------



## b0hunt3r29 (May 7, 2009)

I don't know where your lease is, but I hunt James Collins and I work for Cheasapeake and I can guarantee you there is no chesapeake employee poaching deer anywhere!!!!!!!!! We are not allowed to carry guns or any weapons. I love it when people pop off an have absolutely no clue what they are talking about.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

updates??? Saw one doe last night. leaving right now


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

My 57 yr. old mom, 1st yr bowhunter has had pics of 10 pointer coming in on parents 15 acres the last 2 weeks. This week that same 10 has been stopping by a stand i put up for her at around 7:45 in the morning. At 7:38 this morning I get a call...... "Son sniffle,sniffle.... yeah mom.... I just missed him!!!! :sad:" She was a little down about it, and I was so pumped for her. What a beautiful morning to be in the woods!!!! Isn't what we do and share in the woods so grand! You guys that are out this morning enjoy it, life doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

heading out this afternoon to our lease on the deep fork, hoping the cold morning will get the deer moving this evening. dont know why, but feel i am going to see some deer tonight. hopefully one will be withing bow range. good luck to all will check back next week


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

My buddy who hunts my land just text Me...big bucks moving today...out in the open field...NE Oklahoma


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Buckhavoc said:


> My 57 yr. old mom, 1st yr bowhunter has had pics of 10 pointer coming in on parents 15 acres the last 2 weeks. This week that same 10 has been stopping by a stand i put up for her at around 7:45 in the morning. At 7:38 this morning I get a call...... "Son sniffle,sniffle.... yeah mom.... I just missed him!!!! :sad:" She was a little down about it, and I was so pumped for her. What a beautiful morning to be in the woods!!!! Isn't what we do and share in the woods so grand! You guys that are out this morning enjoy it, life doesn't get any better than that.


Kool.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

OStateDrenalin89 said:


> I film for a buddy South of Coldwater Kansas and it is not uncommon for us to see 50-60 deer in a sit. In NW Oklahoma, seeing 20-30 is fairly average but Kansas is a completely different breed. In El Reno if I sit on the aflalfa or wheat seeing 50 deer is normal if conditions are right... Deer are beginning to be issues in a lot of areas. Where are you hunting in Kansas?


Cherokee county


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Brrrr.... 21 degrees this morning up on the KS line. Saw alot of deer and one big cat of some sort. Rut-wise, the bucks are ready to get this show on the road but the does aren't keen on their advances just yet.


----------



## Justin Wyrick (Jul 13, 2011)

who here is going to brave the winds tomorrow and if you are how are you going to hunt in the conditions? weather.com said there could be guest up to 40mph...


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm headed to the woods at 3 and will be hunting all weekend. Hoping to see my first signs of the rut!


----------



## toddboy23 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hunted last night in the howling winds...Didn't see any action at all. It has to be close though...new rubs poppin up daily.


----------



## dalejbrass (Oct 24, 2003)

It's close boys!!!!! Hunted last night at my place (Grand Lake area). Saw 5 mature does, kids and 6 different 2 year old bucks. No shooters yet, but it's close!!

Had the first mature doe pee all over her hocks and rubbed them together for a minute and a half. Every one of the bucks went straight to it, licked it and nose to the air with the lip curl!! I hope to be where she is in the next day or two!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Wow. I'm changing farms.

I hunted til 11:30 this morning without seeing a thing.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

My wonderful father went up to fill the feeders and pull the chips while I was working today. I found a 4 tree rub line about 30 yards from my feeder. I put a camera about 10 feet away from the line. I was hoping to really get a buck picture but only go pictures of does. 

Did I screw up? 

Should i not have put one that close? The thing is there weren't any decent trees but the one I put it on. I'm worried I put it to close now.


----------



## jblackburn (Aug 5, 2011)

I apparently need to hunt in the city limits of Stillwater! There are deer everywhere! I have not seen a deer while hunting in 4 days and have not seen a doe in over a week! I NEED MEAT!

Sitting in the stand last nigh and a buddy and his girlfriend start sending me deer picts from Stillwater near their house! It was a buck with for does, not huge but my buddy said he walked to within 20 yards of the buck before it walked away!


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

hunted this morning and had a doe with a yearling and a fawn hanging around for 45 min. Have yet to lay eyes on any decent bucks. Saw a spike harrassing some does last weekend


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Hunted this evening and didn't see a deer. Found a couple new scrapes and pulled a card and had pics of a real nice buck at 11:53 last night. He was by himself. Hopefully it is getting close. I have talked to people that have seen chasing going on, but I have yet to see it.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Just a few thoughts. Check my trail cameras today and still bucks are running during the nighttime. I feel after this full moon the rut will start and does should start coming in for sure. Chase scene has not been seen on my lease by any member. I feel a late rut and it going to be a good rut for gun season here in Oklahoma.
DB


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

Well yesterday evening was one of those magical evenings everything works out the way you plan, except for my shot placement. I shot this guy at 12 yards. Got complete passthrough and went back this morning to find him. Followed blood for about 500 yards then it just stopped. Looked and looked and never found him. Hope he survived. On that note I saw younger bucks chasing does all morning while looking for my deer. This guy was chasing and grunting yesterday evening too. The are deffinately in seeking mode but the ladies aren't ready yet.


----------



## jvue (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's update, keep them coming!


----------



## gnoble12 (Sep 29, 2011)

Daniel Boone said:


> Just a few thoughts. Check my trail cameras today and still bucks are running during the nighttime. I feel after this full moon the rut will start and does should start coming in for sure. Chase scene has not been seen on my lease by any member. I feel a late rut and it going to be a good rut for gun season here in Oklahoma.
> DB


DB, I sure hope so. I've gun hunted on my family's land in SE OK in blocker the past 4 years during thanksgiving break and can probably count on one hand how many bucks I've seen in those years. I've always felt that by the time thanksgiving rolls around, the bucks are either locked down with the hot does or are exhausted from the rut activity that they don't move much. Hoping for better this year considering I'll only be able to hunt maybe 2 days this thanksgiving.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Getting ready to hit the woods this morning for a long sit. Have family duties this afternoon so I plan on hunting from daylight to 2:00.

Hunted last night but didn't see anything. My buddy had two come in at last light but couldn't make them out. Have today and tomorrow, then its back to work for four days and then I'm off work for 11 straight days. Hope to put something on the ground sometime soon!


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Not buck activity here. Seeking or chasing. Yesterday evening one of the members of our lease killed a 130 gross buck but he was with three other bucks. Found some scraps. One that has been worked since the rain. I've seen nothing this morning. With the wind blowing like it is, this afternoon will be a good time to move stands.


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

So far I seen two bucks go by scent checking this morning, it's getting close boys.


----------



## ckrich (Oct 14, 2009)

Anyone hungry?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Finally had a couple of young bucks harrassing the does this morning. Wind was blowing like crazy. Good to see the bucks on the move during daylight hours.

DB


----------



## davs2601 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have military duty this weekend so im hoping the rut holds off just a little. Good luck to everyone out there this weekend. Be safe!!


----------



## OKbow87 (Aug 6, 2005)

Saw a upper 40's possibly lower 50's buck this morning in sayre about 8:30 heading to a water hole. I was out coyote hunting with a buddy and saw him driving down the road. He was on the place I've killed my last two rifle bucks though!


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

davs2601 said:


> I have military duty this weekend so im hoping the rut holds off just a little. Good luck to everyone out there this weekend. Be safe!!


Darn drill weekend. Oh well at least we are not deployed. Alot of those guys would love to have to be in our shoes. We will get em next weekend.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Had two nice bucks scent checking does this morning. Forgot my cellphone, so I'm not sure what time it was, but I'd guess around 9.

One was a 2 1/2 year old 120 class 8 point....had him at 25 yards broadside. Debated long and hard on whether or not to shoot him. Fortunately for him, I had just seen a 140 class 10 at 40 yards but couldn't get a shot. I had actually decided to shoot but it was too late and he got a pass. Will probably regret it.

Had two does and a button buck within 15 yards but passed knowing that the bucks were on their feet. After they passed, only saw a forked horn the rest of the sit. Climbed down at noon.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

jblackburn said:


> I apparently need to hunt in the city limits of Stillwater! There are deer everywhere! I have not seen a deer while hunting in 4 days and have not seen a doe in over a week! I NEED MEAT!
> 
> Sitting in the stand last nigh and a buddy and his girlfriend start sending me deer picts from Stillwater near their house! It was a buck with for does, not huge but my buddy said he walked to within 20 yards of the buck before it walked away!


Must be a Sooner Buck. Not scared of Stillwater.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Didn't get to hunt this morning, but I saw five bucks that where in cruzing mode yesterday. Three would go aroung 100 inches, just a matter of time untill something a bit bigger shows up.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Last night was the first time this season I've seen a mature buck on his feet during daylight hours. Almost got a shot off, but it didn't work out. This morning, saw another big one on the move. This wind is brutal. Supposed to storm like mad mon/tues so i'll head home and get some work done then come back Wednesday.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

great updates. thanks everyone. today I moved a stand. Plan on hunting hard tomorrow


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Here is a pic I got from Thursday. Sorry for the crappy pic I had to take a cell phone pic of my lap top. Didn't get to go this morning but went out about 2:00 and moved some cameras and did a little scouting. Found a few new scrapes and some that had been worked lately and found a bunch of new rubs. Can't wait to get out there tomorrow.

Would love to get a crack at this guy.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Also had this guy come by at 70 yards.


----------



## davs2601 (Feb 6, 2008)

SGT_Steck said:


> Darn drill weekend. Oh well at least we are not deployed. Alot of those guys would love to have to be in our shoes. We will get em next weekend.


You know you are right. Its easy to forget about that. Ive got some buddies that would love to be home deer hunting and would trade me in an instant


----------



## gnoble12 (Sep 29, 2011)

Got a text from a family friend this afternoon and his daughter shot a small 6 pt this morning. He said they saw a monster before she shot that one, but they just couldn't get a shot because the buck saw them. Didn't say whether the bucks were chasing or anything, but seeing a mature buck in the daylight is a good sign. I'm actually gonna get a chance to hunt tomorrow, got a new string put on my bow this afternoon at arrowhead archery in del city. First time there and they seemed like pretty good guys. Hoping for some good movement in the morning.


----------



## okdeerslayer (Jun 14, 2010)

Buck down he's a small 6 pt but from the looks of his teeth he's an older buck on his down cycle story an pics after I get home an get a shower. I don't think he's to bad for my first bow buck

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Aug 5, 2011)

sinko said:


> Must be a Sooner Buck. Not scared of Stillwater.


Now, it couldn't have been a gooner bucks because they have all their teeth and are not trying to marry their cousins!


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

so how will deer movement be after an earthquake? lol


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Tke_bowhunter said:


> so how will deer movement be after an earthquake? lol


That was great!

I didn't know what was going on. Thought it was thunder, then I noticed the ceiling fans were shaking and the candles on the walls were rattling.


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Yup, that was different!! LOL. Hopefully it will make them move like nuts. HA HA

A buddy in MO, near St.Louis swears that they had an earthquake a couple of years ago. After the quake his # of deer and turkey went way down. Seems weird to me, but he swears the earthquake has something to do with it.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Tke_bowhunter said:


> so how will deer movement be after an earthquake? lol


I was wondering what it would have felt like being 20 ft in tree during the quake. Wife didn't have a clue what it was. My days in California I knew immediately and was shocked. Darn long for most quakes. I hoping no damage to foundations, Oklahoma grounds bad enough for that. Windy as can be but Im still headed out this morning, little rock and rolling in the tree today for sure.

DB


----------



## Porkrind (Jun 1, 2010)

It was big enough to nock pictures off the wall and scared the crap out of my 4yr old son.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Not sure about everyone else.....but I had absolutely no movement this morning. Temps were in the low 50's with overcast skies. Didn't see or hear a living thing besides some crows.

Headed back out in a little bit for an evening sit.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Real slow this morning for us too. Wife passed on a doe and fawn then she saw one buck moving 100 yds away but couldn't tell how big. That was it.


----------



## okdeerslayer (Jun 14, 2010)

Had 2 nice bucks move through around 8 both on thefence line were almost like they were trailing a doe smaller buck was around a 120 inch 8 then a 160plus inch 12 was behind him he's got a huge spread an massive high tines hope to see him this evening

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## outback89 (Aug 1, 2010)

I saw 4 this morning.. One little forky that came cruising through right at first light.. rest were does..


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

My house literally shook for 45 seconds... hard. Cups were rattling and it even woke up our 18 month old son it was so loud. Who would have thought Oklahoma would have earthquakes.. weird.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

havent seen anything today, sucks.


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

I have a feeling after this next low pressure system moves through, they will get on their feet and move quite a bit. I am heading to Kansas for a couple days on Thursday, figure they will be chasing very well. Ready for some COLD weather.


----------



## dalejbrass (Oct 24, 2003)

Just sitting here waiting and waiting. I tell you, this front coming in, overcast...ought to be deer killing weather!!! 
Just hung my newest purchase, millinium m-100 and I must say, I will NEvER buy any other stand!!! Comfy! 
Also, got my newest love hanging here next to me...my new Hoyt, CE. Love this bow. Doesnt she look pretty?


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

no movement for me this morning or mid day. can't get out again til next weekend


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Didnt make it out today. Yesterday PM I didnt see anything. Sis in law saw 2 does really late. Day before that was one of those days....Sis in law and I get to our spot. We decided which stands we were gonna use. I headed north, and she headed west. About 300 yards in I jump a few does. Text my Sis and tell her they are headed her way. Couple mins later she calls me and says she screwed up. I guess there were more than a few does in the group I bumped. She was kneeling in some tall grass because a spike and doe were in the trail to her stand. All of a sudden she hears deer running right towards her. A yearling almost ran into her. She looked up and a doe was standing broadside. She thought it was close to 30 yds, and let one loose. Hit her back and very high. I walked down to where she was and we looked for her arrow for a few mins. She saw the doe run south 100 yds or so, hit the woods and started walking stiff legged. I was hoping this was a good thing. Pulled up a picture on her I phone of a deer and she determined that she might have clipped one or both lungs, liver for sure. I made the decision to wait 45 mins or so before looking. She also thought she saw blood blowing out of her as she ran. So, about 10 mins later I told her I was going to take my stand back to the truck. Stood up and made it about 10 feet when I see a deer coming from the east. Crouched down again, and the deer kept coming towards us. Sis had drug a rag on the way in. Looking back, he was smelling her rag and coming right to us. Deer got within 30 yards and I could see it was a decent 8. Sis asked I was gonna shoot it, heck yes. The buck got about 10 yards from us, broadside. Right as I pulled back, he turned and was looking directly at me. Put the pin right under his chin and let him have it. Pretty cool as his head filled up the entire sight ring. He turns after the shot, heads east, then north and jumps an old fence about 35 yards from us. Found my arrow and it had blood. Started tracking and the guy bled like a stuck pig. Looked like he was coughin at times. Very easy to follow bloodtrail. Trailed him for about 200 yards and lost blood. Decided to mark the spot and go check on her deer. Took a few mins to pick the trail, but after finding blood we tracked her deer for about 100 yards. Looked like liver blood. Lost blood and decided to come back in the morning for hers.`Im thinking that my deer is dead, just have to find him. So, wife and a buddy show up to help. We go back to the last blood on my deer. Sis went up the trail 30 yards or so and easily finds blood. Tracked him for the next 2 hours or so. All in all, we tracked him over .4 of a mile. Bleeding like a stuck pig, till the last 40 yards or so. We lost the trail at a road, crossed the road, couldnt find any blood, so just milled around looking for him. No luck. Decided to come back in the AM. Went back in the AM and hit the woods up the road a 100 yards or so from where he lost blood. Sis walked in about 30 yards and found a bed.....and yep, blood. But, only about 5 small drops. The bed still felt warm. Looked all around and no further signs of blood....Checked a few close trails across the road and nothing.....Dang tuff boogers. So, went to look for her deer. Couldnt find anymore blood where he had lost blood the previous night. Started walking through the woods and in about 100 yards found blood. Tracked for at least 200 more yards. Found a bed and it had quite a bit of blood, but couldnt find any blood where the deer had left. So after 8 hours of tracking we ended up 0 for 2. Never found her arrow or more importantly her Silverflame broadhead....


----------



## dalejbrass (Oct 24, 2003)

Well...not a bust, but not great tonight either. Had 7 deer w/in bow range to tonight....all does and couple of kids. Everything was moving late. 
After dark, last doe left my vicinity and I heard a grunt up the drawl. Never saw him. Not much sign of rut! This friggin weather is killing me! Bring on the chiller weather.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Saw more bucks than does this weekend. Not any shooters. Typical for this time of year. Bucks move in and you dont see very many does. Getting bucks during daytime and does at night. Everything seems to be starting.

Had a spike and doe/fawn come in late this evening. Full moon coming next weekend.
DB


----------



## pybowhtr (Nov 17, 2009)

How did the earthquake affect you guys?


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Saw 1 doe this evening. Can't hunt till Thursday, hopefully it picks up next weekend.


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

The earthquake totally ruined my hunting this weekend, only saw small scrub bucks and young does.... Well, at least I'm blaming it on the earthquake...


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

had a small 7 point under me for about 20 min at 5 o'clock and my dad had a decent 8 at his stand close to the same time this evening


----------



## davs2601 (Feb 6, 2008)

The weather for the next few days is going to be rough. At least tomorrow afternoon/night will be. Ill try to get out friday afternoon. 

Also, does anyone have a lone wolf hang on i can borrow for a few days. I want to see if i like it before i spend the money. I realize this is a bad time and that most are using their stands. I will leave plenty of collateral with you also. Just shoot me a pm. Thanks and happy hunting


----------



## huntinsonovagun (Dec 15, 2002)

I shot a 3 year old 8 point at Pushmataha yesterday evening on a contolled hunt. His tarsals were black. Only one other buck killed had black tarsals. It was a 4 year old 130 class. Biologist these were the first two he had seen from that area. He said bi bucks were still running together last week. It's not far off now. I killed mine hunting over doe bedding. Came in at last light.


----------



## gnoble12 (Sep 29, 2011)

Saw 5 does this morning at first light and watched em from a distance for about 20 mins. My binos were all cloudy (need to invest in some better ones) from the fog and just when I decided to move on, I saw what looked to be a half decent buck trotting around behind them. Didn't look like any serious chasing but I lost sight of them quickly. Young bucks seem to be trailing, big boys should be at it soon. Also, on my way back to stillwater from okc I saw a few deer dead on I-35. It's gotta be on the brink of busting loose here before long.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Timber Hawk said:


> Cherokee county


Sorry I meant kingman county.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Hunted all day ,,SUNDAY ...had a small buck chasing a doe right pass me .yes , the rut is close ..deer were moving a little some saw 5-6 but, I am only after a good buck ..This spot is by Chickasha...


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

This big guy showed up on the 2nd, and hasn't left yet. Night pics only, so now I get to sit and hope he slips up soon. I can't sleep very well knowing he is out there!














And the does look like they are getting ready haha!


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

^^ HAHA horny does. Yeah, that big guy is a monster for sure. He will likely slip up several times during the rut, so that will be prime time to be out there.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

kynknwl said:


> This big guy showed up on the 2nd, and hasn't left yet. Night pics only, so now I get to sit and hope he slips up soon. I can't sleep very well knowing he is out there!
> View attachment 1201377
> View attachment 1201378
> 
> ...


That doe fighting for sure. Have seen lots of that under the stand. Good luck on that buck. He a dandy.
DB


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

My guys slipped in and checked cameras Saturday mid-day.

It was pitiful. It's like the deer left our farm last week. Not even many night pictures. I'm wondering if they've moved out to the farms where peanuts are being harvested that surround us?


----------



## TTUBowhntr (Dec 3, 2008)

Couple new deer showing up..


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

jblackburn said:


> Now, it couldn't have been a gooner bucks because they have all their teeth and are not trying to marry their cousins!


Nah man, that would be Arkansas Bucks


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Friend saw a nice buck running a doe about 500 yards outside of our city limits here in town. Right around 8 o'clock. Said his neck was swollen and he was about 50 yards from the highway and could care less.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

I took a decent 3 yr old Saturday. My first buck of the season.

More interesting, though... I saw a very large cat slipping through the brush Saturday evening. Couldn't get a really good look at it as it was moving through brush at about 130 to 140 yds away. All I know is that it was very big and long. I looked and looked for a tail, but could never get a glimps of one. It was hunting, crouched down low and slow. As it approached a small clearing, I readied my camera. The camera was trying to focus on some limbs between the cat and me, so I got a very grainy photo of the cat. Mountain lions are frequently spotted in the area ( including myself, my dad, and my 16 yr old daughter), but I cannot say with certainty this is one.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice buck Yokel.

I'm putting my vote in for large bobcat. I really think from that view that you would've been able to see a tail. But definitely a chance that it could be a Mnt. Lion.


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

Yokie-

Sure looks like a mt lion to me, there is to much distinction in color from the tan sides to the white belly for a bobcat, a bobcat does not have that much difference in color, at least not the one i have on the wall and it is a big bobcat that weighed 35lbs. If it is a mt lion the tail would probably not be visible if it was on a stalk. nice deer by the way.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

yokelokie said:


> View attachment 1201527
> View attachment 1201528
> View attachment 1201530
> View attachment 1201529
> ...


Looks like a mt. lion to me. What county are you in?

Nice buck. Congrats! I can't wait to get back out there.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

DirtyD said:


> Looks like a mt. lion to me. What county are you in?
> 
> Nice buck. Congrats! I can't wait to get back out there.


Choctaw county. My eyesight is not the greatest and I can no longer use binoculars(astigmatism won't let me focus both eyes together), so I cannot give much detailed information. I only was catching glimpses of the cat as it moved from my left to right through the brush. At first I thought it was a deer, but soon determined that it was a cat. From my perspective, I estimated it to be about 3 feet long from nose to rump. It was crouched low the whole time and I was straining for all I was worth to see a tail of any type, but never could since it was crouched the whole time. The only time it came through a clearing is when I was messing with the camera trying to get a picture, so at that time I was looking at the camera and not the animal. I honestly am not sure about its identity. If it was a bobcat, then it was the biggest I've ever seen by far.

Creepy thing is that I shot the buck 30 minutes later. Guess where he ran... right down there where I had last seen the cat heading. I went back to camp and got a pistol before retreiving my deer. I've seen mountain lions on that property twice (and possibly 3 times) in the past. It is always a little spooky bloodtrailing after dark. I can imagine trailing up my deer only to find that a big cat has claimed it.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

Very cool that you got pictures of him. 

Diffrent bucks are showing up on camera this past weekend. We have a gene that we call 'high rack' that goes around in our group. This is the first buck on camera this year that has it. By far the strangest looking 'high rack' gene i've seen to date out there.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

DirtyD said:


> Very cool that you got pictures of him.
> 
> Diffrent bucks are showing up on camera this past weekend. We have a gene that we call 'high rack' that goes around in our group. This is the first buck on camera this year that has it. By far the strangest looking 'high rack' gene i've seen to date out there.
> 
> View attachment 1201684


Cool, he looks like a pronghorn with an extra prong!


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Out in the rain and wind...let's see how luck treats me..


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

b0hunt3r29 said:


> I don't know where your lease is, but I hunt James Collins and I work for Cheasapeake and I can guarantee you there is no chesapeake employee poaching deer anywhere!!!!!!!!! We are not allowed to carry guns or any weapons. I love it when people pop off an have absolutely no clue what they are talking about.


Well I can tell you that there is at least one that is breaking the rules and has been for a very long time. He drove up on me walking back to camp and when I walked up to his truck, he was trying to hide his gun under a bunch of paperwork. I didn't say anything to him about it because I did not feel it was smart to accuse him of anything at that time. But, I did call the wildlife dept and let them know what I saw and then called cheasapeake headquarters to let them know as well. So, I would say that I do know what I am talking about and I am not the only one who hunts in the area that feels like the well checkers are overstepping there bounderies.


----------



## gnoble12 (Sep 29, 2011)

Decided to go out this evening and knock on a few doors to see if I could find some land to hunt on. Talked to two gentlemen and both gave me permission to hunt; totals to 480 acres. It's a little late for starting on new properties, but I can't wait to get out there and see what might be roaming around. I don't want to get in there and disturb the deer, so any ideas on where to hunt on these properties would be appreciated. The first pic is a 1/4 section and I'm thinking about checking the part where that creek cuts back east about halfway down the property and then the far SW part of the property. The second pic is a 1/2 section, the west side, and I might check out the area where the treeline meets up with the woods on the east side of the 1/2 section. Hoping to get a chance to hunt them this weekend.


----------



## gnoble12 (Sep 29, 2011)

Btw, in the first pic the ag fields west of the creek are alfalfa and in the second pic the fields on the east side of the prop are wheat fields.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I sat all day from before daylight to complete dark Saturday and Sunday this weekend and never saw one deer. This is the first time I have been on this lease and not seen at least some does. Not sure if it was the wind, moon or the earthquakes, but I sure hope it's better next week. We had some nice bucks on camera over the past few weeks, but none want to play on the weekend.


----------



## Justin Wyrick (Jul 13, 2011)

Check out this young fella


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

WOW Other earthquake!!!


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

fx4hauler said:


> WOW Other earthquake!!!


Did you feel one? I think I am going crazy.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Tornados and qaukes in the same night.
DB


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Just checked the internet, it was another 4.2 in the same epicenter.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Tornados and qaukes in the same night.
> DB


Only in Oklahoma. This is freaking crazy!!


----------



## tslabaugh (May 29, 2011)

Headed out in the morning to hunt in Northern Stephens County. Still no meet in the freezer so I am ready to get out of this lull!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

robbcayman said:


> Only in Oklahoma. This is freaking crazy!!



Better take this serious. We could be headed for a big one. Something to be aware of, especially when driving.
DB


----------



## jglynn (Jul 24, 2009)

tagmaster10 said:


> What part of James Collins? One of my leases is on the back side bordering JC. We see really big deer every year and most of them are poched by Chesapeke well checkers. I hunted the far SE part for years until the last few years when I had at least one hunter walk under me every day and had stands and cameras stolen. Now I just stay on our private land that borders it. Just wish all the Wilburton locals would stay off of it.


those are pretty bold statements you are making here. i also work for chesapeake in that area. you are not very smart to put on the internet things that have no proof of. if it were true, why havent we heard anything form okc?? believe me we would have heard of this call if you would have made it.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Better take this serious. We could be headed for a big one. Something to be aware of, especially when driving.
> DB


Yeah, my wife is freaking out over this stuff.


----------



## bowme..2 (Apr 20, 2005)

robbcayman said:


> Yeah, my wife is freaking out over this stuff.


Mine too!


----------



## coveredup (May 9, 2011)

I never thought a main frame 7pt would make the hit list untill I checked this camera!..I think "brows" is an appropriate name for him how bout you?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

coveredup said:


> I never thought a main frame 7pt would make the hit list untill I checked this camera!..I think "brows" is an appropriate name for him how bout you?
> View attachment 1202009
> View attachment 1202010
> View attachment 1202011



Thats an awesome trophy for sure. Good Luck!
DB


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

HOLY CRAP, coveredup, would love to have "brows" on my wall. Dude that is some serious eyeguards. yeah definately on the hit list.



coveredup said:


> I never thought a main frame 7pt would make the hit list untill I checked this camera!..I think "brows" is an appropriate name for him how bout you?
> View attachment 1202009
> View attachment 1202010
> View attachment 1202011


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

coveredup said:


> I never thought a main frame 7pt would make the hit list untill I checked this camera!..I think "brows" is an appropriate name for him how bout you?
> View attachment 1202009
> View attachment 1202010
> View attachment 1202011


Someone has been on the juice! Nice looking buck you got there!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

robbcayman said:


> Yeah, my wife is freaking out over this stuff.


I wish my wife was vs. my 2 yr old. I don't know where he got it from but he is scared to death of wind/rain/thunder/lightning in any quantity. Whenever any of the above happen he finds his spot in our king size bed. Its amazing how much space a 2 year old takes up in the bed!

On another note, this dreary/drizzly day sure makes me want to be in the woods!


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Dang, just got a call from a friend that works at the school in Locust Grove. A guy he knows was moving a stand Sunday 11/6 on his own land and a poacher shot him with a ML. He's in ICU right now. Here's the story ... http://pryordailytimes.com/local/x471036346/Locust-Grove-man-shot-while-hunting


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

bigracklover said:


> Dang, just got a call from a friend that works at the school in Locust Grove. A guy he knows was moving a stand Sunday 11/6 on his own land and a poacher shot him with a ML. He's in ICU right now. Here's the story ... http://pryordailytimes.com/local/x471036346/Locust-Grove-man-shot-while-hunting


That is horrible! How in world can you mistake a man for a deer? Or just "shoot" blind because you heard a sound. That is just the dumbest thing ever, and it happens somewhere every year it seems like. Poor guy.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

The news story said he was shot in the back and that he should recover. I heard he was shot thru the gut and he's definately not doing that well or he wouldn't still be in intensive care. I can't believe they didin't arrest the shooter on the spot.


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

bigracklover said:


> The news story said he was shot in the back and that he should recover. I heard he was shot thru the gut and he's definately not doing that well or he wouldn't still be in intensive care. I can't believe they didin't arrest the shooter on the spot.


Ya, I hope he makes it through this. The shooter should have all gun/hunting rights taken away for life. There is just no excuse to mistake a man for a deer unless the man is wearing a dang deer costume! Unbelievable.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

And muzzle loader season was closed.


----------



## tslabaugh (May 29, 2011)

Well the youngins are definately ready in north Stephens county! Just had a doe blow through with a 4 pt yearling running full speed after her! Woke me up!


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Just another reason I refuse to hunt public ground... there are too many sound shooters out there. Plus, ML season was closed.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Just checked a cam during lunch and had a shooter show up Sunday morning. Shooter for me anyway. Guess I should have been in the stand.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

I hate it I got to be off until Tuesday next week and will be in the woods on this full moon. Got a nephew coming in for his first ever bow hunt or anything hunt. He a soldier from Fort Leonardwood, Missouri. He in for a real treat because we got him line up for two great hunts. Brother and myself will make it special. Spoil him. I helped him get a bow two years ago now it time to see if he can hit a doe or two. :thumbs_up

In the mean time I doubt mind being in the tree right now. Weather looks awesome and bucks are the move.

It a great life.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Just got back to OK from MO. They locked down early in MO.

Checked one trail cam. Bucks started showing up good on the 3rd, and several the last couple days. Saw 4 does this morning with no buck in tow. They were acting real spooky though. Killed a coyote at 5 yards with me on the ground, and he ran towards me and ran over my foot, had a blood trail on my boot lol. 

Gonna go check my other cam now.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> I hate it I got to be off until Tuesday next week and will be in the woods on this full moon. Got a nephew coming in for his first ever bow hunt or anything hunt. He a soldier from Fort Leonardwood, Missouri. He in for a real treat because we got him line up for two great hunts. Brother and myself will make it special. Spoil him. I helped him get a bow two years ago now it time to see if he can hit a doe or two. :thumbs_up
> 
> In the mean time I doubt mind being in the tree right now. Weather looks awesome and bucks are the move.
> 
> It a great life.


Very cool of you. Tell him thanks for his service!!


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

jbsoonerfan said:


> View attachment 1202324
> 
> 
> Just checked a cam during lunch and had a shooter show up Sunday morning. Shooter for me anyway. Guess I should have been in the stand.


That's a shooter for sure. Post up pics when you knock him in the dirt.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Well, my deer season may be over.........I got a wild hair and chased some ol' mallards this evening. Did pretty well, got a fresh taste of that blood and now I'm pumped about ducks again! They thought they were safe because I've been deer hunting.

decisions, decisions.....................

Ducks have been my first choice for about 8-10 years so..........big deer/slim chances or orange feet in your face?


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Taking my vacation tomorrow and Thursday. Since I work at a bank, I'm already off Friday for Veteran's Day, so I'll be hunting 4 days straight.

Plan on working Monday and Tuesday, but then taking the next 3 days off as well. Trying to get in as much bowhunting as I can before the orange army hits the woods.


----------



## Mike V. (Aug 28, 2010)

I had a pretty good weekend here in east central OK hunting a peninsula of hardwoods protruding into some thick cover. Saw 15 does and 5 bucks on Saturday and 1 buck Sunday afternoon hunting public land. Had three slick tops come in early Saturday morning but momma spooked when I tried to stop her, so I had to take the next in line which happened to be a nubby buck, doh! He sure tastes good though and it's been way too long since I've had venison in the freezer. Shortly after, I had a yearling buck and a very nice buck come by chasing does at about 75 yards and for the next hour deer were busting out from everywhere. Saw a few other yearling bucks cruising and lots of does on high alert. That afternoon I had a concerned doe pass by with a small buck pursuing about a minute later. Sunday was slow with the warmer weather. Just one yearling buck early in the afternoon with more interest in food than finding a girlfriend. Looking forward to this cooler weather.


----------



## gnoble12 (Sep 29, 2011)

Heard from a buddy here in stillwater that a doe was running around the main part of town. Either that's a dumb doe or the bucks have been chasing her. Hope they're chasing! Guess I'll find out this weekend.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

tmorelli said:


> Well, my deer season may be over.........I got a wild hair and chased some ol' mallards this evening. Did pretty well, got a fresh taste of that blood and now I'm pumped about ducks again! They thought they were safe because I've been deer hunting.
> 
> decisions, decisions.....................
> 
> Ducks have been my first choice for about 8-10 years so..........big deer/slim chances or orange feet in your face?


DUCKS!

They haven't even made it here yet. Maybe because there isn't any water, lol. Hopefully the rain will help, but I don't look for it to be a good duck season around here.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Hunted last night....nothing and I figured it would be crazy but was wrong. I did have 2 bucks move after shooting hours but it was so dark I would have never had a shot. I have yet to see a mature buck with a doe.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Saw a big mature buck running across the field about 3:00 yesterday PM. He didn't come to me though. Then the dang wind started.


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

I usually have around 30 to 50 pics on the game camera's at night over 2 different food plots. All the pics of bucs so far have been at night still in their groups. But Sunday night and Monday night I only had a total of 3 pics and that was of does. The deer were gone, not sure what to think about it.


----------



## jglynn (Jul 24, 2009)

saw a nice 8 point come into a field about 350 yards away last night. wind was blowing about 30 mph. i grunted and he couldnt hear me. waited til the wind slowed down and grunted again. he threw his head up trying to figure out where it came from. grunted again with the buck roar and here he came straight to the base of my stand. seen that he was a 2 1/2 year old and let him walk. he hung around til dark feeding. that was about all i saw.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Movement is decent this morning so far. Saw a big one chasing two does at first light. I Plan to sit all day if the wind doesnt blow me out.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

bigracklover said:


> Movement is decent this morning so far. Saw a big one chasing two does at first light. I Plan to sit all day if the wind doesnt blow me out.


What part of the state?


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Well, I had a friend stick a good one yesterday at 4:30. He said he came in to a grunt call. I will officially be able to hunt 17 out of the next 19 days so hopefully luck is on my side.


----------



## OKbow87 (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm officially having the worst season I have had in quite some time. Opening weekend I saw quite a few deer, but since then it has been terrible. I have hunted 7 days and only seen 3 deer. Usually on this lease I see 10-20 deer a day, most of them being in the evening time. I'm starting to get a little discouraged. I guess it doesn't help that I drove two hours out there yesterday to find out the 5 mile dirt road into the portion of our lease with our trailer on it is completely impassable. So I hunted the property I could get to, which is where I normally hunt in the evenings anyway, saw zero deer and had to turn around and come home. I've got no pictures of any mature bucks and hardly any does. 

I think I'm going to load up my ground blinds and head to some friends property where I hunt during rifle season next week. There are very few trees suitable for tree stand use. I've gotta try something different. This place is where I posted about seeing the nice buck Saturday morning while out coyote hunting. I guess we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Yukon Mike (Dec 12, 2009)

Not for sure about the season now. My son broke his collar bone during football practice. Man is that kid bummed. We did have some good pictures of some does and one small buck. Maybe late December early January before we can get out.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

jonshaff said:


> What part of the state?


Grant county


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

jbsoonerfan said:


> DUCKS!
> 
> They haven't even made it here yet. Maybe because there isn't any water, lol. Hopefully the rain will help, but I don't look for it to be a good duck season around here.


Killed a 3 man limit and had the boat back on the trailer by 0815 this morning!..............but they aren't here. Keep deer hunting!









Killed a limit last night too. (1 more suzie after the photo)









And I can't tell the whole story behind this but I'll post to keep it all in the spirit of bowhunting!!!:wink:


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

tmorelli said:


> Killed a 3 man limit and had the boat back on the trailer by 0815 this morning!..............but they aren't here. Keep deer hunting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goodness! I'm such a duck freak (after nov 30th). Send me your address, i may not shoot a shotgun very well but you can use my bird limit then.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

tmorelli said:


> killed a 3 man limit and had the boat back on the trailer by 0815 this morning!..............but they aren't here. Keep deer hunting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Had a good morning in the stand. Saw 8 all together. Had a little spike running does all over the place.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Had three does under me this morning. Typical full moon, not allot of action. Did see a good ten pointer chasing a doe all over the woods coming out on four wheeler. Evening hunts always seem to be better with a full moon.
DB

One of my lease members killed a stud at Mclester Army depot. 151 score with recurve. Hoping soon they will post the picture to share it. Got his rock and picture in hall of fame there. Its a dandy.
DB


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

great updates. keep em coming


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just got 'er done boys and girls. Nice healthy eight point. No trophy but nice to take one with a bow always. Try to post a pic later


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Congrats. I had at least 7 deer in front of me, and only a little spiker running them around and grunting a little. Thought for sure a buck would come out behind one of them. Looked like a bigger buck came out at dark by itself but it was about 70 yards off so couldn't see.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Well interesting evening. Had a decent 8 come in at 5:10 and another decent 8 come in at 5:15. Just not quite shooters yet. Had 5 does come in at 5:40 and they were there till it was dark. They were sure interested in something behind them, but I never saw what it was. I will be out again tomorrow evening.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Full moon is bright as it gets. Hoping something still moving in the morning.
DB


----------



## jglynn (Jul 24, 2009)

slow tonite. ran some off on the way in. should have gotten there earlier.


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Here is the pic of the one I connected with this evening!


----------



## tslabaugh (May 29, 2011)

Nicely done okbow68!

I finally had a shooter on cam an HOUR before I got on stand today. Ugh!


----------



## tslabaugh (May 29, 2011)

Nicely done!


I finally had a shooter show up on cam about an HOUR before I got to the stand today! ugh


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks appreciate it, hope everyone else connects


----------



## chev17 (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm about to head out. Today is the day!


----------



## Sparkkky (Sep 29, 2005)

shootnrelease said:


> Where abouts?


Mill's north central right on the state line with SD!


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Great job OKBOW. Congratulations.

I just received a forwarded email this morning with this picture. Email originated with on of our local game wardens, so I suspect it is legit.

Story is that a poultry farmer near Battiest heard a rifle shot near his chicken houses. Went to investigate. Followed a strange truck, called the game officials. After a high-speed chase, the truck crashed. Had one buck in the truck, the others were found hanging in a nearby barn.

While I work all week, these guys are out poaching deer (probably getting a check in the mail that came from my taxes). Then on the weekend, I get to hunt what is left. I'll not get started.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

yokelokie said:


> View attachment 1203580
> 
> 
> Great job OKBOW. Congratulations.
> ...


That really pisses me off!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

jbsoonerfan said:


> That really pisses me off!


\
Me too! Those guys need an *** beating and some hard time.


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

Geez that pisses me off!!! Those are some great bucks


----------



## Justin Wyrick (Jul 13, 2011)

F that! Hate when this stuff happens


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Stinks, but doesn't surprise me sadly. I'm guessing most were shot at night.

No signs of the rut here on this perfect morning. Doe and two fawns. I got messed up though from where I wanted to go. I'm sure lots of bucks went down today. Plus the deer hunting Gods aren't liking me at all this year.


----------



## Jeff Cannon (Feb 3, 2006)

Saw 6 does this morning. I saw more buck activity in October than I've seen in the last few days. Not sure what's going on???


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Jeff Cannon said:


> Saw 6 does this morning. I saw more buck activity in October than I've seen in the last few days. Not sure what's going on???


Full Moon, its happening at night. Going to be an awesome gun season once this moon gone.
DB


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Didn't see anything last night. Saw a doe and fawn, three big bucks and three little bucks this morning. Good time to be in the woods, big boys are definately on their feet.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

WEll had an interesting morning, 2 does came in this morning, finally got my first shot off only to shank it. missed pretty bad. Well got down at 1030am...this is important, just wait. went home and shot my bow thinking the sights were off. they werent. WEnt back to move a cam over a mock scrape i made and found this,







, in between my 2 mock scrapes, positive it wasnt there last night, as this was one tree i looked at putting my cam on.And im 99% sure it wasnt there this morning, as i walked right by it. i was back out at my place by 1pm. looked closer and found an actual scrap 60 yds from rub on my way out this afternoon.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Got in stand @ 130. Little buck pushed 2 does by me @ 2. Another cruised by @ 215.

Promising!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

tmorelli said:


> Got in stand @ 130. Little buck pushed 2 does by me @ 2. Another cruised by @ 215.
> 
> Promising!
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


very nice. good luck


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

Unable to hunt this weekend because of a Hold Em Poker Tourney that raises money for kids to go to college. I'm hoping the rut continues to be late. I'm sorry that i feel this way. I'm selfish (jokingly) I am the 99%.

I hope those who do go out get some shots and hopefully some bucks down. My father will be going up to pull the cameras so i'll post pictures this time tomorrow of any good bucks. 

Best of luck guys. Be safe. Report back. And shoot Straight!


----------



## ASeriousHunter (Mar 16, 2007)

I will be out tomorrow. I have not seen but two small bucks and hunted a lot. Guys working out here saw a big one run over on the highway by town.


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

Hunting new ground tomorrow morning. Looking forward to it. Some rut activity being reported, but the full moon might have em getting it done in the dark. Things do look promising for rifle opener. Will report on my hunt tomorrow.


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

*Taking my vacation tomorrow and Thursday. Since I work at a bank, I'm already off Friday for Veteran's Day, so I'll be hunting 4 days straight.Plan on working Monday and Tuesday, but then taking the next 3 days off as well. Trying to get in as much bowhunting as I can before the orange army hits the woods. *

Fellow banker here. I will be in the woods tomorrow as well. Good luck!


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

What an evening.

Well I got to my hunting land at 3:30. I always pull off the main highway and through the gate and park about 100 yards off the road behind some cedars so no one messes with my truck. Well as soon as I got out of my truck, a really nice 10 and a doe jumped up about 10 yards away and ran East as far as the eye can see. I was a lil bummed but it was nice to see a good deer. I decided to hunt a stand that I haven't sit in since the first of October. The west wind was perfect for this stand. I got no more than 20 yards from my stand and boom, jumped another buck. Pretty good 8. Well, at least I know they are around. Finally got in my stand and about 4:30 I had a doe come from the north on a trot. I figured something was behind her, but nothing. Then about 4:40 I see a good buck come out of the timber. He was about 150 yards when he came out and he headed straight East. At about 5:00 I had 5 does come through with nothing following. Then about 5:15 I had a single doe come through and mill around for a bit, all alone. I decided to get down early and walk a different part that I had seen the 5 does head toward. I walked around the pond and through the timber into a clearing. There HE was. A big one. He was running those does and I knew I couldn't stalk him. He was about 200 yards away. I just watched them for a min and decided to go check a cam as it was getting dark. I back tracked to the cam and lo and behold if they didn't cross to the East of me. Although I didn't get a shot at anything, it was nice to see some good bucks.


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

It's getting better everyday. Saw a mature 8 trailing a doe while driving to hunting property. Had a shooter(130"+) trailing a doe at 30yds this morning. No shot opportunity, he stayed in the thick stuff. Good buddy killed a 140" 10pt this evening. Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Going out this weekend. We didn't see much of anything last weekend. Too much wind. Of course it is going to warm up over the weekend again and the wind is going to rock again. Makes me want to quit my job and go on welfare. Then I can let you all pay my way while I hunt. Don't worry though, I will go back to work after Jan. 15. LOL.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Saw several chase scenes today. Great day to be in the woods. Let the games begin. Hold on to them bows.

DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

yokelokie said:


> View attachment 1203580
> 
> 
> Great job OKBOW. Congratulations.
> ...



Hope they prosecute to the full limit. Thats just wrong in so many ways.
DB


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Daniel Boone said:


> Hope they prosecute to the full limit. Thats just wrong in so many ways.
> DB


I'm with you there. All I see in that picture is waste. Why have so many lost the spirit of hunting? I know there has always been scumbag poachers, and there will always be someone, somewhere that doesn't feel they need to put in the effort it takes to feel good about harvesting this magical creature, but it seems that there have been way too many lately. Or, is it that the Wildlife Depts are just getting better at catching them. 

I hope anyone involved in the sport would do the right thing and report anyone who they know is illegally taking or wasting game. I love hunting as my father and grandfather did, and I want my children and granchildren to have the chance to hunt as well. D bags like that threaten this everytime they break the law to take game.


----------



## bm19 (Nov 3, 2009)

Here is the buck I killed last Friday evening. He came by running a doe hard at about 6:40 (before time change). We have had trail cameras up since the end of August and didn't have a picture of him. I didn't get to look him over much before I shot him and I thought he was one of the older bucks we were trying to take out. We found him at 7:15 and the coyotes had already gotten on him.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Dang it!! Had a real nice buck just 30 yds away thrashing every bush around but couldn't get a shot off b/c he was on the wrong side of the thicket. ARGH!! Oh, well, Back at it in the a.m.


----------



## davs2601 (Feb 6, 2008)

I drove around thunderbird after work and there were deer everywhere. I saw about 12 deer in fields surrounding the lake. Im headed out to a spot at teh lake tomorrow and hopefully I will see some movement.

That is crazy about your buck...time to thin out those yotes


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Still just another day to the deer in NW Okla. Small bucks are acting goofy but that is nothing new for a small buck. Pretty typical for this part of the state though. We usually peak out the weekend of rifle. 

Activity has been slow during the daylight the past couple days. I intentionally set up on a wide open spot this evening and watched over several wheat fields. Saw a grand total of 5 deer from a spot that it is not uncommon to count 100+ deer on a good evening.


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Saw 7 bucks chasing and cruising this morning. It has started in my neck of the woods


----------



## okdeerslayer (Jun 14, 2010)

stuck 2 does tonight first one i guess hit a limb arrow deflected will continur tracking in the morning after my knee surgery. other one droped in sight mmmm backstraps


----------



## gnoble12 (Sep 29, 2011)

fx4hauler said:


> Saw 7 bucks chasing and cruising this morning. It has started in my neck of the woods


Whereabouts in the state are you?

Saw a doe running in a wide open field in stillwater this evening while I was driving to scout out a new place I got permission to hunt. Couldn't see any bucks actually chasing her but they were close by no doubt. Can't hunt til Saturday evening and it's killing me! The warmer weather and high winds won't help at all though...


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Back at it this morning. Its a lot warmer and already windy. 

I haven't seen anything that leads me to believe the big boys are ready to make a mistake yet. Just youngsters running pushing the does.

Mid-to-late next week IMO. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

gnoble12 said:


> Whereabouts in the state are you?
> 
> Saw a doe running in a wide open field in stillwater this evening while I was driving to scout out a new place I got permission to hunt. Couldn't see any bucks actually chasing her but they were close by no doubt. Can't hunt til Saturday evening and it's killing me! The warmer weather and high winds won't help at all though...


South central part of the state. Coal county.


----------



## davs2601 (Feb 6, 2008)

Im out at thunderbird and just had a spike cruise through. Hopefully its a good sign


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Congratulations bm19. Sorry the yotes got to your buck. Nice spread.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

My father is up pulling cameras today. he's been on the land for about an hour and seen 3 older bucks already. *sniffle sniffle*


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Wind is strong this morning, 2 lil bucks and 1 fawn is all ive seen.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

About the only deer I see are at the corn feeders, starving here. 5-6 does out this morning, a spike was harrassing them, then a bigger 6 point came through. Didn't see anything yesterday PM at some acorn trees, guess they went cold.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Had a little 4 pt. and a bobcat right after daylight.......then at 745..................

















work started calling. ***Dammit. I'm home and working and it looks like I'm heading back to PA to fix another turbine next week ........MIDDLE OF THE RUT!!!!!:angry:


----------



## davs2601 (Feb 6, 2008)

I saw the same spike out at Thunderbird 3 times with his head down cruising. Im going to eat lunch then head back out. Good luck to everyone


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

I slept in a couple hours to long today. (just woke up) headed out tonight should be good.


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

I will be headed out next week. I am going to take both my rifle and bow and see what happens.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Tke_bowhunter said:


> I slept in a couple hours to long today. (just woke up) headed out tonight should be good.


Couple hours? You missed over 5 hours of daylight..:wink:

Don't worry, I don't like mornings either.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

^^had to work late last night, didn't get home till 2am.


----------



## tslabaugh (May 29, 2011)

tmorelli said:


> looks like I'm heading back to PA to fix another turbine next week ........MIDDLE OF THE RUT!!!!!:angry:



Tell them you were in contact with someone with the flu and you may have it next week so you can't go!


If not, I'd be glad to hunt your honey hole while you're gone! LOL






All I saw today was on the way out after the wind got to howling. Saw 3 does and 2 fawns...I put the stalk on them and got to 40 yds but didn't want to take a shot with the wind. Shortly after they busted me... Saw one REALLY nice one yesterday then had a small 7 come under my stand.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Tke_bowhunter said:


> ^^had to work late last night, didn't get home till 2am.


Just giving you a hard time. At least you worked, that's a good excuse to not get up early. Mine is usually cause I had too many beers. :darkbeer:


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Work always seems to get in the way of everything...

I ate a few granola bars under a shade tree and moved to a different spot that I haven't hunted yet this season. The sign looks promising so maybe a nice one will meander by. 

Good luck to everyone braving the wind and sun, you never know this time of year what the deer or weather is going to do.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Shot a 7 point this morning. He only ran 60 yards and piled up. I had passed this buck up several times earlier this year but between not getting opportunities at bigger bucks and hearing all the gunshots on my lease(lease member shot a 130 class with his gun Wednesday) and passing up just about everything I see....I decided to put some meat in the freezer.

At least now, I will be able to relax a little bit more. Wasn't enjoying my time in the woods the last few sits but really enjoyed harvesting the 7.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

ol'okie said:


> Shot a 7 point this morning. He only ran 60 yards and piled up. I had passed this buck up several times earlier this year but between not getting opportunities at bigger bucks and hearing all the gunshots on my lease(lease member shot a 130 class with his gun Wednesday) and passing up just about everything I see....I decided to put some meat in the freezer.
> 
> At least now, I will be able to relax a little bit more. Wasn't enjoying my time in the woods the last few sits but really enjoyed harvesting the 7.


What gun season is open in Oklahoma right now?


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

ol'okie said:


> Shot a 7 point this morning. He only ran 60 yards and piled up. I had passed this buck up several times earlier this year but between not getting opportunities at bigger bucks and hearing all the gunshots on my lease(lease member shot a 130 class with his gun Wednesday) and passing up just about everything I see....I decided to put some meat in the freezer.
> 
> At least now, I will be able to relax a little bit more. Wasn't enjoying my time in the woods the last few sits but really enjoyed harvesting the 7.


Umm.. gun season isn't until next weekend. With that said, S.E. Oklahoma has sounded like World War 3 since Oct 1st!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Its a way of life down here. As long as they stay clear of my little section of the lease, I tolerate them. I'm smart enough to know that if I were to turn them in, one, nothing would change, and two, I would wind up being voted off the lease or laying in a brushpile somewhere.LOL


----------



## Porkrind (Jun 1, 2010)

Probably a brush pile if politics hasn't changed down there in the past few years.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

My father is sending some pics over from the week. The locals in Atoka, Colgate area all say no big bucks are moving yet. Here a a couple on our cameras. I think it's going to hit hard opening gun week. 

















notice the one in the background.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

DirtyD said:


> My father is sending some pics over from the week. The locals in Atoka, Colgate area all say no big bucks are moving yet.
> 
> 
> > I am going to find out tomorrow if they are in fact not moving in Atoka County. although the weather conditions are less than perfect right now.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I duck hunted this afternoon near OKC and saw several bucks (a couple 125-135" 3.5 yr olds) and a truck load of does right before dark. 

There seemed to be good movement here but my guys in Caddo county only saw one doe this evening until they were driving out and saw several in the headlights.

BTW, I don't think I could turn a blind eye to someone shooting em' with a rifle during bow season. If I knew about it........well, I won't say the situation would get better but something would change for sure.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Everyone on my lease had deer all over them this morning even with the wind. This evening was not so good for us.

I had three scrub bucks and one small frame eight and one doe this morning.

Howling winds tommorrow and taking my nephew for his first ever bow hunt. He never done nothing like this. Hoping to get him a doe under him. Should be a blast. Winds going to be brutal.
DB


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Nothing moving this morning with these howling winds. On the way out, found four fresh scrapes that weren't there wednesday.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

the five cameras we pulled yesterday had bucks all over them. some larger bucks I've never seen before. One that I don't think is a shooter yet.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

My caddo county crew reported zero sightings this morning. 

It seems that I made the right decision to pull out of the deer woods yesterday morning, get some work done, scout some ducks.......and then go whack another 3-man limit by 9 this morning!





Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Had several moving before daylight. My son said he had 5 black dots moving through the field at 6:05. I had a small body buck walk under me at 6:15, couldn't make out antler size, just a glimpse at the base and it was moving like a buck, head out and moving on a line. I got a text from my son at 6:30 that he just shot a buck at 5 yards. I then had a thick bodied 4 point that was barely over his ears walk the same trail as the earlier deer at 6:45. The boy missed his deer, shot over his back. I told him on the way home a lot of people have missed that shot straight down. He said he knew to aim low, but guessed his brain unplugged.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Not a good evening sit. One doe all alone. Wind was terrible. Hopefully it calms down a little tomorrow.


----------



## davs2601 (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks like it will be windy all night and most of tomorrow......hopefully they will be moving


----------



## gnoble12 (Sep 29, 2011)

Sat over a creek crossing this evening and didn't see anything but a ****. Wind was terrible. Sitting the same spot in the morning so hopefully the wind slows down a bit and gets em moving.


----------



## gnoble12 (Sep 29, 2011)

Did see some huge buck tracks when I was walking in that were made since we got rain tuesday. Hoping I see that buck in daylight.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

saw a stud fork is there is such a thing (tall, wide, big healthy body) and 4 does. be back at it tomorrow


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

High winds making it tough. Moon bright and saw several deer on fields coming out. Winds calm as sun went down.

Back out this morning. Nephew sure was proud of his first hunt and first kill with a bow. He let a few walk and used good judgement and waited for perfect shot. Trophy Taker terminal T did a good job on high hit. Deer went 25yrds.

Put him in my best hole He saw six does and three bucks. 6ptr and two spikes all chasing.
He going to try and score another in the morning.
DB


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Congrats to your nephew dan. 

I had an interesting evening. About 5:00 I saw a guy trespassing on my land and then heard him shooting a .22. I got down and took care of it but needless to say, it ruined the evening hunt.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

bigracklover said:


> Congrats to your nephew dan.
> 
> I had an interesting evening. About 5:00 I saw a guy trespassing on my land and then heard him shooting a .22. I got down and took care of it but needless to say, it ruined the evening hunt.


Shane, be careful. It's always scary dealing with trespassers who you know are packing heat. That sucks that the moron ruined your hunt!


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeah, it wasn't the smartest move to confront but it worked out this time. BTW, I open carry a .40 cal just in case of situations like this, you just never know nowadays. Fortunately it never escalated into violence. 

Hurry up and get that law degree, I may need to hire you someday!


----------



## coveredup (May 9, 2011)

bigracklover said:


> Congrats to your nephew dan.
> 
> I had an interesting evening. About 5:00 I saw a guy trespassing on my land and then heard him shooting a .22. I got down and took care of it but needless to say, it ruined the evening hunt.


What was he shooting with the 22??...I hate trespassers. caught 3 different ones on one of my places in 2 days last year...


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

bigracklover said:


> Yeah, it wasn't the smartest move to confront but it worked out this time. BTW, I open carry a .40 cal just in case of situations like this, you just never know nowadays. Fortunately it never escalated into violence.
> 
> Hurry up and get that law degree, I may need to hire you someday!


HAHA... will do. That's smart that you open carry like that, you never know what kind of moron you could run into.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

The wind was brutal today. I didn't see anything all day. My brother had one small basket rack chase a young looking doe by his stand just before dark. I sure hope the wind is not that strong next weekend. I had bucks on my cameras all week long, but mostly at night this week. I think the full moon isn't helping.


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Yesterday PM saw 3 bucks and a doe. A good buck came in about 6. I could tell he was a shooter, but exactly how good I dont know. This AM 3 of us saw one doe, nothing this PM.


----------



## coveredup (May 9, 2011)

saw 12 bucks and 1 doe yesterday morning and 1 buck, 1 doe in the evening. 0 thats right zero shooters...havent seen a shooter since the calender turned to november!! isnt that when it's suppose to get good??? spent some time with family this morning and working now. I'll be in the woods everyday this week hoping to fill that 2nd buck tag before the calvary gets in the woods with their guns!


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Well apparently in my area calling deer does not work anymore. I have tried everything this year and have not had one deer respond favorably to calling in past years I have always had great luck calling bucks in to range. I have called to deer I have seen and they immediately walk the other way or in one case run away I have blind called in areas where I know some bedded deer can here me and still absolutely nothing. Anyone else having a tough time calling deer in this year compared to previous years...


----------



## gnoble12 (Sep 29, 2011)

okiehunt said:


> Well apparently in my area calling deer does not work anymore. I have tried everything this year and have not had one deer respond favorably to calling in past years I have always had great luck calling bucks in to range. I have called to deer I have seen and they immediately walk the other way or in one case run away I have blind called in areas where I know some bedded deer can here me and still absolutely nothing. Anyone else having a tough time calling deer in this year compared to previous years...


Okiehunt, I thought last year was weird, but this year has got me stumped. I see deer when I don't expect to and when I expect to, I don't see any at all. Can't quite figure it out...


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Embarrassed to say that I slept in this morning. I got up and stuck my head out the front door and was greeted to 60 degree temps and 20 mph winds. Shut the door, texted my friend and then stumbled back to bed. Sure felt good to sleep in! Been getting up at 4:00 and hunting 10 hrs a day for the last 4 days. 

Need to cut up my buck anyway.

My buddy hunted our lease in Push county this morning, but he wants me to take him to my lease in the bottoms(Haworth area) tonight. So I'll probably be up a tree this evening.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

ol'okie said:


> Embarrassed to say that I slept in this morning. I got up and stuck my head out the front door and was greeted to 60 degree temps and 20 mph winds. Shut the door, texted my friend and then stumbled back to bed. Sure felt good to sleep in! Been getting up at 4:00 and hunting 10 hrs a day for the last 4 days.
> 
> Need to cut up my buck anyway.
> 
> My buddy hunted our lease in Push county this morning, but he wants me to take him to my lease in the bottoms(Haworth area) tonight. So I'll probably be up a tree this evening.


Good minds think alike. Been hunting hard for five days straight. I also looked outside and saw those gusty winds and thought those deer fed all night in that moon light. Im heading back to bed and hunt the evening. Still going to be windy. Like be there the first calm morning.
DB


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

I did the exact same thing. Looked out the window at 5:30 and saw the bright moon and trees laying sideways in the wind, told my son let's sleep in today.

Got invited by a friend to his place last night to take some does and had 9 does come in. They were just at the edge of our comfortable shooting range, but with the 30 mph wind it wasn't worth the chance of a bad shot.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Past hour I've been watching this stud bedded with a doe, 270 yds from my tree. He's ran off 2 lil bucks already. Open crp between is and the wind is absolutely dead so there's no way of sneaking up on them.

Wife is sick to her stomach, she texted me saying she had a mega buck at 18 yds and got busted before she could draw.


----------



## monsterbuck2006 (Jul 29, 2007)

Had a good night yesterday. Had one buck casually cruising about 40 yards but would ever really stop. Tried the doe can call and grunts. He would pause but wouldnt come in. Later had a decent 8 pt come in down wind. I was using a doe decoy and code blue doe in estrous scent on it. Add the can call and that equals a ride in the back of the truck. 32 yd broadside. T3s zipped right through him. Definately not the biggest buck we have running around but a nice one for us all the same. Very cool hunt. Probably one of the best ones Ive had in a long time. I will definately try the decoy again. If I only had the can call or only the decoy I dont think it would have worked out. The bucks are definately starting to look for does in central Ok. Ill try to post a pic. I still need to figure that part out.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> High winds making it tough. Moon bright and saw several deer on fields coming out. Winds calm as sun went down.
> 
> Back out this morning. Nephew sure was proud of his first hunt and first kill with a bow. He let a few walk and used good judgement and waited for perfect shot. Trophy Taker terminal T did a good job on high hit. Deer went 25yrds.
> 
> ...


Congrats to your nephew!!!


----------



## davs2601 (Feb 6, 2008)

Seems like they just started moving. Just saw two does out of range then a spike at 18 yards. I missed him friday but i connected today. I got a good blood trail and a complete passthrough so im waiting 30 min. This will be my first archery deer........i cant sit still so im surfing AT to kill some time


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

Saw a few deer this morning but nothing big. Here's my wife trying not to get busted by a small 6pt.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Seems like the deer movement is following the moon pattern according to what I have seen and what is on camera.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Went out midday and check trail cam pictures. Deer was diffiantly feeding this morning in the high winds. Should have had my nephew in the stand for another doe instead of sleeping in! He was pretty tired as well and one reason I made the call. Well were ready to hunt this evening and in the morning. Hopefully he will get a second doe before returning home.

Seeing some new bucks I have not seen on trail cam. Still night time movement. Im quessing next week when does come in heat thats all going to change. Im off work the 17 through 27 hunting. WOO HOOOOOOOOO! Please give us some good calm cooler days.
DB


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Winds like this makes me into a tree hugger.


----------



## davs2601 (Feb 6, 2008)

I recovered my first archery deer!! Arrow in the right arm pit out the front of the chest. He went about 100 yards and laid down. I gave it two hours so i didnt screw it up. Ate lunch then came back and he was right where i thought he would be. 

Im in the middle of processing so ill put up a pic later tonight. 

Finally, its been a long 7 years!


----------



## OKbow87 (Aug 6, 2005)

Congrats! 

I made a move into the timber instead of on the edges and crop fields. Had two small bucks cruise by with their nose to the ground, but both managed to grab a couple of the big burr acorns that are laying everywhere in here on their way through.


----------



## davs2601 (Feb 6, 2008)

Here is the spike from earlier. He had actually been shot in the neck earlier. It is a through shot with what looks like either a field point or a mech that failed to open. It looks to have healed up well. The 100 grn muzzy left a vicious entry wound and a perfect triangle exit.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Congrats davs!

Looking at the weather, I think I'm going to take off Wednesday thru Friday for another 5 day weekend. At least I'll get in 3 more bowhunts before the woods get crowded.


----------



## Okccj (Oct 13, 2005)

Shot an 8 point this morning in Beckham county.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow was it windy this evening! I got in the stand about 3:00 and by 4:00 I had decided I should have just stayed at home and watched football. About 4:10 I had a spike follow the scent trail I had layed. He got to within about 3 yards from my ladder and turned and strolled off. About 4:20 I heard some running in the timber to the east of me. All the sudden a doe comes running full speed ahead about 50 yards away. There was a decent 8 point following her and a real nice 8 following him. I would suspect they were running about 112 mph as best I can tell. They ran in the woods about 100 yards to the north and the smaller buck came back out and was running a fork horn. It was a pretty cool 45 sec and then it was over (I'm use to that though :wink: ) That was the only deer I seen all evening. 

Hopefully we get a north wind tomorrow that isn't near as strong. I have a stand I really want to hunt but I need a north wind to do so.


----------



## gnoble12 (Sep 29, 2011)

Seems like the deer activity picked up once the wind laid down. I saw two does just as I was about to head back to the truck, but no bucks following them. This week should be great esp tuesday and wednesday with a cold front moving in. I'm thinking about taking my bow and shotgun for gun season on one of the properties I got permission to hunt since the landowner doesn't want any rifle hunting. Never done any deer hunting with a shotgun so it should be interesting. Any suggestions on a particular load?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Yeah wind also swirled and changed directions. Two of us had one yearling doe. Tough few days hunting.

Going back out in the morning. Cant beleive I have not had a shooter buck around. Got them at night on trail cam. Surely these does got to come in estrous soon and force these bigger bucks to move. Maybe once this moon phase leaves things will pick up.
FN


----------



## davs2601 (Feb 6, 2008)

gnoble12 said:


> Seems like the deer activity picked up once the wind laid down. I saw two does just as I was about to head back to the truck, but no bucks following them. This week should be great esp tuesday and wednesday with a cold front moving in. I'm thinking about taking my bow and shotgun for gun season on one of the properties I got permission to hunt since the landowner doesn't want any rifle hunting. Never done any deer hunting with a shotgun so it should be interesting. Any suggestions on a particular load?


Will you be shooting smooth bore or rifled barrel? I have always used lightfield hybred exp or hornady sst slugs for my moss 500 with a rifled barrel. Its capable of 150yards all day


----------



## gnoble12 (Sep 29, 2011)

davs2601 said:


> Will you be shooting smooth bore or rifled barrel? I have always used lightfield hybred exp or hornady sst slugs for my moss 500 with a rifled barrel. Its capable of 150yards all day


Smooth bore unfortunately...I'd never had a need for a rifled barrel shotgun before now. If I have a buck 40 yds and closer I'll probably just use my bow, but I'd like to get a buck down soon so I will definitely have the shotgun ready if I don't get one within bow range.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

robbcayman said:


> Umm.. gun season isn't until next weekend. With that said, S.E. Oklahoma has sounded like World War 3 since Oct 1st!


Most locals consider it gun season in SE OK from about the last of August till the antlers drop. We get to hunt what's left over.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I have some does that stay (bed regularly) in a 10 acre patch of brushy woods behind my house. They've been around periodically for the 1.5 years that I've lived here and they raise their fawns back here so we see them fairly often. 

Today for the first time a buck showed up with them. He looks like a small 2.5 year old 8 and he's been pushing a couple around this little patch all morning. 

-just thought it was interesting and some "proof" of increased rut activity to see a new buck in an area they don't frequent otherwise.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

I pretty much have the same story as everyone else...warm temps and moon have lead to slow daytime activity.

I have noticed a decline in nightime movement at my feeders as well? Last night I did have a group of 5 does come in just before dark, then a mature buck came in (when it was to dark to shoot) and the does scattered like quail....the buck just stayed at the feeder and ate..... I just havent seen any solid rutting activity......it should take off any day I hope.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

yokelokie said:


> Most locals consider it gun season in SE OK from about the last of August till the antlers drop. We get to hunt what's left over.


That's disgusting. 

The finally countdown begins! I can't wait to get out there Friday and starting hunting!


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Went yesterday and zeroed. I did get two new shooters cruising early morning before sun up on camera. This is the week chasing will kick off!


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Can we take antlerless deer with archery tackle in the middle of gun season? I need a couple of yearling does in my freezer and I would rather take them with bow than rifle.

I will carry a rifle just in case, but I think that I will bow hunt throughout gun season. I did not muzzleload hunt this year for the first time ever... took a doe that week with my bow and enjoyed it tremendously.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Gonna get the .270 sighted in this afternoon. I went with the Bowhunter only attitude for the last 5 years and I don't have a buck to show for it. Gonna swallow my pride a lil bit and try to put one down with the rifle this coming season.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

According to the regs, antlerless days for archery season are from October 1st through January 15th. Got that from the Antlerless Zone map in the Hunting Regs Book.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Morning hunt*

Real slow morning. Cooler weather coming and moon leaving. Woo HOOO. Look out because does will be coming into estrous. 

Nephew had doe and buck on the tail this morning. Yearling buck. I saw nothing but winds swirled in draw and I figured as much. North wind this evening and light rain. Works for me. Tirde of this darn hot weather and full moon.

Im darn sure ready to put a buck down. This passing and let them grow stuff gets old quick. Im ready to get a buck down.
DB


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

ol'okie said:


> According to the regs, antlerless days for archery season are from October 1st through January 15th. Got that from the Antlerless Zone map in the Hunting Regs Book.


That's the way I read it. Just wanting to make sure. Seems like I often have lots of does and yearlings within bow range in the middle of the week gun season. I'm carrying a bow along this year.


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

Took this buck in 07 with a 20 guage slug smoothbore at 15 yrds.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

jbsoonerfan said:


> Gonna get the .270 sighted in this afternoon. I went with the Bowhunter only attitude for the last 5 years and I don't have a buck to show for it. Gonna swallow my pride a lil bit and try to put one down with the rifle this coming season.


I'm in the same boat brother...I sighted my 30.06 in last night. I even notched out some 2x6's and made stands specifically comfortable for rifle shooting! Going after mossy horns! Lol


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Yokelokie,

Yes to the taking does with archery during gun season. It used to be that archery season actually closed during rifle season but now it runs concurrent with gun and muzzle loader so the archery regs apply as written to that time frame.

So go get some. Somebody needs to


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

gnoble12 said:


> Seems like the deer activity picked up once the wind laid down. I saw two does just as I was about to head back to the truck, but no bucks following them. This week should be great esp tuesday and wednesday with a cold front moving in. I'm thinking about taking my bow and shotgun for gun season on one of the properties I got permission to hunt since the landowner doesn't want any rifle hunting. Never done any deer hunting with a shotgun so it should be interesting. Any suggestions on a particular load?


I killed my first deer with a smoothbore 12 g. My old beater winchester 120 ranger will shoot a slug pretty good out to about 85 yds. Just shoot yours and see what it will do.


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

I have yet to see any chasing. Did see a couple nice ones over the weekend. Think we are still a few days away from it really going strong.

Darrall


----------



## gnoble12 (Sep 29, 2011)

yokelokie said:


> I killed my first deer with a smoothbore 12 g. My old beater winchester 120 ranger will shoot a slug pretty good out to about 85 yds. Just shoot yours and see what it will do.


Yeah I'll be shooting a rem 1170 12 gauge w/ open sights. I'm gonna take it to the range this week and see how she does.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Vacation is over, back at work now :angry: I hunted hard from 11/4 to 11/12. Warm and windy weather coupled with the full moon made for tough conditions. I gave it my best try, even low-crawled 315 yards thru a CRP field after a bedded big boy only to watch with a sickening feeling when he and his doe bolted from a deep drainage ditch when I was within 20 yards. I Passed alot of dinks and does and saw several nice ones but just never could get one to cooperate. Some does went into heat middle part of last week and the big boys locked down on them fast and the action skidded to a halt. Sighting went from 15+ a day to less than 5 (fawns and little bucks). I hate not having one down before gun season starts b/c it sure gets tougher to score from here on out. Good luck to you boys out there this week! :thumbs_up


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Real slow morning. Cooler weather coming and moon leaving. Woo HOOO. Look out because does will be coming into estrous.
> 
> Nephew had doe and buck on the tail this morning. Yearling buck. I saw nothing but winds swirled in draw and I figured as much. North wind this evening and light rain. Works for me. Tirde of this darn hot weather and full moon.
> 
> ...


Ha! DB you sound just like me. A nice 2 1/2 year old probably wont get a pass from me now. I have only drug one doe out of the woods this year and have not even seen a buck older than 1 1/2.


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Yesterday PM activity picked up big time around 4. The wind died about the same time. We were on govt land and saw at least 12 does. I couldnt believe a buck didnt show. About 515shot a doe at 54 yards. Watched her run about 40 yards and stop. Bout 10 seconds later she did the death fall and it was over. One of the coolest hunts Ive ever had!!! None of the other deer got spooked. Four of the does circled the dead one and went back to feeding. Tried to call one in range for my sis, but they finally moved on.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok, after throwing myself on the office floor and whinning like a 4 year old little girl, I now have wed off to go hunt. Man....the things we do to go after the big boys. I hope it's worth it as I played one of my hold cards with the boss.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm taking off Wednesday thru Friday, but down here in the Southeast, I think Wednesday will probably be the worst of the three. Tuesday night lows supposed to be 53 and 14mph winds for all day Wednesday. Now Wednesday night and Thursday will be mid 30's.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Not sure whats going on but deer are not hitting any feeders. Got corn growing. Only got two feeders and dont hunt that often.

Strange week.
DB


----------



## jglynn (Jul 24, 2009)

Saw deer all over starting about 2 p.m.. Really moving before this front. Went ahead and broke my rule and shot a doe. I usually dont shoot does this time of year due to the rut. Anyway, hit her good with a rage and she didnt go but 20 yards. Meat in the freezer!!!


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Hunted from 3:00 till dark and had one little buck cruise through. That was it. Checked a cam near that stand and had a big deer there at 7:45 this morning and had deer there all say till about 2:00. Crazy year so far for me.


----------



## GaryinOK (Apr 3, 2007)

Still really slow for me, and really strange. I thought as soon as that wind backed off, but nothing. Feeders untouched. Hopefully in the AM it gets better.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

good movement for me today. no big bucks but took a doe, shot was a little suspect but the muzzy mx3's did their work. Hopefully good movement tomorrow. I have seen mild chasing and this morning I saw chasing at full speed.


----------



## bm19 (Nov 3, 2009)

hopefully this wind will lay down soon and the temps drop in a couple days. It is going to explode.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

gnoble12 said:


> Yeah I'll be shooting a rem 1170 12 gauge w/ open sights. I'm gonna take it to the range this week and see how she does.


Gird your loins, my man. A shotgun slug will rattle your teeth.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

jbsoonerfan said:


> It was a pretty cool 45 sec and then it was over (I'm use to that though :wink: )


It's those 45 second encounters in life that makes it worth living, huh. Like they say... 99 percent of life is not exciting. But oh that 1 percent!!!


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks like rain is in the forecast for early next week.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Saw a doe and and two fawns, and one nice buck cruising around. Couldn't stay for long so back already. Def. not as exciting as the first week of Nov., but you just might catch one between does any time.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Saw a doe grazing on the Hwy 9 E right of way this morning, east of Norman, and a nice 8 pt laying down about 20 yds away from her. It like he was just waiting on her to give him permission. It was at 8:30am.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Same does were behind my house this morning but today they drug in a different buck. Just a little scrub but still interesting to watch without the hunting pressure.

They've shown up twice today. Once at sunrise and then again around 9.


----------



## gnoble12 (Sep 29, 2011)

yokelokie said:


> Gird your loins, my man. A shotgun slug will rattle your teeth.


Haha yeah I'm hoping I can get some accuracy within about 4-5 shots...any more than that and I'm sure my shoulder will be toast. Maybe it's a good thing I shoot guns righty and bows lefty? Lol. I'm still working on learning myself to shoot guns lefty...grew up shooting them right handed so it's pretty awkward.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

good movement this morning. but not big bucks. this evening only the same three pack of does I saw earlier today. they completely circled me earlier and didn't alarm. Tonight they returned and kept me in stands 20 min past shooting light and walked off. so I feel good about not spooking the deer. I harvested a doe from the same stand yesterday, she didn't go 30 yards.


----------



## buck-i (Jan 23, 2003)

flying in from Afganistan on the 22nd on 15 days R and R ,hoping to get some good time in at THunderbird good luck everyone


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

...


----------



## davs2601 (Feb 6, 2008)

buck-i said:


> flying in from Afganistan on the 22nd on 15 days R and R ,hoping to get some good time in at THunderbird good luck everyone


Robert is that you? If you need anything when you get back let me know. Ive got all kinds of stands you can borrow if you need. Glad you get to come home for a little bit. I have a spot where the deer are funneling through all day. I can pm you the info. I shot a spike in that spot on sunday and there are quite a few does in the area also


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

buck-i said:


> flying in from Afganistan on the 22nd on 15 days R and R ,hoping to get some good time in at THunderbird good luck everyone


Thanks for your service! Hope you kill a monster!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davs2601 (Feb 6, 2008)

buck-i said:


> flying in from Afganistan on the 22nd on 15 days R and R ,hoping to get some good time in at THunderbird good luck everyone


Robert is that you? If you need anything when you get back let me know. Ive got all kinds of stands you can borrow if you need. Glad you get to come home for a little bit. I have a spot where the deer are funneling through all day. I can pm you the info. I shot a spike in that spot on sunday and there are quite a few does in the area also


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

I was able to take another great buck off of public land this evening on a very exciting hunt. I will add a few pictures come morning time. For now he hangs and chills for the night.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Has anyone noticed the green that has appeared from the warmer weather and sunshine we have had in Oct. and early Nov. 

Heck corn from my feeders lately has not been touched like normal. Notice the does on the green allot.
DB


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> Has anyone noticed the green that has appeared from the warmer weather and sunshine we have had in Oct. and early Nov.
> 
> Heck corn from my feeders lately has not been touched like normal. Notice the does on the green allot.
> DB


We have really noticed this at are lease as well. We have some really good pastures and about 200acres of wheat and they are passing up the feeders and the wheat to go eat in these fields with the green grass.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

okiehunt said:


> We have really noticed this at are lease as well. We have some really good pastures and about 200acres of wheat and they are passing up the feeders and the wheat to go eat in these fields with the green grass.


Im seeing groups of does on these fields. Pretty unusual for this time of year. 
DB


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Hunted with a buddy south of Chickasha tonight. I call it the deer farm. Usually see between 20 and 40 deer. (I know it sounds like a lie, but it is not) Tonight we saw maybe 20. 2 nice bucks but not shooters. A 10pt and a 9pt. Neither one was chasing the does that were milling around in the wheat. 

One little nubby walked right under us bleeting at a big doe like he was looking for his mother. It was cool to see and hear. 

No does withing shooting distance.


----------



## gnoble12 (Sep 29, 2011)

okiehunt said:


> We have really noticed this at are lease as well. We have some really good pastures and about 200acres of wheat and they are passing up the feeders and the wheat to go eat in these fields with the green grass.


This year has definitely been an odd one...drought conditions through mid october, daily temps all over the place, slow rut activity so far...I keep telling myself it's gonna go nuts any day. I sure hope that's true.

One of the places I got permission to hunt has about 150 acres of wheat and I've driven up to it several times and shined my brights on the field and haven't seen a single deer on it. I'm hoping they start hitting it in the next 2 weeks for gun season. I'd like to get some meat in the freezer soon!


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

My daughter and I are headed to Lexington Game Management area for a draw hunt today. Had 2 friends kill decent deer yesterday morning and both saw lots of bucks cruising the areas. Hope they are still running some today, wish us luck!!


----------



## Dots (Mar 16, 2005)

*gettin closer*

I spent all day tues. in southern kansas, saw 14 different bucks, all with does or looking.(on a mission not feeding) thats right on the Ok Ks border, no big bucks but 2 mature ones. This weather change should turn it on around here,(NE OK). I think within 2 or 3 days will start start seeing more daylight activity. Good Luck.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

fishfurlife said:


> I was able to take another great buck off of public land this evening on a very exciting hunt. I will add a few pictures come morning time. For now he hangs and chills for the night.


We need pictures. Congrats on a excellant season.
DB


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

I was driving down 75 from Tulsa to Texas yesterday, about every time I looked into a field there was a deer just walking somewhere. Never saw any racks though, probably little bucks. Didn't notice any dead deer. Between 3-5 pm.


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Not sure whats going on but deer are not hitting any feeders. Got corn growing. Only got two feeders and dont hunt that often.
> 
> Strange week.
> DB


I always watch this thread because I hunt right on the Red River, Texas side, South of Altus. It was funny deer were killing our feeders till about 2 weeks ago and now the little ones meander by and eat a bite or two - nothing else even looks at them and they'll be feeding on the green stuff 50 yds away. Guess that's what happens when the wheat starts to grow and the ground looks like a golf course. I hunted with my son last weekend and expected a terrible hunt, but we saw 23 deer, 13 of those bucks, 5 of those young 8-10 pts, and one toad of a 10 with split brows that I hope I see again at some point, closer than 800 yards. The bucks 2 and older were cruising.

Good luck all.


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

been at the lease since last friday the 11, bucks are starting to show in good numbers, saw a nice 10 chasing a doe and have seen numerous small bucks chasing. saw once 4 point chase 3 different does in a 30 minute period he was so excited he didnt know what to do.saw a nice eight that was bedded with a doe in a field as they both jumped up and ran off together.should be a good opening weekend for the gunhunters


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

buck-i said:


> flying in from Afganistan on the 22nd on 15 days R and R ,hoping to get some good time in at THunderbird good luck everyone


Thanks for preserving our freedom, buck-i. Glad you are getting some r-r during hunting season. Enjoy your time at home.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

No deer for me but the ducks are working good for us!

Knocked out a couple more limits this morning and made it in for a 9AM conference call!.......vacation day saved. YES!


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Tipped this guy over yesterday evening. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1623834


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Im fixing to put some time in the woods. Off until the monday after Thanksgiving starting tommorrow. Cooler weather and darn moon out of here.

Just myself, no quest and time to go mobile and find a shootable buck.

Oklahoma gun season but it dont effect me on my lease. Only two members gun hunt. Hopefully it wont be to bad. 

Woo Hoo
DB


----------



## Robbie Thompson (Jul 2, 2004)

Working today and saw 2 different bucks chasing does. Girls didn't seem interested yet, and bucks were of average size. This was at 10:30 a.m. and other at 11:15 a.m.
Looks like it will fall in this weekend! Going to be off from 18th thru 27th! Woooo Hoooo!


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

It's like someone turn off a light switch. I sat all morning today until 2pm and didn't see a thing. None of my 3 cameras have anything on them this week either and the corn is piled up under the feeders. I set them to only go off once a day and for only a few seconds until activity picks up around them. I sprayed the bottom of my boots with estes urine for the walk in this morning and set off a buck bomb. Nothing seems to be working, I have not had one deer(buck or doe) show up sense Nov. 5th. That day, I could have shot 10, but was on a mission to get one of the big boys that were filling up my SD cards in Oct. So far this year we have one old doe down on OCt. 1 and one 2 to 3 yr old doe on Nov. 4th. I have never had a November like this one. I hope it gets better soon. I'm losing my confidence at this point.


----------



## RCDuck (Dec 4, 2008)

Kkromer, I must be just north of you on N side of the Red near Davidson. Just got in the tree. Watched a nice 8 walk across the pasture at about 3:15 right when I stepped into it on the way to my stand. Hope he cruises this way this evening. Here's my view for the evening.








Hope y'all are right about them avoiding the feeders. I don't use feeders but do have pastures. This one was over seeded with wheat by the landowner as an afterthought and does have some young shoots starting to pop up. Hunting this evening and all day tommorow.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Sat through the wind and the rain this evening and only saw one small spike.

However, this morning, I caught three bucks cruising(one a shooter). It was an easy sit. 

Hoping the cold weather puts em on their feet in the morning.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

I wish I could hunt tomorrow. I'll be out there on Saturday morning, I'm putting something down in the next few weeks.. book it.


----------



## Justin Wyrick (Jul 13, 2011)

I wish I could hunt in the morning! Its going to be perfect.


----------



## RCDuck (Dec 4, 2008)

They were moving pretty good in SW OK this evening. I had one decent buck hanging out about 250 yards across the pasture. I decided to try a little rattling to see if I could get his attention, although I thought it would be doubtful due to the wind. I rattled for about 20-30 seconds and not 15 seconds later I had a small 5 and a small 6 come running full speed from behind me and stop 4 yards in front of my tree, directly down wind. They hung out for about 5 minutes and then eased off without detecting me. I've never done much rattling, but that's the first time I've had anything come running in response to the rattling... pretty cool experience. Ended up seeing 5 bucks and 5 does. The other 3 bucks were decent 8's and appeared to be just cruising, not following does. Looking forward to tommorow.


----------



## bm19 (Nov 3, 2009)

I can't wait for tomorrow morning. I don't know if I'm going to be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## gnoble12 (Sep 29, 2011)

bm19 said:


> I can't wait for tomorrow morning. I don't know if I'm going to be able to sleep tonight.


bm, should be a great morning. Wish I could hunt tomorrow...

Hunted this morning and saw a doe when I was walking in and she blew like crazy. Did see a yearling 6 pt cruise by with his nose to the ground about 5 yards from my stand around 8 oclock. Had to head to class around 9:30...darn college! Lol and I was not prepared for that cold NE wind...should've checked the forecast a little closer. Hoping to hunt hard friday afternoon and all this weekend for the gun season opener.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

robbcayman said:


> I wish I could hunt tomorrow. I'll be out there on Saturday morning, I'm putting something down in the next few weeks.. book it.


My hopes are big for this morning/day. Here it is 1:30am and Im wide awake. Ready to hit the woods this morning. May go walk the 24 hr Walmart and hit the I hop for breakfast. This deer hunting is worse than any drug. LOL 

Got a east wind and think Im going to try a stand I have been holding off all season to hunt. Call this rolling the dice!

Hope it turns out to be a good morning.
DB


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Good luck DB. I'm hunting my old stand by. A NorthEast wind is forecasted for here and that will blow directly toward the thicket, but the deer rarely exit the thicket directly in front of me. And normally, the deer are traveling through the pine plantation so a NE wind is normally the wind that produces the most sightings for me.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Well Education cannot call me dedicated. Sitting here in my off hour, wishing I was sitting in the tree on this what seems to be perfect morning in Southeastern Oklahoma. As typical for this yr, colder temps in the mid week followed by high south winds driving up temps for the weekend. Haven't called in sick yet this year, and sure wish I would have. Well I guess I will get off here and teach a little Am. History, good luck to you guys today!


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Got up this morning to hunt here at the house with the east wind that was forecasted last night only to wake up to a straight up west wind. I was pissed. A west wind here at the house blows my scent right toward where the deer come from and since the stand is so close to the house I didn't bother getting up too early. This meant that I didn't have enough time to make it any where else. I only have one stand thats set up for a west wind and its a 45min drive and a 45min walk.


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Crazy morning So far 6 does. 3 fawns 4 spikes a 21/2 year old 8 pointer and a mature shooter 10.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

I was working out this morning and the trainer took us outside just at sunrise to work on some legs. Man how I wished I was up in a tree. What a beautiful morning it was! I hope that the rut is in full swing for this weekend. I leave tonight and will update what i can from the iphone on sightings and deer. Best of luck to all.


----------



## SIG44 (Jul 21, 2006)

I was thinking as I sit on stand that you really gotta love this sport. To get [email protected] to take a scent free shower, to get into multiple layers of clothing, to go sit in a tree in the dark in 29 degree temperature til it gets dark again with the possibility of not seeing anything. You can't just like this sport, or think its just okay. By the way, I haven't seen anything this morning.


----------



## bm19 (Nov 3, 2009)

The deer were moving this morning. We didn't see any shooters but betweeen me and my dad we saw 28 deer. I had a 2 yr old 8 point and a couple 1 yr old bucks looking for and following does. Dad saw a buck at daylight that he couldn't get a good look at and a 3 yr old 10 point we have pictures of. He saw a couple other 1 and 2 yr old bucks too. We will be back after them this afternoon.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Saw a spike, a forked horn and a coyote. Sat until 11.


----------



## RCDuck (Dec 4, 2008)

They are definitely moving today in SW OK. I've seen 6 bucks between 10:00 and 12:30 including 4 shooter 8's (for me). 2 of them were sparring pretty good on my way into a different stand at 11:00 then just had one ease by at 10 yds but to my right where I have no shot.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

TailChaser said:


> I was driving down 75 from Tulsa to Texas yesterday, about every time I looked into a field there was a deer just walking somewhere. Never saw any racks though, probably little bucks. Didn't notice any dead deer. Between 3-5 pm.


Was down at Lower Mountain Fork fly fishing last week/weekend, saw deer all over the place (not just in the park area). As we drove back up Indian Nation turnpike from Hugo to Henryetta on Sunday I saw at least 5 dead on the road. 3 were bucks, 1 decent sized.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> My hopes are big for this morning/day. Here it is 1:30am and Im wide awake. Ready to hit the woods this morning. May go walk the 24 hr Walmart and hit the I hop for breakfast. This deer hunting is worse than any drug. LOL
> 
> Got a east wind and think Im going to try a stand I have been holding off all season to hunt. Call this rolling the dice!
> 
> ...


It's an addiction.. no doubt. I hope you put one down, bud.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

JawsDad said:


> Was down at Lower Mountain Fork fly fishing last week/weekend, saw deer all over the place (not just in the park area). As we drove back up Indian Nation turnpike from Hugo to Henryetta on Sunday I saw at least 5 dead on the road. 3 were bucks, 1 decent sized.


On the way back I noticed two dead yesterday. They were just a ways off the roads, but I noticed the buzzards.


----------



## RCDuck (Dec 4, 2008)

So excited about seeing a bunch of good deer today I forgot to rant.... Went to hunt a ground blind this morning and it and a reconyx cam "secured" with a cable lock are gone. 1/2 mile from nearest county road on private property!!! Fresh scars on the tree where the cam had been cut off very recently. Told the landowner about it and I think he was more pissed than me...wants me to show him the spot so he can call the sheriff. I can't imagine that will do much good but if he wants to I guess he can.


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

Got invited to a friends place to do a little doe control. Son got his first deer ever then 15 minutes later got another one. Time to buy 2 more tags!

Story and pics here
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1624470


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

RCDuck said:


> So excited about seeing a bunch of good deer today I forgot to rant.... Went to hunt a ground blind this morning and it and a reconyx cam "secured" with a cable lock are gone. 1/2 mile from nearest county road on private property!!! Fresh scars on the tree where the cam had been cut off very recently. Told the landowner about it and I think he was more pissed than me...wants me to show him the spot so he can call the sheriff. I can't imagine that will do much good but if he wants to I guess he can.


Where do you hunt. PM me. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I know how you feel. I had a camera stolen off of private land in Sept. I followed the foot prints and they led out the back of the property onto someone elses land. I didn't want to trespass on it so I did not follow them any further. Good luck on finding out who got it, but as with mine, I fear there is little we can do unless you catch them in the act.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Bluebird great day.
Saw some good bucks chasing today. Saw lots of deer. 

Shot a good doe this evening. Big boys are going where the ladys are. Should be an excellant gun season.
DB


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Had a buck cruise by around 445, he payed no attention to my grunt. He wasnt a shooter so no biggie. Sis saw 2 does stand on their hind legs and fight it out. The smaller doe was bleatin the whole time, tail straight out. Buck didnt show for her though. After the does scrapped, she called the larger doe back in, almost got a shot at her, but it didnt quite work out.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Bluebird great day.
> Saw some good bucks chasing today. Saw lots of deer.
> 
> Shot a good doe this evening. Big boys are going where the ladys are. Should be an excellant gun season.
> DB


Congrats!! Did you take any pics of the doe?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

robbcayman said:


> Congrats!! Did you take any pics of the doe?


Sure. Good day to be in the woods. Buddy who owns his own ranch saw 40 deer today and 11 were bucks and 8 he could shoot. Must be nice to own a 1000acres all for your own deer hunting.


----------



## bm19 (Nov 3, 2009)

I saw a buck this evening for the first time I've been wanting to lay eyes on all year. He was just up cruising about 30 minutes before dark. I hope one of the neighbors doesn't see him next week because he will be a stud next year. As long as he isn't one of the first deer to walk by them he should be ok.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Wind chill 26 degrees in the morning. Bet they start moving once the sun starts warming the area up.

Taking a friend into my honey hole. Setting him up 250 yards to the west. With a SE wind, once of us should get a look at a shooter. I'm going out on a limb and saying around 9:15! LOL


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Sure. Good day to be in the woods. Buddy who owns his own ranch saw 40 deer today and 11 were bucks and 8 he could shoot. Must be nice to own a 1000acres all for your own deer hunting.


Nice doe for sure. Gotta love shooting the slick heads. 1,000 acres and 40+ deer would be like heaven for me... maybe Obama will give it to us.. lol.


----------



## OKbow87 (Aug 6, 2005)

^ rotflmao


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

robbcayman said:


> Nice doe for sure. Gotta love shooting the slick heads. 1,000 acres and 40+ deer would be like heaven for me... maybe Obama will give it to us.. lol.


Maybe that is what the Occupy WallStreet guys are wanting!!
Good luck to all tomorrow!


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

RCDuck said:


> So excited about seeing a bunch of good deer today I forgot to rant.... Went to hunt a ground blind this morning and it and a reconyx cam "secured" with a cable lock are gone. 1/2 mile from nearest county road on private property!!! Fresh scars on the tree where the cam had been cut off very recently. Told the landowner about it and I think he was more pissed than me...wants me to show him the spot so he can call the sheriff. I can't imagine that will do much good but if he wants to I guess he can.


I feel your pain and frustration. I also hunt private land... only get to go over on weekends. I constantly find sign of tresspassers... angers me to no end. Three years ago, I was crawling into my treestand well before daylight on a Saturday morning... just happened to shine my flashlight on the treestand seat before climbing onto the stand. Someone had put a VERY fresh dog turd in the seat. And I had hunted that stand till dark the night before. Stuff like that all the time.

Now you got me paranoid. I'm sitting here wondering... Who's doing what on my hunting ground today while I am at work.

Oh well... I get to hunt and camp about 5 or 6 days next week. Life is good in spite of all the nonsense.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Big boys were on their feet this morning...just not within shooting range.

Concentrating on taking my son and wife during rifle and then I may get in a few bowhunts in late season.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Congrats furfish thats a stud! Good luck this weekend guys.


----------



## dalejbrass (Oct 24, 2003)

Well fellas....I'm up in Pratt Kansas on my 2nd day of a 6 day hunt. The rut seems to just being kickin into gear. Dropped the string on a STUD last night, TWICE!!! Clean misses both times. It was late and I lost him in the sites both times. This site is coming off as soon as I get home and spott hog is going back on. There's 3 of us and were all seeing good bucks. I passed on a 145ish, 11 point this morning and my buddy stuck a giant....so, backed out. He's gonna sit same spot and see if he steps out tonight...if not, going back in tonight. 

First time in kansas and I must admit I am hooked so far. The crappy part is my range manager texted when I was leaving to let me know that he had just seen 3 of our shooter bucks on their feet in the day light!!!! Go figure!! 

Good luck fellow hunters!!!


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

how are things looking in the northwest? headed to shattuck/ arnett area this weekend to fulfill my enlistment into the orange army.


----------



## Justin Wyrick (Jul 13, 2011)

Well boys I got in late to the stand today due to a exam at noon and then a two hour drive to my hunting grounds. I climbed up in my stand at 3:30 and by 3:45 I'd missed a nice 8pt. With a strong head wind my best guess is I clipped a little limb. He was probably a 2.5 year old deer but after hunting hard and not having anything worth shooting I was happy to try and take him. Costly miss.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Taking my little brother out in the morning with a rifle to try and get him his first deer. He's been trying with his bow has yet to see a deer while in the blind. Had a nice little eight point in my yard a little while ago. I walk 400yds to get to the stand at the house and the dang deer are in the front yard.


----------



## bm19 (Nov 3, 2009)

Well good luck to everyone in the morning whether you are sticking with the bow or breaking out the firepower. I am breaking out the firepower. Keep your head low, the bullets will be flying.


----------



## gnoble12 (Sep 29, 2011)

Saw two bucks this evening. Both young deer, not shooters. Heading out in the morning with the shotgun to see what shows up in this ridiculous wind.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Everybody else out braving this wind, or am I the only crazy one. 41 mph gusts so far this morning.


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

Sitting out here with you. Orange army is out in force! Heard 5 shots by 7:00. Weird sitting here with a orange hat on, lol.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm out here with the 270 in hand. I have several pics of a 160+ on my camera several times. Let's hope the rut makes him stupid!


----------



## toddboy23 (Sep 11, 2008)

I am so damn tired of trying to hunt in this wind.


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

My son just let a small spike walk by. 5 minutes later we hear a shot in the direction he just went. So much for letting them get bigger here I guess.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

HAd a forky come through at first shooting light at 15 yrds, 3 does as well about 25 minutes ago. Nothing behind them yet.still not sure I'm hunting, feels more like bull riding, lol


----------



## mrbillbrown (Sep 30, 2009)

Sitting here enjoying the hurricane like wind gusts. I'm not 100% sure I'm not just "wasting" my time. But I love sitting 20' up w/a bow in hand


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Im trying to hold off til tommorow afternoon after church. Maybe the wind will be somewhat better.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

I went out for a half hour, see if people stirred any up. Didn't see anyone. Heard 1 shot in the distance as I was leaving.


----------



## bm19 (Nov 3, 2009)

Didn't see a deer. Didn't hear as much shooting as usual but the wind probably had something to do with that. I'm sick of having to hold on to the tree to keep from getting thrown out of it.


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

I had 3 bucks and one doe last night. (bucks need a few more years). I have guests over to my lodge today and they all saw deer this morning. No big shooters taken today though. I had a deer march right up to me in the dark as I was about to climb my stand. Hate it when that happens. 
I am going to hunt for 1 week solid, so maybe I will have a pic to post soon.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Hardly any gun shots for opening day.

Lease member killed a good ten point hanging with a doe with bow. Hot weather and wind killing the hunting.

I saw one button buck.
DB


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Saw 8 this morning. At first light, I had a weird racked 4 point tending a doe walk right under my stand. His right antler was a spike and his left antler was a nice 3 point. Wishing I wouldn't have shot the 7 point or I would've filled a tag with this one.

Did manage to see a nice 8 point at 80 yards. Was bowhunting so that didn't do me any good. 

Ended up hunting from 5:30 until noon. Planned on getting down at 11:00 but two does and a button buck were feeding under my stand and didn't walk off until almost noon.


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

We saw several does and small bucks this morning. Will be headed back out soon.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Wind switched to the north, the temps are dropping and the deer are starting to move... Grant county


----------



## Justin Wyrick (Jul 13, 2011)

Broke down an took the rifle out tonight and needless to say my sights are still empty.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

Very long story I will sum up. 11-17-11. 1030. I had to go see a man about a horse at 1030. I made one last scan. Nothing. Packed my stuff and put my quiver on. Before I unnocked my arrow I made one more scan. Saw this guy to my north, upwind. Couldn't make him out. As he came closer I saw that I would love to take him and he was approaching a lane. I drew. He stopped and stood then entered lane in the only place I couldn't shoot. I had to stand and followed him as he walked to my east and south of me. Entered 2 more lanes in the only place I couldn't shoot then the last lane he had his back to me. I almost put the string down.
Then he stopped, turned around and went to corn and again his vitals were covered by a twig and baby cedar. At this point I was at full draw for about 40 seconds. Luckily I was still standing so I rested my bow on my leg which helped a ton. My shoulder was burning. Then I decided to sit and lean to get to vitals. As I did that he read the script and took a step. I loosed arrow that looked and felt and sounded great. Total time drawn was about 60 seconds. Shot was a tiny bit back, liver shoot. He expired at 1600. If it wasn't for the high winds I imagine he would have seen and or heard me move so much. I turned fully drawn approx 55 degrees. Also when trailing him I found him alive 15 yards from him and didn't bump him. Amazing considering extremely loud leaves. Again, the wind helped me a ton. I feel very fortunate and couldn't have done it with out a couple friends help and my new bow doctor, Joe Ready at 66 pawn in Chandler America. 
Michael


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

138 lbs field dressed. Sorry for sideways pic. You guys helped a lot also. I love this thread.


----------



## gnoble12 (Sep 29, 2011)

Saw two does and one spike this afternoon. I was sitting in the tree stand when the west winds died down almost completely for about 30 minutes...then when the north winds started up, I could hear them coming from a distance and it sounded like a dang freight train coming through! Pretty cool. Unfortunately I didn't see any deer after that. Gonna go for an all day sit tomorrow...hopefully something good shows.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Rutting active ,,saw big bucks out in fields ,,Today ..but, they are not my fields ..around Grady Co..


----------



## Porkrind (Jun 1, 2010)

Only saw a small 5 pointer all day. Windy as hell but I felt determined not to let it drive me out of the woods.


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Saw several bucks cruising today that ranged from a 100" 8 to a 130" 10. My wife missed a 125" 8 and then could never get a clear shot on the 130" 10. All of these were seen in the morning not much but a tiny fork horn and some does in the evening...


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Saw one 6 ptr and 3 does this evening. Deer moved late. Need some cooler weather. Not allot of gun shoots for opening day.

DB


----------



## dreamssn_xforce (Nov 25, 2009)

Had a chance at a doe tonight, killed a tree limb instead.


----------



## Justin Wyrick (Jul 13, 2011)

Saw right around 30 deer between 5 to 5:30. There was not a doe that passed by that did not have a buck on her tail. Couple shooters that were just out of range.


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Well stilll seeeing alot of bucks but they are chasing so hard it is impossible to get a shot at them. It is only a matter of time though till one comes by and slows down enough for a shot. Good luck to everyone this is the best weather we have had all year and the deer are going nuts hope everyone kills a giant...


----------



## tslabaugh (May 29, 2011)

I was hunting Stephens County this morning... Had a light mist with 20mph winds which made it quite chilly! Had about 6-7 does under me and then a couple spikes come in and almost squared off. They chased some does around and then a hot doe with a shooter walked by at like 70 yards. Same trail the last doe that had a buck trailing her used. Taking the climber out there next weekend!


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

Didn't see a thing this morning 'cept this Renzo decoy. Almost dropped the hammer!


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Headed to the stand. Hope today is the day!


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Agreed, had a monster 3x4 mulie cone through yesterday. Had it at 50 yds and was chasing a doe, wouldn't stop long enough for a shot.


----------



## gnoble12 (Sep 29, 2011)

Well I think I might've missed a buck. I had just got settled in and I saw a buck about 500 yds away so I grunted at him and he didn't seem to hear so I rattled at him and sure enough he came right out into the wheat field I was sitting over. Didn't have anything to rest my gun on so I had trouble holding steady. He didn't jump, just ran off but I'll be checking for blood later. Hoping for the best but I think I missed...


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Man, what an uneventful afternoon. Got in the stand at 2:00 with high hopes. Perfect wind, overcast skies and temps falling. I saw one spike at 3:00 and about 5:20 a single doe came through. I sure was thinking that it might all fall together this evening, but it didn't.

However, I decided I would count the gunshots that I heard. From 2:00 till 5:40 I heard 13 shots. I guess someone was seeing something.


----------



## Justin Wyrick (Jul 13, 2011)

My wife shot at a deer for the first time tonight with her bow. She missed him, but I could not be more proud of her sticking out in the woods with me all day. The buck she shot at was a big 2.5 7 point. She will get another chance and I know she's gonna get it done!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

From the gunshots Im hearing. Morning are far better right now. Lots of gun shoots this morning.

Heard one shot tonight and that was buddy filling a dmap doe tag on lease. Deer are moving right at dark.

Get ready for weds. First good sunny day and bet the bullets will be flying.

Did have a good evening. Turkey, deer and **** and six pointer and two does. 
DB
DB


----------



## gnoble12 (Sep 29, 2011)

Well, I looked for blood for about an hour and a half in the dark...talked to a guy across the fence on the neighboring property and he was hunting in the area so I waited til dark to look. Scoured the area inch by inch where I thought I shot him and didn't find a drop of blood. Wish I'd have shot the buck but I sure am glad I didn't wound him. 

It was probably one of the best deer hunting experiences I've had though. First time I've ever legitimately rattled in a good buck and boy did he come running! He was at least a 2.5 yr old 8+ pointer. I didn't have a lot of time to look at him because it all happened so quickly. Also, the guy across the fence rattled in 2 spikes about an hour after I shot.

Talked to a friend who was hunting in Guthrie, and he shot a real nice mature 13 point buck and his friend shot an 11 point. It was his first deer hunt ever...darn beginners luck! I'd say the bucks are moving good in northern OK...


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

bucks are dogging the hell out of the does dang near had 2 rum over me sitting by a log!


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Saw one deer in 2 days this weekend....Not very much happening in my woods..Very few shots also.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Put my dad in one of my spots tonight and this guy followed a doe right into a food plot about a minute after her. He scored 138 7/8"


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

thats a stud.

Yesterday I saw 7 different deer from 1330 to 1430 then not a single thing until dark. I counted 4 gun shots


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

back from the lease for a few days, saw a number of small bucks chasing and did see 3 very nice bucks chasing. passed on a 6 point trailing a doe saturday morning. buddy killed a nice 12 point had only four small front teeth, very old deer at 4:15 in afternoon on sunday. went to processor and they were backed up 6 trucks waiting to unload.


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

went out saturday and seen a small three point and a doe in the morning. tried not to get blown out of the tree. didnt see anything on stand that evening but walking back to the house seen 6 and when leaving the farm seen 9 more all with in a one mile radius of my stand so they are there just need them to walk by. Also didnt hear many shots on Saturday.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Lots of chasing yesterday but mostly forkies and spikes doing it. Saw on big nice 8 and the does were having nothing to do with him. The deer are in the woods. I watched all morning as they moved and chased around. In the afternoon I moved into the woods from the wheat and confirmed a bunch of movement going on. Deer on their feet from 3 til dark and they did not even consider going into the wheat. Just milling about eating acorns.

My advice is get in the tight cover if you aren't seeing deer out in the open, they are there.

Hunted south of Chickasha all day Sunday.


----------



## Ranger Danger (Jan 7, 2011)

Mornings are definitely better in my area. Bow hunted Saturday morning and saw three shooters I've never seen before. Two were in hot pursuit of a doe. They ran two laps around the CRP field I was in and never slowed down. The third came within 20 yards but stayed behind a tree the entire time. Didn't see anything after 930. 

I've been locked into hunting evenings and have been getting pretty frustrated, but I'm adjusting my work schedule and hunting mornings until after the rut.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Lease member killed a good eight pointer this morning. Said he saw several chase scenes. Cant believe It didnt rain this morning.

I should have been in the woods. Forecasters are killing me. Perfect hunting conditions.

Off tommorrow and most likely will rain in the morning.
DB


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

+1 to Ranger Danger. Mornings seem to better. Chasing and movement until about 10 am at my spot on Sunday.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Walking back to the truck ,I put a good 9 point down yesterday with a gun at 1:00 pm...He was on the edge of the woods in a field ...It the rain stops stay out all day if you can ..They are rutting in central Oklahoma .I seen more out driving to work at around 10:00 am this morning..


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Saw several more chase scenes this morning including one really big buck but he was just on the other side of the property line. Then we saw a nice little 8 point dogging a doe and went after him and after about 40mins we had him on the ground. My wifes first decent buck on the ground she was really excited and so was I she hit him at 250yds and dropped him in his tracks. Gonna concentrate on getting a big one on the ground for me...Good luck guys....


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

My crew had a good weekend with the guns. Buddy killed a 120" sat evening that field dressed 152 lbs. My wife killed a 145" this morning that field dressed 175 lbs. We've got several trail cam pics of him so that made it even sweeter.


----------



## bm19 (Nov 3, 2009)

Saw 3 good bucks this morning between 7:30 and 9:30. All 3 were looking for does. I've never seen or have pictures of one of them so he was covering a lot of ground.


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

Timber Hawk said:


> Put my dad in one of my spots tonight and this guy followed a doe right into a food plot about a minute after her. He scored 138 7/8"


Heck Yeah! Is that off your farm? You had any luck there? How is the "sanctuary"? I bet the neighbors send you Christmas cards! Go hunt the "sanctuary", pansy!!!! JK, kinda...


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

gr8whitehunter said:


> Heck Yeah! Is that off your farm? You had any luck there? How is the "sanctuary"? I bet the neighbors send you Christmas cards! Go hunt the "sanctuary", pansy!!!! JK, kinda...


Y'all don't pay any attention to him. His hunting partner killed a 153" and he just can't get his partner to help get on good buck also. And my sanctuary is designed to help my neighbors along with me(well my dad). I'm just trying to be a good neighbor.


----------



## Ccdownum (Nov 10, 2011)

So Y'all think the rut is happening in Oklahoma I hunt on dirty creek in Warner ok and havent seen a lot of activity what ur opinions?!


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

full swing prerut, chasing, rut, hammertime, what ever you want to call it. the action is happening


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

teamorion22 said:


> full swing prerut, chasing, rut, hammertime, what ever you want to call it. the action is happening


Where are ya located?


----------



## Lorin (Feb 17, 2006)

Hunting partner took one of two bucks chasing a doe Sunday night near Lake Thunderbird. Looks as though some of the does are starting to come into early estrous. Good time to be in the woods, I plan to be the next two days if at all possible.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

We dropped two Sunday morning about 8:15... both chasing the same doe, within about 45 seconds of each other. My buddy got a nice 14 pt. Mine was a little smaller, 9pt...he came busting out of the brush and I grunted at him. When I did, he stopped, looked, and came straight across the creek and up the hill towards me. I grunted again and he stopped about 15 feet from me. Got a GOOD double lung shot on him! He ran about 30 yards and dropped like a rock! Tried to upload a couple of pics but the upload fails every time I try. Mine weighed in at 134lbs, and his at 144lbs. Harvest Time HT-2's and NAP Bloodruners, baby!!! They did their job well!


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

There was a REALLY nice 20 point killed this weekend West of Davis up in the Arbuckle mountains. 154lbs and HUGE mass on his rack.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Ccdownum said:


> So Y'all think the rut is happening in Oklahoma I hunt on dirty creek in Warner ok and havent seen a lot of activity what ur opinions?!


Yup, it's definitely happening where we're at here in the Southern part of the state!


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

jonshaff said:


> Where are ya located?


central oklahoma. I hunt near stillwater also but haven't made it up there lately. But i've heard it is on up there also.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

bigracklover said:


> My crew had a good weekend with the guns. Buddy killed a 120" sat evening that field dressed 152 lbs. My wife killed a 145" this morning that field dressed 175 lbs. We've got several trail cam pics of him so that made it even sweeter.


Shane, Congrats to your wife and buddy. Throw up some pics, man.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

robbcayman said:


> Shane, Congrats to your wife and buddy. Throw up some pics, man.


Here you go bud! He's the one the left.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

^^ That's a really nice buck. Your wife looks stoked. Out of curiosity, what caliber of rifle did she use and how far did he go?


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

robbcayman said:


> ^^ That's a really nice buck. Your wife looks stoked. Out of curiosity, what caliber of rifle did she use and how far did he go?


She stole my old Browning A-bolt 30.06 years ago  162 yard shot with no rest, dropped him in his tracks.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

bigracklover said:


> She stole my old Browning A-bolt 30.06 years ago  162 yard shot with no rest, dropped him in his tracks.


That's a nice gun. Yeah, that ole 30-06 is like a hammer and it just dumps deer in their tracks. A buddy I hunt with swears by his and he's never had one deer run after the shot. The 06' does have a little recoil, but your wife seemed to manage it okay.


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

Good thread folks, this ole Commanche County fella is loving the pictures and stories.....sure miss Oklahoma, but do get down every once in awhile to hunt turkey with family and friends.

Good luck to all of you and have a great season

Silenthntr.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

SilentHntr. said:


> Good thread folks, this ole Commanche County fella is loving the pictures and stories.....sure miss Oklahoma, but do get down every once in awhile to hunt turkey with family and friends.
> 
> Good luck to all of you and have a great season
> 
> Silenthntr.


I've been to Commanche county numerous times. How do you like dealing with the cold of Minnesota...burrr?


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

The big question is when will the deer go into lock down and catch a clue that the guns are blazing. My guess is after this weekend things will shut down fast. I predict a record deer harvest this year with the chase phase lining up with thunderstick season.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Timber Hawk said:


> The big question is when will the deer go into lock down and catch a clue that the guns are blazing.


That's what nice about light pressured land... around our area there's MAYBE 10 people hunting over a couple of Sections so gun season doesn't affect the deer too much. I've hunted some areas where you never saw a deer after opening day of rifle.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Just starting to come out of the lock-down phase and move a little (provided it happens with the rest of the midwest and my trail cams aren't lying). Keep seeing a spike harrassing some does and seen some deer out the window the last few days. No big boys showing back up on trail cams though since about Nov. 5th. They will get to moving though and looking for those last does. Had some fawns this spring and dated conception to last week of Oct, which is about when the first ones pop up.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Saw a nice real nice 8 point this pm, came out rutted up looking...right behind a doe. Wouldn't be seeing them at all if they didn't have to come out for food this year. Locked down still. He should be a dandy next year. Wish the buck/doe ratio was 1/1. Would be seeing them all through Nov.


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

robbcayman said:


> I've been to Commanche county numerous times. How do you like dealing with the cold of Minnesota...burrr?



Just dress for success or become an ice statue.........its still a little hard having to live 5 months of winter. Deer hunting has its ups and downs, but these deer are monsters compared to what we had in Commanche County.....not rack but body, can get some impressive headgear and a mature doe field dressed can be in the 130-140 range.

Good luck to you.....they still allow elk hunting in Commanche County or on the Wichita Wildlife Refuge?

Top


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

SilentHntr. said:


> Just dress for success or become an ice statue.........its still a little hard having to live 5 months of winter. Deer hunting has its ups and downs, but these deer are monsters compared to what we had in Commanche County.....not rack but body, can get some impressive headgear and a mature doe field dressed can be in the 130-140 range.
> 
> Good luck to you.....they still allow elk hunting in Commanche County or on the Wichita Wildlife Refuge?
> 
> Top


Yikes.. 5 months of winter. I'm just not a cold weather type of dude. Yeah, I believe they still have the lottery to do the elk hunting, but it's a long shot. Stay warm up there, man!


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Well, sat all evening and did NOT see a deer. I think they may be locked down in my area. My sightings of does and bucks has gone down 10 fold in the last week and a half. I will try it again tomorrow afternoon but I am getting pretty frustrated.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Ccdownum said:


> So Y'all think the rut is happening in Oklahoma I hunt on dirty creek in Warner ok and havent seen a lot of activity what ur opinions?!


Im hunting in Wagoner and yes there still chasing does. I think it winding down some but there still does out there in estrous. 

Morning hunts seem to be the best right now.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Had deer under me all morning long. Nine does and three spikes. Beyond me where those big bucks are.

Morning hunts are diffiantely the best.

Tommorrow should be an excellant morning.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Shot this guy this morning in wagoner. Was postured head down tail up searching. Came within 10yds hunting public land about 100yds from my house to boot. Been seeing alot of good bucks chasing does to.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

rhino_81 said:


> Shot this guy this morning in wagoner. Was postured head down tail up searching. Came within 10yds hunting public land about 100yds from my house to boot. Been seeing alot of good bucks chasing does to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats on getting it done.
DB


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

Given the weather, I think tomorrow should be awesome.

I am going to sneak into a travel route next to a bedding area and hang a stand in the dark any west wind is perfect for this spot. Hopefully, this tactic will pay off big time.


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

I have yet to see any rut activity...none...Ive seen one deer since gun opened, and that was doe and only saw her for a few seconds.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks its my biggest buck with a bow. 

I saw deer all last week bucks, does and yearlings. First of last week had bucks grunting up a storm. Today first day to see a deer in last 4 days. But think alot of the actives are going on under the cover of darkness. At least that what my trail cam shows.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh and wind doesnt seem to be a factor so much for the area i hunt. This buck like alot of deer have gone with the wind or across it and not worked the downwind angle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OK Reflex (Oct 5, 2005)

Question guys. If you are bowhunting during the gun season, can you kill a doe with your bow even though it is a non doe day for the gun season?


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

OK Reflex said:


> Question guys. If you are bowhunting during the gun season, can you kill a doe with your bow even though it is a non doe day for the gun season?


Yes sir.


----------



## gnoble12 (Sep 29, 2011)

Been in the stand since 6 and have yet to see a single deer. Talked to my cousin before I headed out this morning and he said my uncle shot a 183 inch buck last night. This same uncle shot a drop tine buck in black powder season. Wish I could have some of that luck! I'll try to get some pics of em and post them.


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Well I had a good morning killed my biggest buck to date. He wont score much but he is a giant in my book esp. since he was the one I was after. The fog was so bad I was not even sure it was him but I knew he was tall and heavy and that was enough. I posted him in another thread but thought I would drop a couple pics here as well...


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Them bucks like that are cool looking to me, congrats!


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

okiehunt said:


> Well I had a good morning killed my biggest buck to date. He wont score much but he is a giant in my book esp. since he was the one I was after. The fog was so bad I was not even sure it was him but I knew he was tall and heavy and that was enough. I posted him in another thread but thought I would drop a couple pics here as well...
> 
> View attachment 1213309
> View attachment 1213310


Congrats!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

That a buck to be proud of in my book.

Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

okiehunt said:


> Well I had a good morning killed my biggest buck to date. He wont score much but he is a giant in my book esp. since he was the one I was after. The fog was so bad I was not even sure it was him but I knew he was tall and heavy and that was enough. I posted him in another thread but thought I would drop a couple pics here as well...
> 
> View attachment 1213309
> View attachment 1213310


Congrats on a fine buck.
DB


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Okiehunt, congrats!!


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm about done! I have seen fewer deer in the last 5 sits than I did on all most any single sit to date. It's about time to break out the decoys and shotgun. 

I am very frustrated at the way things have gone the last week or so. I missed the best time to hunt. I had a lot of activity from about 11-10-11 to 11-17-11, but it has gone way down hill since. I'm almost ready to put the bow up and start "quacking" at those flying critters.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

That is a nice buck..... Fog was TERRIBLE this mornnig, It was still foggy after 10am where i was at. Moved my stand and climbed back up by 12:30 and set til dark. Saw a good buck crusin at about 12:45, just out range, close to 125 inches. I would have busted him. Then had a small 4 point under the tree at 1:45, he got a pass. Saw a couple of does and a big bobcat the rest of the day. Seems like the bucks are starting to ove a little now.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Once agian this evening I had six doe under me most the evening. Not a single mature buck. One spike came through.

Fog was a killer this morning.

Frustrating.
DB


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

anyone do any good this morning? I didnt get to go but will be out this evening


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Saw one forky at daylight, that's the third time I've passed on that sucker this year. No other deer but I did see 4 stupid coyotes but I couldnt get a shot off.


----------



## Mike V. (Aug 28, 2010)

One yearling buck with the afterburners on, followed by a guy in orange. They both skirted just out of range.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

A pruning crew started work this morning about 200 yards from me. I could handle the sawing sound, but the yelling was too much. Got down early, came home, climbed back in bed and took a nap.


----------



## tslabaugh (May 29, 2011)

Seeing the same group of does with a spike in hot pursuit of them all. Saw a 2 year old 7 point out of range...I've already gave him a pass once this year, lucky him!


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Saw three adult does and my dad saw eight does this evening, neither of us saw a buck anywhere around the does.


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

Broke down and carried the rifle this morning. Saw 3-4(couldn't determine if 2 sightings were the same buck) different bucks, shot a decent 8. Lots of action this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

saw about a 130incher about 5 feet from a doe. still as statues. approx 20 feet from i-35 just north of the border in kansas. In wide open field about 4pm today.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Hunted central Ok this morning. Saw 4 bucks from 6 mos old nubby to a very mature 10 point with the Roman Nose. Too far away but I did grunt in a 1 1/2 yr old forky 6 point. Not what I am after. Will be back in the morning with the buck decoy set up looking for that 10 pt. I am est. him to be 140+. It would be my biggest buck and only my 2nd ever.

Maybe he will do the same thing twice and if the wind doesn't blow me out of the tree.


----------



## corbinlee (Mar 7, 2008)

My rifle buck


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

corbinlee said:


> My rifle buck


Nice buck. Trying to leave to go hunting this morning for a afternoon hunt. Hoping the rut is still on Have a plumbing issue I need to fix first.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Sure a nice one. Lots of 'em get killed with the rifle's. Looks like a 20" spread and 150" there to me. Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Knocked down a doe with the X force this PM. Still havent seen any rut activity. But, I got a text from the processor in Fairland around 430 today. It said 600 deer have brought to them since Saturday!!!!! Buddy brought by a buck yesterday AM that should go in the 160-170 range with ease. He said he has grunted in 5 mature bucks in the last 3 evenings. Its official, after 26 years of hunting, I suck.......


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Neighbor got this bad boy yesterday (rife tho) north of Pryor. Counted 19pts he did have a drop tine but it was broke off.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

both of those bucks are studs!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Passed on eight ptr this morning. He Ok but needs one more year. Wind was brutal and sure slows deer movement.

DB


----------



## Ranger Danger (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm going to go ahead and say the peak of the rut was last weekend and it's pretty much over now. All of my bucks have gone nocturnal and I'm starting to see does grouped up in daylight hours feeding.


----------



## bm19 (Nov 3, 2009)

I had a little buck come through following a doe grunting about every step right at dark this evening.


----------



## tslabaugh (May 29, 2011)

Been seeing does grouped up but still having spikes trailing them. Haven't seen a shooter since Sunday!


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Im in creek county and our rut is horrible, almost non existent. Anyone else see it that way?


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Im also in creek county and I agree that it has been very uneventful. I haven't seen any real chasing. All the does I've seen still have fawns by their side. Usually I'm seeing them roaming alone. Also just in this last week I've started noticing rubs popping up all over the place


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

goldeneagle747 said:


> Im also in creek county and I agree that it has been very uneventful. I haven't seen any real chasing. All the does I've seen still have fawns by their side. Usually I'm seeing them roaming alone. Also just in this last week I've started noticing rubs popping up all over the place


I started noticing rubs about last week myself...I found ONE scrape and it hasn't been touched in a week


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Haven't found any scrapes where I'm at. I don't know what the deal is but this has been by far the worst seaon I've had as far as seeing bucks on their feet.


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Kinda weird to hear guys saying they havent seen any rutting activity. Since Thursday before Thanksgiving the bucks were running around like mad all over my hunting place. I saw at least 20-30 chase scenes in that time up until wednesday when I killed my buck. It has seemed to slow down since then though. I had the same thing happen to me last year though I saw no rut activity at all last year and people were telling me they were running around crazy so I guess certain places just either happen at different times or all at night. Hope you guys get to see some rutting activity soon cause I know that a season without rutting activity really sucks...Good luck.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

It also depends on if there are doe in your area. If the die are not living near by the boys won't be hanging around your spot.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Well I got a little wet this morning. Bumbed some deer going in and thats all I saw in the rain.

Buddy was out there as well and shot a big doe with his bow.

I believe the first rut over in my area. Give them 15 days and those who didnt get breed will come back in. 

In the meantime bucks still look for hot does.

Ill be in the stand this evening and tommorrow.
DB


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Woke up at 4:30 and looked at the radar. Had a little too much yellow in it for me to go out, so I crawled back in bed.

Taking my son this evening. Sure hope we see a young buck.

Tomorrow morning, wind chill in the mid 20's. Should be in a stand freezing my butt off.

According to all my friend's posts on facebook, they're saying we might get a little bit of snow Sunday evening??


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Same here, woke up started getting dressed and what not, heard a roll of thunder then looked at radar, and crawled back into bed to cuddle with the wife. Making my long day trip tomorrow


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow, You guys got any wind out there??? :aero:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

fishfurlife said:


> Wow, You guys got any wind out there??? :aero:


15 to 25 NW this evening. Rock and rolling.
DB


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

fishfurlife said:


> Wow, You guys got any wind out there??? :aero:


Currently 32 mph with gusts near 40. The last 5 saturdays have all been extremely windy. 

Thinking of breaking camp for the weekend and heading to the house, haven't been seeing much anyway.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Wind's not that strong down here.....yet. That's for tomorrow I think.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Buddy brought his doe he shot by from this morning hunt.

Notice the back leg broke and healed over. These deer are survivors for sure. Realize these northern guys wont appreciate the size of this doe. She weighed 110lbs and for my lease that's a huge doe. Only seen around three does field dress over 100lbs in 11 yrs.

Mathews Z7 and Muzzy went right through shoulder.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

bigracklover said:


> Currently 32 mph with gusts near 40. The last 5 saturdays have all been extremely windy.
> 
> Thinking of breaking camp for the weekend and heading to the house, haven't been seeing much anyway.


About the same here. Sustained at 36 and gusting over 40. I slept in with ease today.


----------



## bm19 (Nov 3, 2009)

We have about 500 acres we get to hunt. We hunt the front side by the road and the back side behind the house. Last year we were hunting the front hard during rifle season because we had seen a big buck out there. After Thanksgiving the rut was slowing down and the deer weren't in the open as much so we moved behind the house to hunt the thick stuff. When we went back out front a couple days later somebody had stolen my trail camera. We hunted a lot out there and never saw any sign of somebody sneaking in. We moved behind the house Tuesday because we were seeing more activity back there this week. Yesterday we moved back out front to hunt the evening and found a doe someone had shot in the neck and left lay less than 100 yards from where we park the truck. Whoever is doing it is close by and knows when we don't go in the front. I'm thinking about parking in back and walking all the way to the front to stake it out and give the GW a call when someone comes sneaking in.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

City hunting yesterday I got a nice doe. 82 lbs field dressed. Saw does out moving around starting around 2 yesterday. I climbed up and got set at 4:45pm and shot this doe at 5:06pm. My favorite distance, 11 yds. Probably 20sits since the last deer I took. It is amazing how these deer adapt to living right in our backyards. Just about any 10 acres in East Norman has deer on it.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

GoDoe said:


> View attachment 1215347
> 
> 
> City hunting yesterday I got a nice doe. 82 lbs field dressed. Saw does out moving around starting around 2 yesterday. I climbed up and got set at 4:45pm and shot this doe at 5:06pm. My favorite distance, 11 yds. Probably 20sits since the last deer I took. It is amazing how these deer adapt to living right in our backyards. Just about any 10 acres in East Norman has deer on it.


Totally agree it was to long ago a state record was killed right in the city limits of Norman. Urban deer can get huge. Buddy sent a picture of 12 ptr right over here by the bowlling alley in town.
DB


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Blanked this evening in Cherokee county


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

Cold, wet, windy, drizzley...sat though the weather..and no deer. I swear they were all laughing at me swaying back n forth in the tree. I need a bigger tree.. felt like I was on a ships mast in a storm. 

No deer out though.

Going to be cold in the morning..should be better.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Watched 4 doe about 115 yds out for about an hour, that was it tonight.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Looking forward to tomorrow. Colder and sunshine.

Should be a good day. Actually now that Im back to work the whole week looks good.

DB


----------



## chev17 (Sep 6, 2005)

I should have hunted thanksgiving morning instead of work! These bucks were all around the same feeder that morning and afternoon.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

chev17 said:


> I should have hunted thanksgiving morning instead of work! These bucks were all around the same feeder that morning and afternoon.



Thanksgivng day was not windy and nice day for hunting. Always figures!
DB


----------



## chev17 (Sep 6, 2005)

That's been my luck so far this year but I've got the next 2 days off and I have high expectations. I hunted all day today and didn't see anything. Between wind and rain they didn't move at all.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Heading out in a few hours. Excited to get Out this week. 3 hour drive in the dark is no fun.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Sister-n-law got her first deer today. Its a super nice buck!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

great buck


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Cold and windy and not a deer was seen this morning. Sucs! Not a gun shot fired around me.
DB


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Cold and windy and not a deer was seen this morning. Sucs! Not a gun shot fired around me.
> DB


I was debating about going out this evening. You think they will be moving? The moons shows the best time about an hour after dark and the wind will calm down then. I'm wandering if they will go to being nocturnal.


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

Central Oklahoma, heard one shot @ 8:00, saw a 2" spike at 8:05 and another guy on the lease saw a 6" spike at 8:10, that was it! COLD and WINDY!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Timber Hawk said:


> I was debating about going out this evening. You think they will be moving? The moons shows the best time about an hour after dark and the wind will calm down then. I'm wandering if they will go to being nocturnal.



Just check some trail cam pictures. Had deer on camera yesturday at 5:15pm was the first deer. Looks like they are moving just before dark and an hour after. Im going to go but not exspecting alot of action early. Think Ill hit the stand about 3:30pm.
DB


----------



## Ranger Danger (Jan 7, 2011)

Got in the stand this morning at 0530, froze until 0900, and shot a young 8 pointer with my bow. Didn't hear any gun shots all morning. 

My trail cams are showing some monsters at 2am and 3am, does all night long, and small bucks just before dark. Seeing all the pics of these big bucks and then seeing does just minutes after pretty much solidifies it for me that the rut in my area is over. 

Headed back out at 3pm just in case a big boy gets out early.


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> Cold and windy and not a deer was seen this morning. Sucs! Not a gun shot fired around me.
> DB


No sightings here. Sounded like the duck blind was the place to be this morning...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Took the wife out yesterday evening to a spot that usually produces a sighting at least and drew a blank. We went out this morning as long as she could stand it and only saw a little forky. He was on a mission though. Saw him 5 different times between daylight and 8:30


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

Blank last night, blank this morning. Tough in this freezing wind.

Had a guest over and he wanted to shoot a hog, so I put him on a good hog spot, where we have tons of hogs on camera and the ground is destoryed with Hog sign. I sit all morning and see no deer. He sees no hogs, but had 2 small bucks, one a 2 or 3 year old. Then when he gets down to walk out he sees a 150+ crossing the small feild he is standing in. I guess I should go hunt the "Hog Spots"...sigh


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

I wanted to hunt this morning, but that wind was too fierce.


----------



## bm19 (Nov 3, 2009)

It looked like they were moving this evening. I just saw about 15 deer on a 15 minute drive. Should've been in a stand instead of sitting at Grandma's.


----------



## Mike V. (Aug 28, 2010)

Had a couple fawns cleaning up the persimmons by me this afternoon. Hopefully this colder weather gets their stomachs rumbling a little more this week.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a neighbor that says he had seen a group of 4 does lately and a group of 6...either my area's rut is over or hasn't quite started...what do you guys make of this?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

gr8whitehunter said:


> No sightings here. Sounded like the duck blind was the place to be this morning...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Duck hunters seem to be doing all the shooting. Im close to Lake Fort Gigson and duck hunters been sending some shot in the air for sure. If this is a record gun season Ill be amazed. Have not heard very many shoots.
DB


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Man i had a great time this morning saw a doe then had an 11pt i been seeing come in outside of bow range working a scrape and messing around about 0800. Then bedded down in a field behind a briar patch about 100yds away at @845. So i decided to put a stalk on him. I got about 10ft from him on the south side if the briar patch. He was facing me and i ended up getting busted but i got a small video clip of him running off. First time i ever really tried to do a stalk i was so pumped heck im still pumped! Learned a lesson for the next tume i try a stalk. Might of had heart attack if had shot him! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PossumKicker (Jun 8, 2009)

Had this guy come cruising by at 0850 last wednesday. Rut appears to just be getting good in Pittsburg Co.


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

PossumKicker said:


> View attachment 1216714
> 
> 
> Had this guy come cruising by at 0850 last wednesday. Rut appears to just be getting good in Pittsburg Co.


Very nice buck.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Dang, PossumKicker!!! Nice buck. Congratulations.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

jonshaff said:


> I have a neighbor that says he had seen a group of 4 does lately and a group of 6...either my area's rut is over or hasn't quite started...what do you guys make of this?


They always do. Not sure where the rumor that all does stay separate in the rut comes from? If one goes into heat, then she will separate for a few days while she's with the buck. It's about over in Creek (I hunt/live here too). But it's a good time to hunt on the back end of the rut. Does getting harder to find so some bucks will be on the move, but they are tired.

Saw lots of deer out feeding this morning driving out. 22 degrees.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Just observation from trail cameras from several members on the lease.

Bucks are traveling more. Bucks I see two miles away are showing up in buddies area now. Yeah there traveling.

Got several pictures during midday of bucks on cameras. Doe Estrous can be a good thing to use this time of year.
DB


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Glad to see they are trolling again!!


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Sat all day yesterday, saw just over 40. 6 bucks in all and one knock down drag out fight between two bucks for a hot doe. Were 500 yds away and could hear em locking horns. Ended up shooting a doe that dressed just under 100 lbs.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Tke_bowhunter said:


> Sat all day yesterday, saw just over 40. 6 bucks in all and one knock down drag out fight between two bucks for a hot doe. Were 500 yds away and could hear em locking horns. Ended up shooting a doe that dressed just under 100 lbs.


Amazing to see that many in gusting wind. 
DB


----------



## Robbie Thompson (Jul 2, 2004)

shot this one trailing a hot doe Mon. the 21st. Had lots of mass and 11 pts. Had the wide 8 for 2 days and he's gone now!


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Daniel Boone said:


> Amazing to see that many in gusting wind.
> DB


Yea I was impressed. Most were at sun up, or at dusk, wind was almost non existent then. Bit saw a group of 12 around noon, by some bedding thickets and headed for a mid day drink.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Who else hunted this evening? 

I sat from 12:30 til dark with no deer.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

I had one come in about 50 yrds away...


----------



## allensfoto (Nov 19, 2010)

Had to go back to work today.Have not seen nothing 4 days. And of course I seen 7 on the way. Go figure.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Great day today. I broke down and took my rifle to the stand with me this morning. At first light, one of the big bucks on my hit list came in and gave me a quarting away shot at 23 yards. I settled the crosshairs just behind the right shoulder. After I took the shot, I saw the buck jump forward behind a tree and didn't see him run out from the other side. I stayed in the stand for two hours and then got down to go collect the buck once my brother got there to help. We went to spot that he was standing, and couldn't find any blood and no deer behind the tree. We found the tracks that he left when he leaped away and followed them all the way out of the property. Still no blood, just tracks that showed a deer in a big hurry. So, we went back to the spot that he was standing to look for signs of a clean miss. I found a small oak sappling almost cut in half by my bullet so I was confident that the deer was not hit and my scope was off by alot. So, we went and had lunch, drove to a nearby range and I shot a few rounds. Sure enough, I wasn't even on paper at 100 yards. So, I grabbed my bow for the afternoon and went back with no hope of seing that buck again this year. I watched birds and tree rats all afternoon and just after 5pm, I cought movement out of the corner of my right eye. It was another buck on my hit list trying to sneek by me on the back side. He turned and was walking away from me and then made a left turn at a tree that I had ranged at 50yrds earlier. I gave him a quick grunt to stop him, placed my 50yrd pin behind his seft shoulder and sent it his way. He bucked and jumped forward and then fell less than 15 feet from where he was standing. Needless to say, I was shaking all over after I realized what had just happend. This is my biggest buck to date. Thanks to all here who have helped me to become a better archer and hunter. Here is my payoff.


----------



## bm19 (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice buck. Congrats.


----------



## jwedel1777 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice buck!
The rut is still kicking in western OK. I was done hunting, and drove in to fill my feeder. Saw a doe come bolting out of the trees, with a small 8 point behind her, both headed strait for my pickup! They came within 20 yards of me, as I sat and watched. They both turned, and I hopped out and made a good shot on a love crazy buck.


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Congrats on some great bucks guys. By the way holy Moly how long are those back tines they look to be well over 12".


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Tke_bowhunter said:


> Yea I was impressed. Most were at sun up, or at dusk, wind was almost non existent then. Bit saw a group of 12 around noon, by some bedding thickets and headed for a mid day drink.


Hate wind but often that time it lays right at dusk is awesome and deer really move. Seems we have had are share of wind the last two years.
DB


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Congrats to you guys, some nice bucks for sure


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

okiehunt said:


> Congrats on some great bucks guys. By the way holy Moly how long are those back tines they look to be well over 12".


Thanks everone. I haven't measured him yet, will post as soon as he is done. Got to find a good but affordable taxidermist this morining. Any Ideas? I know Terry's is close to me and he does great work, but he is too high.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

tagmaster10 said:


> Thanks everone. I haven't measured him yet, will post as soon as he is done. Got to find a good but affordable taxidermist this morining. Any Ideas? I know Terry's is close to me and he does great work, but he is too high.


where are you at?


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm in Oklahoma City.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a few names in the tulsa/sapulpa area


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Saw a 6 pointer cruising out the window this morning. Wife saw one on the edge of the field yesterday looking at the does. They are moving looking for the last does. Wish I was hunting.


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

You and me both tailchaser


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

awesome bucks guys. great story tagmaster.


----------



## mr_evans2u (Feb 27, 2007)

I shot this buck late on the 20th, couldn't find him that night so I went back early morning and found him, but the coyotes just destroyed him over night.








<br>


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

tagmaster10 said:


> Great day today. I broke down and took my rifle to the stand with me this morning. At first light, one of the big bucks on my hit list came in and gave me a quarting away shot at 23 yards. I settled the crosshairs just behind the right shoulder. After I took the shot, I saw the buck jump forward behind a tree and didn't see him run out from the other side. I stayed in the stand for two hours and then got down to go collect the buck once my brother got there to help. We went to spot that he was standing, and couldn't find any blood and no deer behind the tree. We found the tracks that he left when he leaped away and followed them all the way out of the property. Still no blood, just tracks that showed a deer in a big hurry. So, we went back to the spot that he was standing to look for signs of a clean miss. I found a small oak sappling almost cut in half by my bullet so I was confident that the deer was not hit and my scope was off by alot. So, we went and had lunch, drove to a nearby range and I shot a few rounds. Sure enough, I wasn't even on paper at 100 yards. So, I grabbed my bow for the afternoon and went back with no hope of seing that buck again this year. I watched birds and tree rats all afternoon and just after 5pm, I cought movement out of the corner of my right eye. It was another buck on my hit list trying to sneek by me on the back side. He turned and was walking away from me and then made a left turn at a tree that I had ranged at 50yrds earlier. I gave him a quick grunt to stop him, placed my 50yrd pin behind his seft shoulder and sent it his way. He bucked and jumped forward and then fell less than 15 feet from where he was standing. Needless to say, I was shaking all over after I realized what had just happend. This is my biggest buck to date. Thanks to all here who have helped me to become a better archer and hunter. Here is my payoff.
> 
> View attachment 1217348


Sorry about the rifle buck, but the bow buck at that range is much more gratifying after all. Wonderful!!! Congratulations.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

jonshaff said:


> I have a few names in the tulsa/sapulpa area


I found a good one here in the area. Thanks. They just called me back and told me they score my buck at 146 1/8". Wow, I guessed him at 130 to 135.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

yokelokie said:


> Sorry about the rifle buck, but the bow buck at that range is much more gratifying after all. Wonderful!!! Congratulations.


Thanks, It was a roller coaster ride for sure.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

tagmaster10 said:


> I found a good one here in the area. Thanks. They just called me back and told me they score my buck at 146 1/8". Wow, I guessed him at 130 to 135.


Sweet congrats man


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

saw my big 8 at about 20 yds, missed him, he was on my off hand side and kinda rushed my shot, buck fever. oh well havent seen him since mid september. at least he's alive.


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

Tke_bowhunter said:


> saw my big 8 at about 20 yds, missed him, he was on my off hand side and kinda rushed my shot, buck fever. oh well havent seen him since mid september. at least he's alive.


That sucks! Hopefully his quest for a hot doe will bring him by you again. 

I drive a lot everyday and I have noticed more bucks on their feet this week. Saw a giant chasing does on peak boulevard in Muskogee on Monday morning. Looking forward to some treestand therapy this weekend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

yea i'm gonna be hitting it every minute i can, didn't even get to my stand till 745 today.


----------



## bm19 (Nov 3, 2009)

Well we got to do some predator control this morning. My Dad shot two coyotes about 30 minutes apart and I shot one about 40 minutes later. Three coyotes in one morning is not to bad. Just to bad the big bucks weren't covering as much ground as the coyotes were. For some reason it won't let me upload pictures.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Saw one forked horn this evening in Craig county.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Weather been good and hunting buddy around Depew dropped a good eight pointer with his bow yesturday. On a food plot.

Looks like rain this weekend. May just soak in football and give the deer a rest Saturday.

Got a couple weeks off during Christmas break. Plan to hit it hard during those last weeks. Just hoping the horns dont start dropping early.
DB


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Tke_bowhunter said:


> saw my big 8 at about 20 yds, missed him, he was on my off hand side and kinda rushed my shot, buck fever. oh well havent seen him since mid september. at least he's alive.


Maybe miss hottie doe will bring him back by for another chance.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

hope so. he showed up looking for a fight, i had just gone through a little grunting sequence and was gonna break out the horns in a few, and he just showed up behind me outtta seemingly no where


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

Shot a yote tonight. Good ridance. We have too many of them.

Also, I have a LARGE whitetail on camera at just about 5 pm for the last few nights (checked the card yesterday).. I was all set to get him tonight and presto, bad wind.. couldn't hunt that stand... so hopefully I get him the next night we don't have a SE or E wind. Pretty excited.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Had a doe and 8pt show up this morning to early to shoot at first. She pegged me but wasnt sure what i was so they hung out for 45mins or so trying to figure out what i was. She gave me a broad side shot but let it go thinking the buck might work in for a shot no luck. So need to stop my buck fever and just shoot only filled one tag got 5 more left. Also got pics on the camera of them together last night. 

Think i need to reset the stand higher and in more cover they keep pegging me like im a sore thumb!

Plus my deer feeder in back yard has been picking up does feedin at night @1930 and @2230.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Well missed a shot 2 days ago on my #1 hit list buck. He was at 15 yds and I had him at about 20, also was so focused on my shot, the only shot he gave me was through a pie plate size hole through a hunch of trees, the ydg never clicked. Arrow just grazed his back. Oh well, I haven't seen the deer since September, and the whole thing happened so fast I think he had a broken tine, and it was his split one. Moving cams tomorrow to see if I can get a pic to see if he is still in te area or high tailed it outta there for good. Luckily as far as I know I'm the only one for a good half mile with a feeder up. Hoping that will keep him close.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Tomorrow looks to be awesome. The wind is going to die down and the moon and dropping temps should have the deer on the move in the morning.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Timber Hawk said:


> Tomorrow looks to be awesome. The wind is going to die down and the moon and dropping temps should have the deer on the move in the morning.


I saw the wind is laying and do agree should be a good day.


One doe and five toms and plenty of rocking in rolling in the stand this morning. Thinking the hunting gods are against me this year.
DB


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

I quit this morning when the rain started back up. Two seperate fawns was all I saw.

If it keeps raining I may not be able to make it in tomorrow. Even with 4wd, my dually sucks in the mud. 

I hear ya big man, been a frustrating season for me as well.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

X3 on the good day tomorrow. I'm hoping to get my brother on a nice buck and ohhhhhh......I guess another big one for me would be a bonus.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Shot a doe with my bow this morning at 9:00. She came in with another doe and two yearlings. Hit her a little far back than I wanted, but she still only made it 100 yards before piling up.

Looks like gun season in McCurtain County is going to close on a wet note. Rain all night tonight and all day tomorrow. If it lets up a little tomorrow evening, I may try to squeeze in an evening hunt.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I came home to TN for a QDMA doe hunt on a group of farms. I brought some customers and let them bowhunt the day before we lit into the does. 

***This farm is a hot-spot with extremely high population (state recognized as "unit L" for "liberal harvests" meaning 3 does/man/day) and they are working to improve the buck-to-doe ratio and decrease the population overall. We've been doing this for about 5-6 years now. An exception on antler requirements was (and always is made) for the youngster's first bow kill.

The kid's first bow kill.









My rifle buck (and another pic of his)









This morning's doe harvest. (9 pictured, killed 4 more this afternoon)









....back at it tomorrow.


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

I hunted tonight. Had a small 10, six raccoons, two possums. Not a bad night.. had a good show, but no shooter.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Just came in from outside. I do feel tommorrow will be a good day with lighter winds and no wind at all at times.

DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

tmorelli said:


> I came home to TN for a QDMA doe hunt on a group of farms. I brought some customers and let them bowhunt the day before we lit into the does.
> 
> ***This farm is a hot-spot with extremely high population (state recognized as "unit L" for "liberal harvests" meaning 3 does/man/day) and they are working to improve the buck-to-doe ratio and decrease the population overall. We've been doing this for about 5-6 years now. An exception on antler requirements was (and always is made) for the youngster's first bow kill.
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with a little doe management. We got the whole month of Dec. to fill doe tags with guns. 
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Up early and its raining. Good luck to everyone this morning. Older and just dont think I need to be sitting in the rain and cold.

There in spirit!
DB


----------



## okdeerslayer (Jun 14, 2010)

Same here db got up showered looked out the back door an rain. Maybe it will pass for an evening hunt

slayer of deer via tapatalk


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Rain moved out just as i got up. But all i saw was a squirrel. Cam showed an 8pt tailin a doe at 1am and got doe feeding at 5am and after 6pm little hard to hunt at night tho. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

checkin in. Haven't been hunting but they're still going out there. Friday PM there was a nice buck in the field in the daylight. Sat. am I was taking a kid and his father out to hunt, and when I fired the 4-wheeler up a decent 8 point went trotting across the field in front of us. Still some others showing up on cams at night. I just haven't seen anything bigger than 120", even on trail cam, all year, so I'm just resting up lately.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Saw 4 small bucks and 3 doe this evening. I planned on going this morning and was lazy and didn't and of course and nice looking buck that I would have shot was on camera under my stand this morning.


----------



## okdeerslayer (Jun 14, 2010)

Hunted this evening had an idiot on a 4wheeler on the surrounding property running deer all evening glad today is the end of gun season for awhile

slayer of deer via tapatalk


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Went out this morning. No rain here in central Ok, just cold and light winds out of the nw. I saw a couple of does too far out to take a shot with my bow. No bucks. I did hear 3 gun shots, 1st at 7:50am and another from the opposite direction a few minutes later, then a third about 8:20am. All of them close enough to make me worry about some of the big bucks that have been in the area. I hope they survived the gun season so that we have a chance at them either this year or next. The does seem to be feeding on corn again some, but not as much as they were a month ago. I have not turned the feeders back on yet. I figure that I will wait until they eat most if not all that is on the ground first. Hoping for some early December snow to force them to the feeders.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Late season is all about getting those subzero temps and food.


----------



## b0hunt3r29 (May 7, 2009)

*Finally*

Not a buck I was wanting to kill(3 1/2) but I did 5 of 6 bucks on hitlist were killed with gun during first 4 days of rifle. Still very proud but wanted to give him a little more time. Grossed 133 2/8. Probably will never kill another typical 12 either, and killed him with a bow during gun season. Buck was killed Nov. 27th


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

I am embarassed to admit this, but this is what happened to my Dad and me yesterday.

I took Dad rifle hunting Saturday morning (he doesn't hunt much). We sat in an elevated box blind with wind and rain pounding. About 7:30 I spot movement at the far end of a shooting lane about 160 yds away. It's a small 5 point buck. I set up the video camera on a sandbag while Dad gets ready to make a shot. The deer piddles around offering several shot opportunities, but Dad never gets a shot off for some reason. The young buck slips back into the brush as a doe appears in the same spot. We watch her for several minutes and she starts to get nervous, watching off to her side. We look over and see a bush being thrashed about 30 yds away from her. At that distance we cannot see much, only that it is obviously a buck thrashing the bush. Dad is looking through the scope, but cannot get a shot. Directly, another buck (we cannot tell how good at this point) comes over to where the buck is rubbing the bush. I'm rattling, grunting, and wheezing some with no results. The deer eventually go away and we shrug our shoulders and watch the squirrels till noon.

When I get home I plug the camcorder up to the TV. WELL... come to find out, while we were trying to get Dad a shot at the dink buck, big dad is standing in a clearing at the far side of the viewfinder (fairly wide field of view at that distance). We had never seen him in real time. He was the one who eventually went a little deeper into the brush and was thrashing the bush. NICE buck... could have shot him 2 or 3 times. THEN... we can see in the video that the buck that came over while he was making the rub was a nice tall tined buck that actually pushed him away. He had also offered at least one shot opportunity. Mercy... 

Makes me wonder how often I misinterpret what actually happens in the woods. How often am I very close to a shooter and never know it? How many of those quick glimpses might have been a really nice buck? How often has a shooter slipped behind me and I never knew?

If we had not filmed that senario, we would have gone home with this story.... "Saw a small buck and a doe. Something was rubbing a bush. The squirrels were gathering hedge apples. The wind blew and it rained a lot."

Taking Dad hunting is always great.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

b0hunt3r29 said:


> Not a buck I was wanting to kill(3 1/2) but I did 5 of 6 bucks on hitlist were killed with gun during first 4 days of rifle. Still very proud but wanted to give him a little more time. Grossed 133 2/8. Probably will never kill another typical 12 either, and killed him with a bow during gun season. Buck was killed Nov. 27th


Super nice buck bOhunt. Congratulations.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

b0hunt that is a stud in my book. congrats!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

b0hunt3r29 said:


> Not a buck I was wanting to kill(3 1/2) but I did 5 of 6 bucks on hitlist were killed with gun during first 4 days of rifle. Still very proud but wanted to give him a little more time. Grossed 133 2/8. Probably will never kill another typical 12 either, and killed him with a bow during gun season. Buck was killed Nov. 27th



Gotta say I truly like a bow hunter who sticks with it and doesnt pick up the gun. Nice buck for sure. Congrats.
DB


----------



## davs2601 (Feb 6, 2008)

I was hoping for all the snow that was in the forecast. Oh well amybe next time. I plan to hunt thunderbird this coming weekend. Has anyone been out there in the past few weeks? I havent been since the weekend before gun season started. 

I took a friend out to Black Kettle and was able to put him in a position to take his first deer.....it was a great feeling to have him find success. Now its time for me to get back after it!!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Starting tomorrow night, the overnight lows dip into the 20's. Haven't had many of those this year.

A buddy and I are planning on hitting the local bowhunting only refuge this weekend.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

That is a nice buck bohunt,,,

And I enjoyed the story yokelokie....That is about how my hunts go....


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

yokelokie said:


> I am embarassed to admit this, but this is what happened to my Dad and me yesterday.
> 
> I took Dad rifle hunting Saturday morning (he doesn't hunt much). We sat in an elevated box blind with wind and rain pounding. About 7:30 I spot movement at the far end of a shooting lane about 160 yds away. It's a small 5 point buck. I set up the video camera on a sandbag while Dad gets ready to make a shot. The deer piddles around offering several shot opportunities, but Dad never gets a shot off for some reason. The young buck slips back into the brush as a doe appears in the same spot. We watch her for several minutes and she starts to get nervous, watching off to her side. We look over and see a bush being thrashed about 30 yds away from her. At that distance we cannot see much, only that it is obviously a buck thrashing the bush. Dad is looking through the scope, but cannot get a shot. Directly, another buck (we cannot tell how good at this point) comes over to where the buck is rubbing the bush. I'm rattling, grunting, and wheezing some with no results. The deer eventually go away and we shrug our shoulders and watch the squirrels till noon.
> 
> ...



There is a chance that if you were alone without camera you would have understood the situation and smoked that big guy if you wanted. Eliminating distractions is difficult and crucial for me. I love watching filmed hunting but I am far from ready to introduce variable like that into my hunting. I focus on eliminating them as best as I can. I understand you point and I wonder the same about myself. Again, don't beat yourself up I really believe that camera and having another person would distract almost anyone


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

teamorion22 said:


> There is a chance that if you were alone without camera you would have understood the situation and smoked that big guy if you wanted. Eliminating distractions is difficult and crucial for me. I love watching filmed hunting but I am far from ready to introduce variable like that into my hunting. I focus on eliminating them as best as I can. I understand you point and I wonder the same about myself. Again, don't beat yourself up I really believe that camera and having another person would distract almost anyone


This wasn't the first time that filming might have cost me/us a good deer. If I had been hunting alone (with or without the camera), the outcome would have very likely been different. Taking the camera is certainly an added variable/complication. Taking Dad is altogether a much bigger issue. He doesn't get into the woods much, so it's a full time job when guiding him. But the time spent is worth it for sure. I'll have other chances at good bucks. I only get this time with Dad while he's here. 

Another very real issue. My eyes are getting so bad (astigmatism and farsightedness) that using binoculars is almost impossible for me. Back in the day, I think would have seen those shooters. You young guys enjoy your eyesight while you can.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Yokelokie, I got to spend time with my both my Mom and Dad this season. I didnt take a rifle or bow during the week that I hunted. I took my parents to my hunting property and sat with them both everyday until they harvested a deer. I have certain deer that I don't want to shoot and certain deer that I do want taken out, but with them Its whatever they want to harvest. Let me tell ya, that whole week of rifle season was some of the best times with my parents. Being able to reconnect with my Dad i so many ways. To see them getting older and being able to do things like this for them is very important to me. Well my Parents both took deer on the Wednesday of rifle season. Dad took a little six pt with his .270 and Mom plugged a nice little 8 pt. with her crossbow. And then they both took does with the crossbow on friday, so I had plenty of skinning and quartering to do that week. Fun Times for sure tht I will never forget.


----------



## Robbie Thompson (Jul 2, 2004)

great stories from all. Always good to spend quality time with those you love. Not a bow kill, but took this one during rifle. Not a monster, but carried alot of mass. Had 11 scoreable points. Wife managed to take a small buck sat. morn. She was "cultivating a group of does and yearlings and couldn't bring herself to shoot any of those until the buck showed up. He is in the freezer and she didn't have to shoot her "babies"! I was happy for her.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Robbie Thompson said:


> great stories from all. Always good to spend quality time with those you love. Not a bow kill, but took this one during rifle. Not a monster, but carried alot of mass. Had 11 scoreable points. Wife managed to take a small buck sat. morn. She was "cultivating a group of does and yearlings and couldn't bring herself to shoot any of those until the buck showed up. He is in the freezer and she didn't have to shoot her "babies"! I was happy for her.


Congratulations to you both. My wife started hunting with me last year. We really enjoy our time together hunting. Congratulations on having a wife that willhunt with you. Best wishes.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Buckhavoc said:


> Yokelokie, I got to spend time with my both my Mom and Dad this season. I didnt take a rifle or bow during the week that I hunted. I took my parents to my hunting property and sat with them both everyday until they harvested a deer. I have certain deer that I don't want to shoot and certain deer that I do want taken out, but with them Its whatever they want to harvest. Let me tell ya, that whole week of rifle season was some of the best times with my parents. Being able to reconnect with my Dad i so many ways. To see them getting older and being able to do things like this for them is very important to me. Well my Parents both took deer on the Wednesday of rifle season. Dad took a little six pt with his .270 and Mom plugged a nice little 8 pt. with her crossbow. And then they both took does with the crossbow on friday, so I had plenty of skinning and quartering to do that week. Fun Times for sure tht I will never forget.


Congratulations on both your parents taking deer. You are right. Time spent with the parents is great stuff. My dad was able to take a 3 yr old buck with my muzzleloader about 4 weeks ago. We did get that hunt on film .

Best wishes.


----------



## bm19 (Nov 3, 2009)

Looks like someone took a crack at one of the bucks I've been getting on camera this year. We have let this buck walk a couple times this year hoping he would survive. Hopefully he doesn't get an infection or something that will kill him. Hope this isn't the last time I see him on camera or on the hoof.


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

Couple of trail cam pics, finally the big ones are starting to show!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Robbie Thompson said:


> great stories from all. Always good to spend quality time with those you love. Not a bow kill, but took this one during rifle. Not a monster, but carried alot of mass. Had 11 scoreable points. Wife managed to take a small buck sat. morn. She was "cultivating a group of does and yearlings and couldn't bring herself to shoot any of those until the buck showed up. He is in the freezer and she didn't have to shoot her "babies"! I was happy for her.


Nice buck for sure. Glad you and the misses had a good season
DB


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Nothing moving for me tonight east of Norman. Sat my beautiful food plot and saw nothing. That big moon might have something to do with it. I did have a big, new to my property, buck show up at 4 am on 12-6. He must be hungry and tired from dodging the bullets and the orange. Looking like the acorns are becoming scarce too. 

Food plots and feeders ought to start heating up.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Found 3 new rubs today. I know they are less than 3 days old because I put corn out Sunday and they were not there. Plan on sitting Friday afternoon and seeing if something might show up. Haven't been in almost 2 weeks.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Keep at it guys good luck


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

stayed away from my hunting property fro the last two weeks. I had a few hours during the mid day so I went and checked cameras. The big 12 and the tall tined 8 are still around, I guess that is the greatest thing about nocturnal bucks... they don't get hit during rifle season. however with me staying out of there for the past few weeks these 2 bucks have been caught during the daylight hours morning and evening. So my next day off is Sunday... think I will make it an alldayer!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Checked both trail cameras today and liked what I saw.

Not monstor bucks but getting some decent 8ptrs and one dandy. 

Bucks are starting to show in daytime atleaset. Looking forwarded to hunting the next few weeks.

Late season hunting you never know what might roam around 
DB


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

I can't wait to get out some this weekend and do some bowhunting. Going after work to check cam and refill feeder. I pray no one has stolen my stuff. I am a little worried about the moon phase. Any of you guys having a problem with deer moving late/just at night?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SGT_Steck said:


> I can't wait to get out some this weekend and do some bowhunting. Going after work to check cam and refill feeder. I pray no one has stolen my stuff. I am a little worried about the moon phase. Any of you guys having a problem with deer moving late/just at night?



Moon Phase not going to be the best. But the late season need to feed may help. Kinda thinking evenings may be the best,
DB


----------



## Mike V. (Aug 28, 2010)

Saw deer hitting food plots Wed and Thurs evenings about an hour before dark. Had a yearling buck chase around a doe fawn last night, so that leaves at least a little shred of hope for the rest of my season.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Hunted tonight and saw a big fat nothing. Big full moon aint helping much....


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

jeffreyhu said:


> Hunted tonight and saw a big fat nothing. Big full moon aint helping much....


This, same for me


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Pretty good morning sit. Eight does came through at different times. No bucks. 

Ever thing moved around 9:00am to 11:30am

Go give it another shot this evening.
DB


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Good to hear I'm headed out this afternoon as well


----------



## Ranger Danger (Jan 7, 2011)

Daniel Boone said:


> Moon Phase not going to be the best. But the late season need to feed may help. Kinda thinking evenings may be the best,
> DB


I'm seeing way more activity in the last hour or so before dark. Not getting anything at all on my cameras after 5am.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Ranger Danger said:


> I'm seeing way more activity in the last hour or so before dark. Not getting anything at all on my cameras after 5am.


There hungry, just that time of year. Weather awesome. Slight breeze is perfect and sun shine.
Good luck this evening.:thumbs_up

DB


----------



## Mike V. (Aug 28, 2010)

Went out this morning and had 4 baldies come in at 8:30 milling around in some green briars. The last doe in line strayed a little too close to my tree and ended up in the back of my truck. This cool weather seems to have them on their feet.


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Saw a buck (couldnt tell what exactly, really muscled up though) and a doe this PM, really late. Sis had the whole herd come through but too late to shoot or even see them.


----------



## Ranger Danger (Jan 7, 2011)

Didn't see a thing until I was walking back to my truck. 

Looks like next weekend will be great according to Time 2 Hunt. We'll see. I'm going to go predator hunting tomorrow.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Maybe the acorns are all gone in Central OK. I sat this morning over my food plot south of Shawnee. Had a tiny 6 come in right after 7 and he came to the decoy on a rope. He walked between the decoy and my stand (within 10 yds of the stand). At 7:30 a nice (maybe 120) 8 also came to the decoy. He got to 24 yds then spooked and ran to 32 yds and stood there stomping. He didn't come any closer and finally walked off. 

At 8:30 3 does came into the field behind a pile of debirs. They could not see the decoy at first so they milled around in the wheat. When they saw the buck decoy that was it for them. They went on high alert, stomped around for a minute or so and then high tailed it. Nice sit. Cold (25) but no wind until about 8:45.

These were the first does I have seen in 8 sits on this food plot. I think they are running out of acorns. Good hunting to come.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Nothing at all this morning. Heck that moon was so bright no need for flashlight.

Did have a six pointer and four pointer come by last night.
DB


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

8:00 this morning had 6 deer cross the field behind my house all within 10 minutes of eachother


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Had 4 doe in the middle of the field no shots to far away.

Cameras caught 4 doe and 2 bucks bedding right in front of my stand they were also coming into my back yard to feed on the corn I have out. They hung @ from 10pm to 5am before they moved on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

One six pointer came in about 5:30. Very tough day for me.

DB


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

duck hunted this weekend, but saw deer both days while driving home at noon. Should be good next week.


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Saw nothing this morning my dad saw three does, no shot. This afternoon I had five slick heads come in on me and I got a heart shot on a big one at 30 yds. That is my longest bow shot ever at a deer. That was around 5:00pm. Just before dark my dad heard some bucks fighting just out of sight of him.


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

Well walking to my stand this morning I saw some eyes in the field at the feeder. With the moon as bright as it was I could tell it had horns so I stopped where I was and stayed crouched down behind some brush, I knew if the deer exited to the left I would get a 30 yard shot, so I figured I would just set there until they moved off or until I got a shot at daybreak. When it got light enough to see I could tell it was the tall ten that I had posted pics of a couple of days ago!!! Also there was a small 8 and some 3 does off to the right. The 10 headed over to the does so I tried to slip over to where I could get a shot but he stayed out of range and in the brush, I did get to watch him rake a tree for a while which was cool. After he headed off in the brush I looked back over near the feeder and watched the other big buck with the two kickers I posted a pic of walk right where I would have had the 30 yard shot!!! Then he must have heard the other buck or something cause he ran right into the brush where the other buck entered. After that I got to watch the small 8 feed for a while, after I finally made it into my stand I saw a little spike!!! Go figure!!! Great morning, just wish I would have had a better seat for the show!!!


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

The duck hunting has been good the last 2 days. Limits both days. Bout gave up on the deer hunting.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Went duck hunting for the first time ever on Saturday morning... had ducks all around us but would not fly down. so that is that.

DB we definately didn't need a flashlight yesterday morning, full moon had the woods lit up. Got in my stand and sat their until about 9 oclock when I saw movement. 4 does wolked with in 80 yrds and bedded down. They stayed there for about an hour and got up when a coyote came strolling by. So I thought that since those does where trying to bed down that was the thing the rest of the deer would do in my neck of the woods. So I got down around 11:00 and headed to mom and dads' for breakfast and some hot coffee. On the way out I saw 11 does and small 10 graizing around some wild rye grass. Hunted from about 1:30 to dark and didn't see anything. Now that the leaves are gone I can see my feeder from 150 yrds away and nothing came to it or the rice bran. So hopefully it will change... start christmas break next week and hopefully the bucks will be on their feet, if not, the slickheads better be cautious.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hunted this evening and saw 4. Three bucks and a doe. One was a small forked horn but the other two were decent bucks. An old 5 point with a lot of mass that looked like he would field dress 150 and a young 5 point that is going to be a stud next year. One side of his horns had two points(no brows) and the tine was 8 inches. The other side of his rack had 3 points with a 7 inch brow tine that was hollowed out like a canoe. Had him at 20 yards but let him walk.

Looking forward to getting in the woods Saturday morning. Activity should start shifting more towards mornings by then.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Buddy got some new bucks hitting the food plots now. Late December hunting can be awesome.
My comeras Im getting the same.
DB


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

*Lost and found*

Lost the biggest buck of my life mid Novemeber. Shot him in the evening, tracked good blood for over 500 yards West until we hit a creek and lost it. I would've bet my paycheck that he got in the creek and headed north, and that is where I have spent every weekend since looking. Yesterday my dad calls me and says, "Found your buck". One of his dogs brought up a leg off the deer to the house. So, he took the dog out to the woods and it went right to him. Nothing but the skull and spine left. The crazy part is that he was maybe 30 yards from where I shot him. He traveled the 500 yards to the creek, went south then east another 500 back to my stand pretty much. Unbelievable. I still feel sick about it as it is the first deer I have lost, but I am glad to have the antlers back.


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

Great buck...or antlers!

Glad you found him. I have one monster buck that I never found... Glad your "wondering what happened" is over.


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

LongArrows said:


> Great buck...or antlers!
> 
> Glad you found him. I have one monster buck that I never found... Glad your "wondering what happened" is over.


Thanks. Ya the wondering part was really dragging me down. Couldn't quit thinking about him.


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

That is a nice deer. Glad you found what was left.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Glad to see you recover something of your deer.

I know losing one can have a bad impact on the season. It made me about sick to lose one 2yrs ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

Sat tonight just south of OKC and didn't see a deer, just a hundred or so dove that were wanting to hit the corn and roost in the creek line.


----------



## bm19 (Nov 3, 2009)

Well I'm about done with deer hunting. Can't find anything on camera or in the stand. I've only seen 2 deer on stand in the last 2 weeks. It looks like the duck blind for this weekend.


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

rhino_81 said:


> Glad to see you recover something of your deer.
> 
> I know losing one can have a bad impact on the season. It made me about sick to lose one 2yrs ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

kyn. It will take the wind out of your sails I had it happen to me.


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

Friday evening turned into a beautiful sit, no wind, clear skies, no deer! Typical evening hunt for me this year, thinking about hitting the pond and starting in on the mallards!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Saw 5 doe middle of field 170yds away about 8-830 this morning. There moving around alot had them in my backyard @ midnite. Thinkin I may have to get mobile on the ground to ambush them.

Pics











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

I spent 7 hours in the tree today south of Shawnee. This morning was really nice with decent movement. 2 tiny bucks sparring and playing around was fun to watch. A 1 1/2 year old and a 1/2 year old. Both within 25 yds between 8:30 and 9 in my 2 acre foodplot. Saw a nice 8 pt with a couple of other deer I couldn't i.d. moving a ridge top tree line about 10:30. Climbed down at 11. 

Missed a Coyote at 60 yds at 10:45. He jumped the string and was gone before the arrow got there. It would have been on target. 

Back in the tree about 3 to a lot nothing this afternoon. This game is hard!!!! I need to hear the "thump".............................


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

This morning was awesome, blue bird skys and great wind direction for my stand. Tall 8ptr came into feeder chasing does. They went down through the woods and here comes what I thought was the same buck chasing. I dropped it and realized this was not the first buck.

Saw one spike this evening.


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice buck DB!!!
I finally got the wide 11 to give me a shot this evening, he's not the tallest but he's got a lot of trash hanging off the back!!! I almost missed him low but it got him right in the heart!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

mod10g said:


> Nice buck DB!!!
> I finally got the wide 11 to give me a shot this evening, he's not the tallest but he's got a lot of trash hanging off the back!!! I almost missed him low but it got him right in the heart!!!



Thats a nice buck for sure. Love those wide racks.:thumbs_up
DB


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

rhino_81 said:


> Saw 5 doe middle of field 170yds away about 8-830 this morning. There moving around alot had them in my backyard @ midnite. Thinkin I may have to get mobile on the ground to ambush them.
> 
> Pics
> 
> ...



You sure are feeding those girls good. They all look very heavy.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Congrats Mod and DB. Both are nice bucks. 

I went out today for a short time to check cameras and found one of my feeders was knocked over. It took alot of doing, but I got it stood back up and it seems to work ok. Of course the camera on pointing on that feeder was not working (dead batteries), so I didn't get a picture of what had tumped it over. It is still full of corn because I had pulled the battery during the rut lockdown when nothing was comming to it.

I've still got a couple nice bucks comming in and several young bucks. The doe count is still a little down, but better than it was two weeks ago. I'm a little worried about a big 11 with mule deer like antlers because he has not been on any of my cams sinse gun season. I hope he made it thru and is just laying low for a while.


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

Congrats on those 2 deer, really nice late December bucks!

Been after one all season but he has never shown himself during the day. I only have 2 pictures of him during the day, both on rainy days. The rest are just after sunset. I cannot hunt where he is bedding down at but hoping he will wake up a little early one of these days.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Looks like they're finally starting to come out of hiding. Congrats guys.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Good job guys, feels good to get it done in the late season. I got some bad news, the buck I've been hunting hard was killed the Sunday after Thanksgiving by a neighboring landowner. Kicker is, she watched it come from our property and shot it as soon as it jumped the fence, supposedly.


----------



## Ranger Danger (Jan 7, 2011)

I hunted 13 hours straight yesterday and didn't see hide nor hair of a deer. This is an area that's not heavily pressured and has a corn feeder on one end of it. Only getting some night time pictures of a few bucks at the feeder. I hunt some trails by the field and a blind near the feeder and haven't seen anything in the daylight in a while.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Great bucks guys congrats! Good to see some guys laying them down in the late season!


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Big congrats to DB and modQ. Nice bucks for sure.


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Congrats to all! Seems most of our deer at still moving mostly at night. We see a few does here and there thru the morning but not as much as we're used too. I had the mis-pleasure of having 6 yotes stroll by my stand saturday morning. Couldnt get a shot as they were walking behind my stand about 60 yards thru the trees. Really hoping for some colder weather, these 50's and 60's in the days are killing me.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

OKarcher (Chad Hilburn) here also got a good buck this weekend:thumbs_up


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

DB when do you see the bucks moving most right now? And congrats to your friend!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Congrats DB and Mod 10Q on nice deer.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

*Late Season BowBuck "Big 12 "*

Well Oklahoma ATers, after a patient bow season I finally closed the deal on this 12 pointer. Posted pics for you all to see earlier this season of this guy coming to feeders and then during the season spotting him was hit and miss. Last Night at 4:58 he came in at 20 yrds and the Rage Broadhead did the trick, buck carried himself only 20yds before going down. I guestimate that he is a 5 1/2 yr old and for my mountainous area this is a stud of a buck. Man what a great night. Thanks for viewing and good luck to the rest.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Timber Hawk said:


> DB when do you see the bucks moving most right now? And congrats to your friend!


Cameras are showing evenings during the full moon right before last light. I figured with Oklahoma drought feeders would be a hot spot during the late Dec and early Jan months. Ranch hands seeing allot of deer in open fields during the middle of the day which tells me there hungry nd feeding more often.

Both bucks sunday were chasing does. Game cameras showing deer coming around feeders at different times.
DB
DB


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

Congrats to everyone laying em down! Buckhavoc, that is a stud in any area! I went to SE Ok to hunt with a friend and had a blast! I killed a big sow and a doe (missed another doe). Hunted around here yesterday evening and saw 4 does, no shot opportunities. Pretty excited about what little time I have left to hunt. Good luck to everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Congrads..To you guys those are nice bucks ..Wish I could post a picture close to those ...Merry Christmas


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Yearling fawns come into there 1st estus about this time along with any doe that have not been bred so it makes sense the bucks were chasing. I need to get motivated. It seems I lack it after I kill a decent buck.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Timber Hawk said:


> Yearling fawns come into there 1st estus about this time along with any doe that have not been bred so it makes sense the bucks were chasing. I need to get motivated. It seems I lack it after I kill a decent buck.


What you got to understand bucks still have rut on the mind. Less does to breed so they got to travel farther. Once they cant find estrous those horns start dropping. Should be good hunting the rest of season if you got an abudance of does.
DB


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

tagmaster10 said:


> You sure are feeding those girls good. They all look very heavy.


Got 7-8 big ol girls runnin around my hunting area! Plus a nice 8pt, small 6pt, and a spike chasing them! So it's just a matter of time before they walk to close!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

This rain gets out of here by morning light. Im in the woods and should be a good mroning.

Always love hitting the woods after allot of rain.

Time to feed!
DB


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> What you got to understand bucks still have rut on the mind. Less does to breed so they got to travel farther. Once they cant find estrous those horns start dropping. Should be good hunting the rest of season if you got an abudance of does.
> DB


I agree. But I don't think they will travel as much as the 1st estrus cycle. By now they have found a safe haven after all the gun fire. Some place with the big 4: food, security, water, doe. Wish the temps would take a big drop before the season ends, seems like they have been pretty mild.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Timber Hawk said:


> I agree. But I don't think they will travel as much as the 1st estrus cycle. By now they have found a safe haven after all the gun fire. Some place with the big 4: food, security, water, doe. Wish the temps would take a big drop before the season ends, seems like they have been pretty mild.


My lease right now most will see bucks at feeders if they hunt. But we dont over pressure them as much as other places and that may be the key. This old timer kinda likes the temps, cold stuff hurts the bones.
DB


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> My lease right now most will see bucks at feeders if they hunt. But we dont over pressure them as much as other places and that may be the key. This old timer kinda likes the temps, cold stuff hurts the bones.
> DB


Hey you have been more dedicated then me this year, but I have two sons(11 and 9 years old) that I take hunting now and they cut into my hunting but it is worth it. I have hunted 21 times for myself this year and 13 times with my boys. Normally I have been out over 30 hunts for myself at this time. I have a couple of decent bucks on camera that are coming into my feeders next to my food plots they have just out smarted me so far. I will hunt one day and get pictures when I should have been hunting another day. But that is what makes it hunting. I figure a good cold snap comes in I can time it right, but I can't have a west wind with that cold snap.
BTW I read Lee and Tiffs new book and it is a good read! Some great stuff in it on how Lee goes about getting on monster whitetails.


----------



## bm19 (Nov 3, 2009)

Went to move some stands this evening and saw four 1.5 yr old bucks running together.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bm19 said:


> Went to move some stands this evening and saw four 1.5 yr old bucks running together.


Same here the young bucks seem to grouping up. Saw lots of does and several young bucks today.

Does are bunching up as well. Good sign the ruts coming to a end.
DB


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Took the rifle to do some long distance doe sniping 300+ yards.. ended up taking a pig instead. Started to get some cutters on him, not the biggest I've ever seen, though.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

robbcayman said:


> Took the rifle to do some long distance doe sniping 300+ yards.. ended up taking a pig instead.


Kill them all. Needs hogs shot for sure.
DB


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Dan, they are becoming a plauge in this state.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

robbcayman said:


> Dan, they are becoming a plauge in this state.


PLauge across the US. 
DB


----------



## okdeerslayer (Jun 14, 2010)

A lot say there a plague but nobody wants to let people come in an kill them instead they wanna charge several hundred bux to do it

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Coyotes are a plague where I hunt. I'm not exagerating one bit when I say there have been many hunts this year where I've seen more coyotes than deer. That just aint right. Plan to bring in some help and exterminate as many as possible after deer season closes.


----------



## okdeerslayer (Jun 14, 2010)

If ya need any help with them yote this spring or when ever just let me know I'm always.down.do.bust some.varmits

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Hunted last night from 3 til dark. It seems perfect but I guess the deer did not think so. Only saw 1 coyote and he was out of range.

Central Oklahoma over a small secluded food plot.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

okdeerslayer said:


> A lot say there a plague but nobody wants to let people come in an kill them instead they wanna charge several hundred bux to do it
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Land owners cant take a chance and let just everyone come on there property anymore. Lawyers will sue for anything.
I dont blame them
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

So mad this over mornings hunt. Had three doe finally came in. Noticed a buck (Couldnt tell size) working his way toward does and all of a sudden here comes two large dogs chasing does! Talk about bad luck. 
DB


----------



## Ranger Danger (Jan 7, 2011)

I actually saw some deer in the daylight this morning at 730! Too bad they were in a field off the US 177 on my way to work, lol.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

To bad you were on your way to work but your information jives with what I have been seeing lately. Pretty good movement in the mornings and little to none in the afternoons. I have hunted maybe 6 times in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## okdeerslayer (Jun 14, 2010)

Daniel Boone said:


> Land owners cant take a chance and let just everyone come on there property anymore. Lawyers will sue for anything.
> I dont blame them
> DB


That's what they make liability releases for just sayin

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Saw 4 doe this evening. This buck is just a 2 1/2 year old I'm sure but if I get a shot I'm flinging one at him. He has been on camera basically anytime I'm not hunting. Like yesterday evening.


----------



## jvue (Sep 29, 2011)

I think your cam time might be a bit off.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Man two days if getting busted goin in before dark and after dark is driving me nuts. Them doe are on my hit list now! 

Congrats on the nice bucks taken! 

Hope I get a chance soon!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Rhino, Do you think that your observations are telling us something?. Most of the deer movement lately is at night?

I was set up Sunday morning 20 minutes before light on my food plot. When it got light I could see several trails in the dew covered plot where deer or something had been walking. After the dew fell and before I got there????? I think they are on to us!

Maybe in the morning it will be different................I will be there to see


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

GoDoe,
Been thinking they are on to me for sure! I was looking to get the 8pt buck but them doe have pushed my buttons! So anything is fair game to me if given the chance.
Plan to start a ground attack tomorrow morning see what happens!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

jvue said:


> I think your cam time might be a bit off.


Ya I don't think I changed it from daylight saving time.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

predictions on tomorrows hunt? mornings or nights more productive?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Tke_bowhunter said:


> predictions on tomorrows hunt? mornings or nights more productive?


Deer seem to be in night time mode from my game camera pictures. Buddy on his private ranch saw one yearling buck yesterday morning.

Yesterday evening deer didnt move in those high winds untill right before dark as the sun was setting.

Hang with food source because you never know.
DB


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

This will be my official last day in the stand! 

Wish me luck!

God bless you all and Merry Christmas!

Jesus is the reason for the season!


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

KOLD today. No deer from light until 9:30. Lucky are those whom couldn't go today!


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

GoDoe said:


> KOLD today. No deer from light until 9:30. Lucky are those whom couldn't go today!


I was going to go this morning but just couldnt make myself get out of my warm bed...and the thought of sleeping in sounded good....I was regretting my decision....but maybe not now thanks!


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

^^^^^ this, will be out tonight though.


----------



## Ranger Danger (Jan 7, 2011)

I got in a ground blind and out of the wind at 5am. At 7am a doe came to the feeder and hung out until 830am, then got spooked by some crows and ran off. First deer I've seen in the daylight while I was actually hunting in 2 weeks. Trail cam pictures show them right at dark and all night. Not getting much in the daylight. 

I'm about to go back out and see if a buck messes up and tries to get some rice bran before dark. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Well in the stand and not a kernel of corn on the ground at the feeder and 200 pics on the cam on less than a week yea something should die tonight.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Go figure, take a seven year old for doe hunt and see nothing but three bucks.

We got excted on the first little spike until we put binos on him.:angry::angry:

Been several does hitting these fields but not tonight with bucks in there.:angry:


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

That's the way it goes DB. I'm gonna go ahead and let it be known that I'm officially doe hunting tomorrow! LOL

Actually, I'm not feeling so hot right now. Stomach is doing flips. 

Really looking forward to hitting the woods this weekend.


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

D**n ducks are looking good right now!! Thinking about the longbow and some fluflu's, at least I could get some shooting!


----------



## huntinsonovagun (Dec 15, 2002)

I saw 4 young bucks and 5 does this morning in a short hunt (2.5 hours). Normally, when I see deer I only see 1-3 at most. Today was an exceptional day for me. I also don't hunt over/near a feeder- FWIW.

Seems like when nobody else sees deer, I do, but when everybody else sees deer, I don't. I also have noticed that solunar tables do not typically depict what the deer are doing in the locations I'm hunting. Weird....


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

go figure.....I decide to give the deer hunting a rest tonight and go try to call a coyote instead....what do I see...a 160" deer within 200 yds....I just sat behind my 220 Swift and shook my head as a tear ran down my cheek...story of my life.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Buck were running around grunting and chasing like crazy tonight. I arrowed a good one but couldn't see the arrow, so leaving it overnight to be safe. Loud thwack on the hit. Of course I'm down in MS now.  

DB, that's a terrible problem to have, i'll tell ya!


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Finally got to the woods at a decent hour this PM. Saw 16, but they were all 125 yds or further. I had the bow, but grabbed the 7 mag and let it sing. Nice mature 110 lb doe!!! Exactly what I was needing for the freezer.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

MidFlight said:


> go figure.....I decide to give the deer hunting a rest tonight and go try to call a coyote instead....what do I see...a 160" deer within 200 yds....I just sat behind my 220 Swift and shook my head as a tear ran down my cheek...story of my life.


Now thats the truth. Go turkey hunting in a blind in the spring and deer walk right up to your decoys.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

TailChaser said:


> Buck were running around grunting and chasing like crazy tonight. I arrowed a good one but couldn't see the arrow, so leaving it overnight to be safe. Loud thwack on the hit. Of course I'm down in MS now.
> 
> DB, that's a terrible problem to have, i'll tell ya!


Good luck!
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

huntinsonovagun said:


> I saw 4 young bucks and 5 does this morning in a short hunt (2.5 hours). Normally, when I see deer I only see 1-3 at most. Today was an exceptional day for me. I also don't hunt over/near a feeder- FWIW.
> 
> Seems like when nobody else sees deer, I do, but when everybody else sees deer, I don't. I also have noticed that solunar tables do not typically depict what the deer are doing in the locations I'm hunting. Weird....


Moon phases can be deceiving in late season hunts due to deer tend to feed more often. I get allot of 10:00am to 2:00pm pictures of bucks in late season. Over all the food source due to drought has been very different season. 
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

ol'okie said:


> That's the way it goes DB. I'm gonna go ahead and let it be known that I'm officially doe hunting tomorrow! LOL
> 
> Actually, I'm not feeling so hot right now. Stomach is doing flips.
> 
> Really looking forward to hitting the woods this weekend.


Not me Im hanging in there till Jan 15th. May not be any horns on them then though! 
DB


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Not me Im hanging in there till Jan 15th. May not be any horns on them then though!
> DB


I'll be hanging in there too. Was hoping by declaring that I'm doe hunting, that the bucks would come out of the woodwork.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

ol'okie said:


> I'll be hanging in there too. Was hoping by declaring that I'm doe hunting, that the bucks would come out of the woodwork.


Let me know how that works for you!
DB


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

It didn't.

Shot a doe at 43 yards at 8:30.

Bow kill #3. Can't wait until Monday so I can get back in the woods!


----------



## Ranger Danger (Jan 7, 2011)

I hunted all day and only saw that one doe yesterday morning.

I'm honestly thinking the deer in my neck of the woods have a better food source in the woods than my corn feeder right now. The grass and clover in the woods is looking mighty green, and the only pics I'm getting at my feeder are at night.

I'm taking a hang on and some climbing sticks and heading within a few hundred yards of the buck's bedding area on Tuesday. I've got good access and egress. I figure worst case it's so close to the end of the season, if I step on the mature buck I'm after it's no big deal. Got to get aggressive I suppose.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Good luck!
> DB


Well SOB, evidently if you even mention it on AT the curse gets ya. My 5 year streak with no wounds is a goner now  Hopefully will find some buzzards if he's dead, would love to have a euro mount of that one. May have just been a meat shot though, no idea where it hit. Good blood for 200 yards then nothing, so thick you can't see 10 yards in there.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

TailChaser said:


> Well SOB, evidently if you even mention it on AT the curse gets ya. My 5 year streak with no wounds is a goner now  Hopefully will find some buzzards if he's dead, would love to have a euro mount of that one. May have just been a meat shot though, no idea where it hit. Good blood for 200 yards then nothing, so thick you can't see 10 yards in there.


Sorry to hear this. Maybe you will find him. Good Luck
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Ranger Danger said:


> I hunted all day and only saw that one doe yesterday morning.
> 
> I'm honestly thinking the deer in my neck of the woods have a better food source in the woods than my corn feeder right now. The grass and clover in the woods is looking mighty green, and the only pics I'm getting at my feeder are at night.
> 
> I'm taking a hang on and some climbing sticks and heading within a few hundred yards of the buck's bedding area on Tuesday. I've got good access and egress. I figure worst case it's so close to the end of the season, if I step on the mature buck I'm after it's no big deal. Got to get aggressive I suppose.


I walked allot of ground this last few days. I was amazed at all the green clover in spots on some what land that look dead. 
My feeders aren't getting hit hard and it really surprises me. Typical night time activity only. Those Nov sunny days and warmer weather did bring on some good food plots and green around. You tell from this hunt yesturday the deer clearly are coming to the green in the valley here. Normal years this green plush grass would gone. Rains and sunshine in Nov and Dec have leep it green.


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

Killed a doe this morning, slightly quartering to me. I only found 2 spots of blood in 150yds! Shot was a little high and the exit was plugged with intestine. Luckily I heard her crash... Makes me wonder how many are lost in situations like this? If I hadn't heard her crash I would've had a hell of time finding her (still was no cake walk). Good luck and Merry Christmas to all you Okies!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Merry christmas everyone! Hope your stockings are filled with hunting gear!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone! 

Good luck to all the Christmas Day hunters on gettin that Christmas deer! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

Merry Christmas Okies!


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Yea buddy best Christmas gift ever!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Merry Christmas Okies. Definately been a good year for being in the woods.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Don't know about ya'll's neck of the woods, but I've got 70% chance of rain almost all day tomorrow. I was really looking forward to hunting. I've got some new camo to try out. 

Merry Christmas guys and gals!


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

truck is packed, 15 hour drive and i'll be finishing the season in S.E. Ok. high hopes of a buck, hog, yote, etc.. looks like 5 days of dry weather after this rain blows out. landowner says the deer are in fields and pastures and not using the feeders.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

ngurb said:


> truck is packed, 15 hour drive and i'll be finishing the season in S.E. Ok. high hopes of a buck, hog, yote, etc.. looks like 5 days of dry weather after this rain blows out. landowner says the deer are in fields and pastures and not using the feeders.


Landowner telling you right. Watched 14 deer go out into open field at 10:30 am on the green stuff, ranch hands are saying the same. Good luck and weather looks good, personal I like it colder. You northern guys might wear T shirts. LOL
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Back in the saddle in the morning. Buddy from Bristow send me a picture of his big 10ptr on phone that will score in 150 that he killed on a food plot. Ill share a picture just as soon as he sends it in an email. Got a full week of hunting morning and evening. 

Kin Folks coming in from Missouri. Few folks wanting to harvest a doe. 
Got lots of rest today and ate way to much. Ready to watch a good sunrise tommorrow.
Good Luck guys.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Looking at weather its calling for rain. Now that sucks bigtime. Not sure weather forecast is right.

Im going to watch the radar in the morning. Looks like scattered and 30% on one and other says 50%!
DB


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

What part of S.E. Oklahoma are headed to?



ngurb said:


> truck is packed, 15 hour drive and i'll be finishing the season in S.E. Ok. high hopes of a buck, hog, yote, etc.. looks like 5 days of dry weather after this rain blows out. landowner says the deer are in fields and pastures and not using the feeders.


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

watson... been to a lot of places for deer, we'll see what oklahoma has to offer. 
the owner says we're crazy to deer hunt, it'll be real cold, like might be in the 30's. that's my lightest set of camo. too funny


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Well didn't see a deer but I did hear one blow for like 20mins in a thicket 200yds away so it wasn't me! 

Dead calm, with lite rain every now and then. Seemed like a great day to hunt go figure on my luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

Had a great hunt last night...saw 5 bucks, one of which was a big 150" type 8 that I hadnt seen in quite a while..younger bucks look to be grouping back up and hitting the feeder.....no shot opportunity on the big one...passed the younger ones up...looking forward to the next few weeks!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Couple of spikes this morning. Had some yotes running something through the woods.
DB


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

ngurb said:


> watson... been to a lot of places for deer, we'll see what oklahoma has to offer.
> the owner says we're crazy to deer hunt, it'll be real cold, like might be in the 30's. that's my lightest set of camo. too funny


You won't be that far from me. Have a friend that has a lease at Watson.

Temps should drop into the 20's a couple of nights. Always colder in the mountains than down South here.

I went hunting this morning only to get cold and soaking wet. Nothing moved.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

We killed three does late this evening on the lease with guns. Trying to fill those doe dmap permits.

Not allot of deer moving this evening until right at sunset.
DB


----------



## bm19 (Nov 3, 2009)

They were moving when we went in this evening. I saw 14 deer between where we parked the truck and my stand. Once in my stand I didn't see another deer. Does are bunched back into big groups and the bucks are already dropping antlers around here.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

I sat from 3 til dark today. No deer. Then driving out still on the property I see 5 does coming down off a high grassy hill headed to wheat pasture that is about 500 yds across bermuda pasture. Still on night time movement for me. Maybe by now they have seen enought hunters to be mostly naucturnal.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> We killed three does late this evening on the lease with guns. Trying to fill those doe dmap permits.
> 
> Not allot of deer moving this evening until right at sunset.
> DB


The doe I killed Saturday was with a dmap permit. We've got 11 all together and have only used 3 so far. Two of them mine.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

ol'okie said:


> The doe I killed Saturday was with a dmap permit. We've got 11 all together and have only used 3 so far. Two of them mine.


We usually get 30 dmaps each year. Doubt we fill them all. We have taken 27 does so far. Not all were dmaps.
DB


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Sat till 1130 this AM. Didnt see a thing. Ran into turkeys on the way out. Tried to bust the flock, but no luck.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

I see deer!!!! 

Well a Had a doe in full alert show up and then a small buck came charging in. If I'd been setting in the ground blind might have had a shot on the buck. But I opted to set high this morning. Something had them spooked but not sure what don't believe it was me was downwind. 

But glad to finally see daytime movement! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bm19 (Nov 3, 2009)

I sat in the tree my dad saw 16 deer out of the day before and didn't see a deer yesterday. I guess I'm just cursed right now with deer or something. I don't know what else to do. If we weren't killing ducks right now I'd be going crazy. Going to try it one more time this evening, then its a few days off from hunting to go back to work.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Hunted around Seiling yesterday evening. Man the food sources are slim. The wheat looks ok, the canola looks like dirt fields and where I hunt there are not any oaks. 

Hard year to be a deer. 

I saw one doe and one coyote, both out of range.


----------



## Ranger Danger (Jan 7, 2011)

Had some does on camera Christmas morning until 10am. Hung a stand yesterday in an area on my lease I haven't spent a lot of time on and bumped a doe and a buck at 315pm. First deer I've seen in the daylight in a while. Sitting in a natural ground blind I built in a creek bottom tomorrow afternoon. Found the trail most of the deer in the area use to cross the creek and with a southwest wind forecast I'll be sitting pretty if everything comes together well.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Im getting deer on my cams anywhere from 10am to 1pm and then again from 8pm to 4 am. it's really wierd, went and sat today till about 1030 then got down so i could go and claim my xmas gift which was a lifetime license. got back out at 300. Deer were tre at 1130 to 1. and there were 2 bucks and one i would consider shooting if he shows again.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Tke_bowhunter said:


> Im getting deer on my cams anywhere from 10am to 1pm and then again from 8pm to 4 am. it's really wierd, went and sat today till about 1030 then got down so i could go and claim my xmas gift which was a lifetime license. got back out at 300. Deer were tre at 1130 to 1. and there were 2 bucks and one i would consider shooting if he shows again.


Hunted this morning. Saw several does at 10:00am and nothing tonight from stand.

Took a guy this morning and the closer the deer got the more he shook, missed twice with a gun. LOL Had fun though.
DB


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

I am going to go next weekend and the last weekend. Hopefully they will be more productive than the last couple of sits. didnt see anything the last time out. Starting to wonder where they all went.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Haven't seen squat on my lease for the last 3 weeks so I hunted some public land by my house (mainly b/c it's close) and had 6 does come in not 30 minutes after I got set up... thick brush kept me from getting a shot off but I was glad to just see some deer from the stand.


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Going out saturday, been seeing does in groups in open fields during daylight so i'm hoping the trend keeps up thru this weekend. Been hunting Oolagah/Copan/Candy/Skiatook WMA's, seems to be lots of hunters out this year.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ready for the weekend! 

Supposed to watch the UFC Fight at a friend's house Friday. Hope I can get up at 4:30!

Will probably scratch Sunday morning's hunt and concentrate on hunting all day Monday!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Took my nephew and his 14 yr old son and got them bucks over at a friends place.

Had a good time they had a blast.

Got a nine year old to guide tomorrow for a doe hunt. Optimistic because evenings right now don't seem to be very good. Last two times in the stand we have not seen a deer.
DB
DB


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Missed goin yesterday morning and had 7doe under my stand from 10pm till 7am that would have made it hard to hunt them. 

Had 7 doe middle of the field this morning at 7am but never moved my way and were skittish as all getup. Flagging an blowin on high alert over somethin.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

rhino_81 said:


> Missed goin yesterday morning and had 7doe under my stand from 10pm till 7am that would have made it hard to hunt them.
> 
> Had 7 doe middle of the field this morning at 7am but never moved my way and were skittish as all getup. Flagging an blowin on high alert over somethin.
> 
> ...



Winds were kinda switching directons this morning. Nephew in from Missouri was to tired to go with all the killing we did yesturday hunting from daylight to dark. 

Funtime and we donated all three deer from yesturday to needed familys.

Looking forward to taking youth this evening. I agree does seem to be in open fields allot and grouped up which always makes it tougher. I got to get this youth close with in 60yrds with gun.
DB


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Took my nephew and his 14 yr old son and got them bucks over at a friends place.
> 
> Had a good time they had a blast.
> 
> ...


DB I have been following the moon and my trail cam pics and I think this warm weather for his time of year along with lunar activity showing after dusk is causing the deer to feed more at night. Just my 2 cents on what I'm seeing.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Timber Hawk said:


> DB I have been following the moon and my trail cam pics and I think this warm weather for his time of year along with lunar activity showing after dusk is causing the deer to feed more at night. Just my 2 cents on what I'm seeing.


Got to agree but im getting lots of pictures during morning hours after 9:30am to Noon
DB


----------



## Ranger Danger (Jan 7, 2011)

Hunted yesterday evening and didn't see a thing. However on the way to work this morning I saw quite a few out the fields feeding. More sightings in the morning and early afternoon hours around me.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah really hating the warm weather last year had snow! Sweated walking in yesterday evening so went lite this morning felt perfect temp wise. My favorite time to hunt cold weather but it's nowhere to be found!

. The wind was out of the n/nw then about 8am it shifted more s/sw but was almost dead calm.

Seems the warmer temps have got them feeding all night and early. Gonna make it harder to get in undetected. Not touching the corn now either. But those pesky ***** are gettin fat as hogs tho!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Got to agree but im getting lots of pictures during morning hours after 9:30am to Noon
> DB


Thats when Im getting my pics is in the morning and that coincides with lunar activity and the warmer weather. I believe the colder it gets the more they do show up in the evenings when it is warmer mid day.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Several doe hunting this evening with guns and not one shot this evening.

Really wanted this nine year old to get a doe. Thats hunting!
DB


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

Had this nice 8 point show up on Christmas day, of course we were out of town. Have never had a single picture of him ever. He was on film for the next 3 days as late as 10 in the morning with a lot of daytime traffic by several deer. The temperatures warmed up 2 days ago and have absolutely 0 pics of deer since. Needs to get cold again.


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

went this evening and didnt see anything but it was perfect evening


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Went this evening. Got set up late in an area Ive never tried. Had 2 does come in from the wrong way. They scented me but, never ran...Just hung around and finally walked around me. I couldnt get turned around to get a shot off. Had two more come in a few mins later, but too dark to shoot.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

okbow68 said:


> went this evening and didnt see anything but it was perfect evening


Could not believe not a deer with such great conditions either.
DB


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

I am going to try this Morning ..........I have not been to this spot in awhile...best of luck to all of ypu this year and next year..


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

Didn't make it out this morning. Went this evening and was covered up with deer, all slickheads. Going back out tomorrow, hopefully a nice buck will show up... All you Okies have a Happy and safe New Year!' 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Snuck out this evening at around 1:30....should've been in stand around 11. Walked up on 5 feeding(all does) while making my way to my stand. 

Got winded right at 5:27 by two deer. Not sure, but I believe they were both does. My buddy was hunting 200 yards from me and would've seen 'em, but he got cold and got down early.

Left my stand in the tree so I wouldn't have to haul it in for 1 mile walk in the morning. Not sure if I'm gonna get on stand before daylight or not. Might wait until around 8.


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

Covered up in deer tonight. Stuck in the stand till 7:00 because I couldn't get down deer all around me. This nice thing was, 3 bucks were chasing does for over an hour. They were small bucks, but I think one of the yearling does might have been in estrus. (strange huh?) They chased this doe for well over 2 hours. They were still after her when I got out after 7 pm.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Bought new Lic,and tag yesterday ,,,May try for 1 more doe this year,,You can only take Doe ,Is that right ? ,,But, I am gearing up for Coyote as well ..got a Foxpro Spitfire for Chirstmas ..Last year I never really stopped hunting untill after Turkey season...


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm pretty sure they changed the regs ftshooter. If you are not tagged out on bucks for the 2011 season, you can harvest a buck between Jan 1st and Jan 15th.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

ftshooter said:


> Bought new Lic,and tag yesterday ,,,May try for 1 more doe this year,,You can only take Doe ,Is that right ? ,,But, I am gearing up for Coyote as well ..got a Foxpro Spitfire for Chirstmas ..Last year I never really stopped hunting untill after Turkey season...


You can shoot a buck until Jan 15th now if you have not filled your 2011 bucks. I also believe your 2011 tags are good through Jan 15th
DB


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Thank you,,Guys ..I may go give it a try today last day off work ...Happy New ,,to all of you...


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Yea you can shoot a buck till the 15th. But your tags and License expired but they are good for all of 2012.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Took up my ground blind yesterday and 2 treestands that were on public land. Set up my hog trap and think I am gonna give the deer a rest, put out some salt and mineral blocks to nurse them through the rest of winter. Started on my families EuroMounts. Season has been way to good this 2011. good luck to yall.


----------



## jvue (Sep 29, 2011)

```

```



Daniel Boone said:


> You can shoot a buck until Jan 15th now if you have not filled your 2011 bucks. I also believe your 2011 tags are good through Jan 15th
> DB


Called Wild Life and the 2011 tag and license expired on 12/31/20011. New tags will have to be purchased if you have not tagged out. If you do not use this tag before 1/15/12, you can use this tag come 10/1/12.


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

I got a nice doe on Friday morning. Nice 10 point on the cameras.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Had 7 doe and 8pt with spike out in the field this morning but no shot opportunities. There moving early around my area.

Gonna try a ground position tomorrow morning if the wind is right. 
Need to be mobile to ambush these late season deer. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Saw 10 does yesterday but none close enough to send and arrow at. They are all grouped up again and looking for food. Only a couple of weedends left to put some more meat in the freezer for the year. I am going to leave the feeders going until they are all empty, then bring them to the house until July. Two does and a dandy buck on the scorecard for this season. I would say it's a successfull year, even if I don't get another one before the 15th.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

I hunted NW Oklahoma all day Saturday and then again on Sunday morning. Saw very few deer. Cover and food are very lean. I don't know where the deer have gone. 

I got a nice doe on Sunday morning at 11 yds. Had to stand at ready for 20 minutes while she grazed around and into my shooting lane. Then at 11 yds had to wait until she looked the other way so I could draw. My heart was getting a serious work out. When she looked away I made a quick draw and release, almost recurve style. She made it about 70 yds. 

Saw 2 small bucks Sunday night but too far away.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Missed an oppurtunity on a sm 6pt. Drew back lookin for a shootin lane found a spot one more step forward I'd released but he spooked. Turned run right under me into the field I couldnt readjust fast enough to shoot. 

Seriously think I need a different style stand where I can readjust more easily for a shot. 

Tho was glad to have one close enough to take a shot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Congrads On the Doe ,,,Go doe ,,,At least your seeing some Rino ....Aliens must of come down and got all the deer from my spots....Tried Saturday Morning ..In one spot ,,Seen deer there all season ..and Monday in a few others Close By...Zip...


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

GoDoe... great job on the Doe Management.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

GoDoe,

Congrats on the doe, I can't wait to get that heart pounding feelin I get when deer comin for I shot or just show up lol!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Be alert and patient rhino it will happen...


----------



## bm19 (Nov 3, 2009)

Going to get back after them in the morning. Hope for some good weather over these next couple weeks.


----------



## bm19 (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm sick of not seeing deer on stand.


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

Good luck, bm19! I checked a camera today and had lots of mid morning activity the last few days...


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Had bucks sparring say 60-100yds away from stand. Was in stand 5 mins to. Still dark but that is an unmistakeable sound, soon as it started to get light they headed for a thicket across from stand. 

Saw 1 doe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

little front moving in this weekend enough to change the wind in my favor so we will see.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Saw a group of 5 bucks and one antlerless deer (might have already shed, not sure) last Friday evening. They were very relaxed. Two were decent, but got busted downwind.


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

took my 3 year old grandson to a blind this evenin , it was his first time ever deer huntin.we had 5 slickheads come in an only 4 left. he was sitting in my lap an watched them come out on the foodplot,to say he was excited is a big understatement. i shot 1 @ 38 yds an it dropped in its tracks, an he screams we got 1 papa shoot another 1. this was probly the best hunt i have ever been on. i wouldnt trade it for any big buck.


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

That's awesome planting a seed for tomorrows hunter!


Congrats on the slick head!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes sir an i think it is platned deep


rhino_81 said:


> that's awesome planting a seed for tomorrows hunter!
> 
> 
> Congrats on the slick head!
> ...


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Congratulations, cattrapper. That boy will never be the same. America needs more grandpas like you.


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

Thank you i couldnt agree more


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Havent seen a deer my last two sits....Farmers arent seeing any in the fields when feeding cows in the am or pm.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ive been seen deer 45min before till about just after light. Got bust this morning going in at 6am. All the photos I'm gettin show lots of nite time activity so gonna guess they've gone nocturnal again.

Makes it hard to get in a stand when there under it at 5-6am.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Think Ill go tomorrow. Moon getting brighter ever night. These awesome calm nights sure keep deer feeding all night.

Weather unbelievable for this time of year.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Right about that got pics of the bucks that where fight in front of my stand and a big boy that I thought was gone. 
Had 6 doe out in the field today but to far away.









Wish we get some rain so I could try some hunting in the thicket that they seem to be held up in. Crunchy leaves make it hard for one to be quite while walkin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Dang moon is eating me up. Gonna try this afternoon I guess. This season has been crazy for sure. I have just about seen deer every time out but have yet to kill one. Been bowhunting 95% of the time. Just cant seem to get the weather to line up this year. Very few great weather deer hunting days for sure. Oh well, got to finish it out strong.


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

couldnt close the deal on the only real chance I have had all season on a big 8 pt I have been wanting to get an arrow in earlier this week.....waited and did everything right...had him at 18 yds broadside...he turned his head away from me and I began to draw..when I got about 1/2 way back he just bolted....big mature deer drive me crazy!


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Was counting a group of turkeys. Got to 52 and this guy shows up


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Great Job fx4! Saw a fork tonight. Cows came in on my land from the neighbors and destroyed my food plots. Man that is so frustrating!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Officially to lazy to go this morning. Shoulders a little sore from shooting indoor tournament yesturday and all the practice leading up to it. Put some feed out yesturday and checked trail cam pictures and there nothing on them I would shoot. Last year this time I had several good bucks still coming in but the weather was cold and that helps. Right now there food source in the green open fields and that seems to be attracting the deer. Mostly little bucks and broke horns on most of them. Few does. May go out this evening and sit!
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

fx4hauler said:


> Was counting a group of turkeys. Got to 52 and this guy shows up


Congrats on a good late season buck
DB


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

saw 3 bucks this AM....2 1 1/2 year olds and 1 2 1/2 yo 8.....the season is about gone...still holding out for one of 2 big mature deer I have been seeing...fingers crossed.


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

fx4hauler said:


> Was counting a group of turkeys. Got to 52 and this guy shows up


Nice!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

fx4hauler said:


> Was counting a group of turkeys. Got to 52 and this guy shows up


Congrats on the late season buck!

Hope I get another chance to take at-least one(buck/doe) more before the end!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

Great buck fx! 

Hey Okies, here is an article on a few of the "proposed changes" on hunting/fishing regs in Oklahoma. 
http://m.newsok.com/article/3638508

Have any of you experienced guys ever seen a "proposed change" not take place the following year? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Me and the boy went this evening and it was a perfect evening, except we saw nothing not even a squirrel


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice late season buck Fx, way to stay at it...


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

I hunted outside Seiling Friday night, both sits on Saturday and again on Sunday morning. The only movement I saw was before 8 am, deer going back to bed. Night time is like day time with this moon. No deer killed.

I did however chase down some turkeys mid-day on Saturday. I chased on foot and in my truck a flock of 50 jakes and hens. Finally got out in front of them and sat up the pop-up and 2 decoys (in pasture grass 6" tall). Maybe 15 minutes later I could hear them calling so I called back (just by mouth, I didn't have any turkey calls). It got their attention and they saw the decoys. The jakes led the whole flock right to my decoys at 9 yds. I shot a nice big jake and they ran off to 50 yds my staggering bird in tow. He laid down and for the next hour the other jakes took turns pecking and spurring at him while the hens laid down and took a nap and did some preening. Finally the hens walked off but it took me coyote calling to get the jakes to leave my dead bird. It was cool to see 50 turkeys just hanging out 50 yds from my blind.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

*Bhd!!!!*

Shot this dude last night... not very many around but have had this guy around my place for the last 4 yrs. he wont be eating any more corn or rice bran, or tearing up any more food plots... Shot him early yesterday morning coming off a corn feeder, found him around 3 yesterday afternooon.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Buckhavoc said:


> Shot this dude last night... not very many around but have had this guy around my place for the last 4 yrs. he wont be eating any more corn or rice bran, or tearing up any more food plots... Shot him early yesterday morning coming off a corn feeder, found him around 3 yesterday afternooon.


Thats a good size hog. Congrats.
DB


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Congratulations FX4. Great deer.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice hog!


Busted a bed deer while walkin at 1 or so then had does bust me on sittin on the ground @ 4 think they where moving with this rain alittle more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dcubed (Aug 12, 2009)

So, I'm in my hay bale blind, already drawn and about to lay the smackdown on a small but tall tined 8 point, lean over when he presents broadside shot at 15 yards and crack!!!







My chair breaks! I half fell out of it, and the deer turned himself inside out. He never busted me though; just ran out of range and tried to figure out what the sound was and where it came from. I do love my hay bale blind though!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Man that Sux!

Hope u get another chance without a broken chair to ruin it of course!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Anybody gettin fresh rubs?

I've seen 5 or so new one the past few days.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bm19 (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow, that's some bad luck right there. Hope you get another chance. We are running low on time in OK.


----------



## Ranger Danger (Jan 7, 2011)

rhino_81 said:


> Anybody gettin fresh rubs?
> 
> I've seen 5 or so new one the past few days.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've found 2 in the last week. Thought it was odd.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Last weekend guys!!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah bucks fighting-fresh rubs almost like a 3rd rut starting. But the active around my spot seems to be pickin up. Should be a good end to the season.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkieNinja (Oct 8, 2010)

My bro-in-law had a 130's ten fight a 100" 8 last night for twenty minutes. The ten got the eight down and gored it to death. He then snort wheezed at the ten and he ran to 30 yds and he shot him. The best part is he got it all on video!!! When we get some of the four letter words out of it I will post a link to the video.LOL. The hit was a little back and we decided to back out went back this morning at daylight and found him 150 yards from where he was last seen before it got too dark. WHEN IN DOUBT BACK OUT!! This is the buck look at the blood on his left antler from goring that smaller buck. The video is incredible. Has anyone ever seen activity like this in January before? This is northern Oklahoma county by the way. My only theory is a yearling came into estrus late and got everything stirred up again.


----------



## Sooner Archer (Nov 2, 2009)

Get ready for a new proposal to add another week to the gun season next season. They think that will lower the number of 1 1/2 year old bucks that are being shot. I doubt that will change anything...


----------



## OkieNinja (Oct 8, 2010)

How does more gun hunting mean less young bucks killed? I think they got that backwards.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Sooner Archer said:


> Get ready for a new proposal to add another week to the gun season next season. They think that will lower the number of 1 1/2 year old bucks that are being shot. I doubt that will change anything...


Doesn't surprise me. It now all about selling tags, making more money for the wildlife dept. They don't want a quality herd. 
With online now it will allow guys to fill more tags from family members very easily. 
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

OkieNinja said:


> View attachment 1252015
> My bro-in-law had a 130's ten fight a 100" 8 last night for twenty minutes. The ten got the eight down and gored it to death. He then snort wheezed at the ten and he ran to 30 yds and he shot him. The best part is he got it all on video!!! When we get some of the four letter words out of it I will post a link to the video.LOL. The hit was a little back and we decided to back out went back this morning at daylight and found him 150 yards from where he was last seen before it got too dark. WHEN IN DOUBT BACK OUT!! This is the buck look at the blood on his left antler from goring that smaller buck. The video is incredible. Has anyone ever seen activity like this in January before? This is northern Oklahoma county by the way. My only theory is a yearling came into estrus late and got everything stirred up again.



Good call. Bucks still got there horns there smelling estrous some where. 
DB


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice job buy your bro-n-law, estrous does this late in season will cause a stir with the bucks. 

I can't believe Oklahoma wants to go in that direction with its gun laws for whitetails. They reduced our turkey season to 9 days here in far SE Okla( which was a good call) and yet allowing easier poaching methods by using online tagging. Not very many SE hillbilly's know how to use a computer. If this extension to gun season happens you can say goodby to quality deer management her in oklahoma.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice bucks fellas. 

Surely they won't extend gun season to 3 weeks, that doesn't make a sense at all. If anything, they need to shorten in back to 9 days like it used to be.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Totally 100% AGREE with this statement.... 


bigracklover said:


> Surely they won't extend gun season to 3 weeks, that doesn't make a sense at all. If anything, they need to shorten in back to 9 days like it used to be.


----------



## Sooner Archer (Nov 2, 2009)

Here's a quote from one of the Commissioners: "The thought behind adding a week would be that maybe guys wouldn't shoot the first buck that walked out if they had more time to hunt."

The hunters who shoot young bucks are still going to do the same thing, now they will have even more opportunity to practice poor game management. Sounds like this is seriously being considered. I suggest calling or e-mailing your Commissioner, because they are at least asking for opinions at this time.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Sorry about the bad luck, Dcubed. I once got off balance on my stool in a tent blind, fell over backwards and rolled the blind down the hill. My 12 yr old daughter was with me and I haven't lived that one down yet. 

I agree with Buckhavoc that the poachers here in SE won't be more selective if given another week of rifle season. Most "hunters" I know start blasting every antlered deer in September and don't stop till they shed. Extended season just gives them a reason to carry their rifle in the open.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Another week of wearin orange and duckin bullets lol! 

I don't think it will help management of bucks people are still gonna shoot whatever they see. Just glad that they haven't made a restriction like have to be outside of ears or somethin like that. Trophy huntin is not my cup of tea i shoot whatever shows up buck/doe. Freezer gets hungry this time of year lol!


Won't bother me to see the added week ive shot all my archery bucks during gun season so far had pretty good success. I would like to see them add more length to archery season like till jan 30th or somethin. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

Sounds like Southeastern OK is worse than the rest of the state as far as poaching, or am I mis-reading that? Any of you all around S.W. OK? How is it poaching out there?


----------



## bm19 (Nov 3, 2009)

When did they come up with this proposal? I haven't heard that.


----------



## Dcubed (Aug 12, 2009)

kkromer said:


> Sounds like Southeastern OK is worse than the rest of the state as far as poaching, or am I mis-reading that? Any of you all around S.W. OK? How is it poaching out there?


They're here, as I'm sure they are everywhere. It just seems you hear about who does it more and kinda keep an eye out for them. Been hunting most of my life here in SW OK, and I think that I've only been checked a couple times by game wardens and that was for dove.


----------



## okdeerslayer (Jun 14, 2010)

were winding down on this season has been a pretty good one looks like i will have the chance to bunt the last two days these 7 12s ruint my late season 5 10s now looks good


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Decided to take a vacation day tommorrow and get in the woods for the last few days.

Not highly exspecting to see allot but one never knows. Darn west winds arent my best winds for most my stands.!
DB


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Passed on several doe's last weekend. Pics of a couple nice bucks on the cameras is what keeps me going these last few weekends. I have plenty in the freezer. But if some nice horn shows it's game on!


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Tried to go out this morning, thought the cold and snow might bring a few more out in the daylight. BUT, that wind keep me indoors. 40mph gusts are not good for treestands!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

deer for this time of yr are just like ppl. I am seeing most deer movement in the evening hours of 2-4. And definately on nice beautiful days like yesterday where there was a light breeze and plenty of sunshine. When its great weather to get out so are the whitetail. imo


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Almost all of our deer movement on cam has been evening and night. Ever so often we get a few morning or mid-day shots, but thats probably 3-4 times a week. The other 400 pics are from 4:30pm till 3am.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Seen about 10 deer this morning @8-830 to far away moving away from me. Pulled all my stand/ground blinds/cameras. Plan to stump hunt saturday morning which will be the last one for me. 

Heading to south Texas for work Sunday. Got to try to makeup all the money I spent deer hunting lol! But I may try some hog hunting while I'm there.

I've had the best hunting experience this year and hope next season will be even better for me!

Good luck to all the last min bowhunters!

Aj


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

be safe rhino and glad to hear your enjoyment of the 2011 hunting season!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Got a blank this morning. Not one deer. Typical full moon morning.

Hopefully this evening will be better.

I froze my tall off. Artic shield booties will be on my feet in the morning.
DB


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

i'm going to head out this evening for one last hurrah. Could be last hunt ever in Oklahoma. Hope the bucks are hungry.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh I did take friend of mines boy out with me that last two days. Wish we could have seen some deer. Think he would have gone crazy to see one let alone see me shoot one. Wish I had more time to get him back out again. Guess it'll have to wait till 2012 season tho. But I really enjoyed taken him he seemed to be all about gettin in the wood for bowhunting! That kinda pumps up the hunt to have a kid get the same enjoyment of hunting I get. 

It was pretty dang cold this morning even with the wind almost dead calm. Tomorrow be a bit warmer tho so maybe I won't be a popsicle afterwards lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm going out tonight and tomorrow. I received a game cam for Christmas and this is the first buck!

Look at his neck!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice buck those trail cams are handy tools!

I had to snatch me up a 2nd cam so I could watch trails and my feeder in back yard. Got some really cool picks with both. They give you a good idea of what happens when ur not in the woods! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Well my second deer season in Ok. is officially over. Wife is out of town til Sunday night and im taking care of the young ones. Im eating tag soup for the first time in over 17 years. I hunted a lot and saw a bunch of deer but for some reason or not it never all came together. Had a couple young bucks I could have shot with the bow but passed. Had a 130ish inch buck in the crosshairs for a millisecond during gun days but just wasnt comfortable with the shot. He will be there next year. Never had a good bow shot on a doe all season although I saw quite a few. I did kill a 25lb bobcat and that was the high point of my season. He is in the freezer and will be mounted. First one i have ever killed. I also walked about every acre of Fort Gibson wma and found some awesome spots for next year. I enjoyed every second in the woods this year and thank God that he gave me the opportunity too. Next stop- Turkey season.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Saw three does this evening from the stand. Coming out they were in the open fields.

Not sure If Im going tommorrow or Sunday. May just call it a season.
DB


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

Saw two small bucks and three does this evening. Had some nice bucks on camera, one that I hadn't seen since muzzleloader... Majority of the pics have been afternoon. May just hunt tomorrow evening and call it good. Good luck to anyone getting after them this weekend! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

He had 20 bucks come out into his food plots. Got a new 150 class nine point he not seen this year. He wont shoot anything less. 

Just goes to show how having your own place and no pressure except you hunting it works.

Not over until Sunday. God luck guys. My lease it seems the open fields are getting hammered more than in the hardwoods.
DB


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Last hunt of the year guys...good luck and God bless


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

On stand now. Would like to take a doe or two these last two days. I have a good feeling.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

This morning was a good one and I screwed the pooch. Passed 3 little bucks at 8am. Saw another small one at 8:10. Missed a nice doe at 8:45 at 20 yds, thought she was 26 yds, my brain got stuck. After that I decided to climb down and head home to the wife for a late breakfast. Walked maybe 100 yds, half way from my sit to my bigger food plot, and I see 4 more bucks out there grazing. Tried to sneak around on them and then came back to the spot that I first saw them from. I looked back to the smaller food plots, where I had been sitting, two does 15 yds in front of my stand. 

Saw 12 deer this morning. 8 bucks and 4 does. That is probably more deer than I have seen on this place all year totaled.

I will be back in the tree when the sun comes up tomorrow. No climbing down early either.......


----------



## okie-buck (Sep 5, 2009)

Well I finally made it back down to the farm, couldn't go last weekend because of family plans. There is a big tall nine that my dad has been seeing in the morning feeding cattle. I have lots of pics of him but haven't seen him while on stand. Well, wouldn't you know it he walks right into my stand this morning only sporting half of his rack. His lucky day I guess. I checked my cam and he had both sides on Tuesday. From Tuesday on there were several half rackers. Is anyone else seeing bucks dropping horns yet? I am hunting northwest by Waynoka.

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Havent seen a deer the last 5 sits...including this PM. 

I had hoped to give it one last shot tomorrow, but the wife is sick and it doesnt look like I'll get to go tomorrow. Only 9.5 months till its time to start it all again!!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Bring On Oct. 1st.


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

Buckhavoc said:


> Bring On Oct. 1st.


Yeah, but we can't skip April 6th...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Anyone else on stand this afternoon. The fat lady still hasn't sang.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Little buddy shot this one yesturday evening with his crossbow


----------



## okie-buck (Sep 5, 2009)

Congradulations to your little buddy! That is exactly the reason I am glad crossbows are legal in our fine state.


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> Little buddy shot this one yesturday evening with his crossbow


Know that's a smile. Congrads.


----------



## bm19 (Nov 3, 2009)

I haven't been able to make myself get out the last two days. Called it a season. It was a good season, killed a nice 10 point in Missouri and a nice 8 point at home, both with my new Hoyt Rampage XT. Now it is time to start calling yotes and doing a little hog thinning before it is time to start fishing again. It never ends for me. There is always something to hunt.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> Little buddy shot this one yesturday evening with his crossbow


Congrats to your little Buddy DB. Tht gotta feel good to have around the deer lease. And Very Good point Okie-Buck, been against everyone owning a crossbow in Oklahoma til this yr when I bought my parents one this yr and having them hunt with me.


----------



## 48down (Jan 9, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Little buddy shot this one yesturday evening with his crossbow


Thats awesome!! Tell him cograts


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Buckhavoc said:


> Congrats to your little Buddy DB. Tht gotta feel good to have around the deer lease. And Very Good point Okie-Buck, been against everyone owning a crossbow in Oklahoma til this yr when I bought my parents one this yr and having them hunt with me.


This isnt off my lease. We shoot eight pointers or better. Trey shot this off his grandparent land. 
I got no promblem with those using crossbows.
DB


----------



## captain71 (Oct 16, 2009)

I gave a camera to my ex brother in-law son they set this camera on some public land in Oklahoma this is the stud it walked in front of the camera.


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

My season ended Saturday morning!


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Season is over and I was able to get my 2nd deer on Saturday morning. Had a group of 4 does come straight into me (ground hunting, no blind!) and turn broadside at 25 yards. It couldnt have been planned better if I paid them to do this! The Montec CS broke the front leg and punched the heart and exited the other side. She dropped 60 yards down hill from me. I saw more movement in the first 4 hours of daylight Saturday than I've seen all season. While I was packing up my stuff after I shot my doe I had a group of 5 bucks go jogging past me about 40 yards out...all I could do was stop and watch. All in all I saw 11 different deer in 3 groups moving early Saturday morning...hope everyone else was able to put some meat in the freezer!


----------



## Ranger Danger (Jan 7, 2011)

Saw the strangest thing Sunday morning. At least strange for January 15th. While standing by the truck in the middle of a winter wheat field, had two does run out within a hundred or so yards. Then 4 bucks including one that I consider a shooter came running out. The biggest buck was actively chasing one of the does, and then running the other bucks off. Again, all of this was happening at 710 am in broad daylight right by a road way out in the open. They acted like we weren't even there. My hunting partner tried to put the sneak on them but they were traveling away from us too quickly.

I'll post a video later and see if you guys think it was rutting behavior like I do.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey yall I'm trying to win a contest and need some help. Anyone that wants can go this face book page http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/His...03124023038892 and like em and tell em that Nate Esparza sent ya. These are some good friends of mine and are doing this contest to get their company up and running. Also they're based outta oklahoma which makes it even better.  And while your there check out their page. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Ranger Danger (Jan 7, 2011)

Here it is. Rough video though. We weren't planning on filming any and all I had was a handycam with no manual focus.

http://vimeo.com/35230180


----------



## cash7bear (Jun 17, 2011)

when will be the best time to hunt sheds in southwest ok. thanks


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Ranger Danger said:


> Here it is. Rough video though. We weren't planning on filming any and all I had was a handycam with no manual focus.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/35230180


I cannot imagine any other reason for those deer to be acting like that. Had to be rut activity, Huh? Odd that they would be out in the open like that after a whole season of hunting pressure. Maybe the nice buck will make it till next year. He'll be a good one for sure then.


----------

